# Casio PRW-3000



## Bidle

I already posted this topic in the Public section, but also want to share it here! As manny of you helped me the past year with my NOOB question. Finally I own one and I'm happy with this model!

THANK YOU ALL!!! |>

I wanted a watch like this for a long time, but always they just hadn't the functions I wanted. When the PRW3000 was introduced I knew I had to pre-order one. So I did and got it! 

As I'm not familiar with these watches I had no idea what to expect about the quality. Well it is all just great!!! The watch is light, slim, comfortable, nice soft color, soft strap, etc, etc, etc. If you are looking for watch with some nice features I would suggest this model. Whenever the PRX (titanium version) will come out I definitely want one as well.

Okay here a lot of photo's, all can be viewed in hi-res if you want!  Sorry for the dust, but I just took some quick shots.


Casio PRW3000 12.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Casio PRW3000 04.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Casio PRW3000 06.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Casio PRW3000 05.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Casio PRW3000 07.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Casio PRW3000 08.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Casio PRW3000 10.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Casio PRW3000 09.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Casio PRW3000 13.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Casio PRW3000 14.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr

And to finish here a 100% crop at 1600x1200:


Casio PRW3000 15.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr

Thank you for watching!! |>


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

Gefeliciteerd, you must be the first Dutchmen with one of these









Great pics man, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bidle

HereComesTheBOOM said:


> Gefeliciteerd, you must be the first Dutchmen with one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great pics man, thanks for sharing!


Hé bedankt, I think your right!


----------



## hiker

you must have a heck of a camera!very nice pictures.first time after looking at these pictures I got good idea about watch strap and its lug joint etc.and sensor position.


----------



## Sedi

Great pics! And taken from all sides, too - very good.
Thanks!

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Chrisek

Nice photos! 

Sent with aloha


----------



## npad69

nice photos! i only signed up in this forum just to read about this particular casio module. unfortunately it could take a month or two before this product becomes available in my hometown. cant wait to have this on my wrist!
now if only any of you guys could post a video review in youtube, id really appreciate it


----------



## Sedi

Hi and welcome to the forum npad69! I agree - a video review would be nice :-d|>.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Wally79

Hard to believe its a Casio the watch face is so.. tidy


----------



## Bidle

Wally79 said:


> Hard to believe its a Casio the watch face is so.. tidy


Yes it does look clean! Do prefer this tidy look.


----------



## Sean779

Bidle said:


> Yes it does look clean! Do prefer this tidy look.


took them long enough


----------



## dammen

Thanks for the great photos! First time I ever felt any kind of longing for a digital watch with this much orange! Well done! I would love a little video review if you ever get the chance to make one


----------



## Bidle

dammen said:


> Thanks for the great photos! First time I ever felt any kind of longing for a digital watch with this much orange! Well done! I would love a little video review if you ever get the chance to make one


Thx! 
About the video, I prefer to stick with photo's,.. sorry.


----------



## npad69

after 2 weeks of waiting, i finally got mine! since nobody posted the one with the negative display.. here it is: (top: with 20watt florescent lighting 4ft above, bottom: taken with camera flash) - sorry my camera is crappy



















the display is kinda tough to read at low light conditions thank god for the easily accessible light button


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

npad69 said:


> after 2 weeks of waiting, i finally got mine! since nobody posted the one with the negative display.. here it is: (top: with 20watt florescent lighting 4ft above, bottom: taken with camera flash) - sorry my camera is crappy
> 
> the display is kinda tough to read at low light conditions thank god for the easily accessible light button


Thanks for these & congrats, it looks awesome. Now make the orange one with the negative display too please, Casio :-!

ps: you know you can let the light go on automatic when you turn your wrist as well, right?


----------



## npad69

HereComesTheBOOM said:


> Thanks for these & congrats, it looks awesome. Now make the orange one with the negative display too please, Casio :-!
> 
> ps: you know you can let the light go on automatic when you turn your wrist as well, right?


yes, i have enabled 'autolight' and whats nice about it is that it only triggers when the the watch face receives poor lighting and your arm is level horizontally and turns on like clockwork when you flip your wrist to look at it. the nice thing about it is that it doesnt go off when you're just walking or if ambient light is sufficient enough. you can even set the light to last 1.5 or 3 seconds (ive set mine to 3). its easy and straightforward to enable autolight on or off- just give the big light button a long press and it toggles the feature on/off. the light has a whitish glow and sufficiently bright enough to read the entire display, even the small characters.

all in all, i really like the minimalist design with all the bells and whistles discreetly tucked under but easy to access. the size and weight is just perfect for me (not to large and not too small) and im 5'8 175lbs.

this ones a suunto core killer


----------



## anathema

Damn where is the 3000T !?

Or even better, mansulu


----------



## Bidle

Since I own this watch it got significant wrist-time. I really like it and will also buy the Titanium version.

Probably it will take a while for it is introduced.


----------



## Hicks

Mine finally cleared customs!

Initial thoughts:

It's a nice comfortable watch. It's a good size, not overly large. The marks around the bezel are a polished finish, and bright. I didn't realise the top LCD panel had a scrolling effect. It's certainly not garish, quite un-Casio in fact. The altimeter settings are quite hard to understand, I will need some practice with this sensor. It's certainly sophisticated compared to my Tissot T-Touch Expert. The LED looks dual to me; either that or they have some sort of divide to split/ disperse the light. I wasn't keen on the Protrek branding on the strap- you can't see this on the wrist as the strap end covers it (6.5" wrist). The Triple sensor branding is kinda wrong if you ask me; it must have at least 5 sensors (including the light sensor and accelerometer that is used with the auto light function). It seems good quality, no rattling buttons as another has reported.

On the wrist

























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bidle

Nice!! 

The only thing that I don't like is the steel buckle! It should have been black. I already ordered a replacement.


----------



## hiker

Hicks said:


> Mine finally cleared customs!
> 
> Initial thoughts:
> 
> It's a nice comfortable watch. It's a good size, not overly large. The marks around the bezel are a polished finish, and bright. I didn't realise the top LCD panel had a scrolling effect. It's certainly not garish, quite un-Casio in fact. The altimeter settings are quite hard to understand, I will need some practice with this sensor. It's certainly sophisticated compared to my Tissot T-Touch Expert. The LED looks dual to me; either that or they have some sort of divide to split/ disperse the light. I wasn't keen on the Protrek branding on the strap- you can't see this on the wrist as the strap end covers it (6.5" wrist). The Triple sensor branding is kinda wrong if you ask me; it must have at least 5 sensors (including the light sensor and accelerometer that is used with the auto light function). It seems good quality, no rattling buttons as another has reported.
> 
> On the wrist
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


yep.it seems it has dual LED.see the pic from casio promotion,,,,


----------



## npad69

Bidle said:


> Nice!!
> 
> The only thing that I don't like is the steel buckle! It should have been black. I already ordered a replacement.


mine with the negative display has a matte black buckle, i know its metal but it looks and feels a bit plasticky because of the texture and it doesnt feel cold like metal does.


----------



## Socom

I ordered the negative display from Sunknots in Japan.
Since I am in Germany, does anybody know if the warranty is any good over here. 
Would I have to send it to Japan if anything happens? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Sedi

Hicks said:


> The Triple sensor branding is kinda wrong if you ask me; it must have at least 5 sensors (including the light sensor and accelerometer that is used with the auto light function).


One for pressure, one for temperature and one for the compass. There is no light sensor - this is done with the solar panel - once it doesn't produce power anymore the watch "knows" that it's dark and the auto LED works with a little gravity switch that's very simple - so no real sensor there either.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Hicks

Sedi said:


> One for pressure, one for temperature and one for the compass. There is no light sensor - this is done with the solar panel - once it doesn't produce power anymore the watch "knows" that it's dark and the auto LED works with a little gravity switch that's very simple - so no real sensor there either.
> 
> cheers, Sedi


Haha I think we are splitting hairs here as to the semantics of what a "sensor" is. The definition of a sensor is: a device which detects or measures a physical property and records, indicates, or otherwise responds to it.

I'd say a gravity switch was in fact a sensor, as it senses a shift in gravity and sends an electrical current out, and I guess the solar panel (which is a light sensor) has a dual function ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Wel I'm glad mine still works like a charm! ;-)


----------



## Sedi

Hicks said:


> I'd say a gravity switch was in fact a sensor, as it senses a shift in gravity and sends an electrical current out, and I guess the solar panel (which is a light sensor) has a dual function ;-)


You got a point there :-d.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## ice_man

This one is just too awesome.. I think I could sell my riseman now and just keep this one.

I am pretty impressed with this piece. Might get the orange one when it's available in the US on October.

For now, the negative display is king.







































Tapatalk.


----------



## Sedi

@ice_man
Wow - beautiful pictures! The 1st one could be used as a wallpaper on my laptop :-d.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## ice_man

Sedi said:


> @ice_man
> Wow - beautiful pictures! The 1st one could be used as a wallpaper on my laptop :-d.
> 
> cheers, Sedi


Thanks Sedi. I enjoy taking photos of my Gshocks a lot... 

Feel free... 

Tapatalk.


----------



## HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh

I love the direction casio's going with these, they're so much cleaner than chunky ones with direction bezel warts etc. I'm just still trying to get behind the sparse date info on what's still such a huge display for lacking that. Probably part of what makes it look so neat too though, just as much as the case, but i'd still prefer something like the 2500's style displays where they get everything in there. You just have to pay $1k+ for one of the manaslu versions of those to avoid the wart-pocked bezels, when the regular versions of these are already svelte & clean.

It's not like you don't know the _month_ though, without looking, if you pick day/date, except maybe at the change, & then you figure it out pretty quickly by the date.

Anyone know, what is the non negative display titanium version of the 3000, it's model number?


----------



## anathema

Titanium MIGHT be PRW-3000T-7ER. It is what I'm seeing online anyways.

Casio PRW-3000T-7ER - Watches Quartz Watches


----------



## HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh

anathema said:


> Titanium MIGHT be PRW-3000T-7ER. It is what I'm seeing online anyways.
> 
> Casio PRW-3000T-7ER - Watches Quartz Watches


Looks good, thanks.

Hope its caseback is ti too. Says bracelet is. I hate when they're advertised as ti, then doesn't have a ti bracelet, & you see a pic of the caseback with "stainless steel" engraved. Guess just means titanium colored lol.


----------



## Sedi

HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh said:


> Looks good, thanks.
> 
> Hope its caseback is ti too. Says bracelet is. I hate when they're advertised as ti, then doesn't have a ti bracelet, & you see a pic of the caseback with "stainless steel" engraved. Guess just means titanium colored lol.


AFAIK only the bracelet is Ti on the "T"-models. At least my PAW-500T has a stainless steel back.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## hiker

HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh said:


> Looks good, thanks.
> 
> Hope its caseback is ti too. Says bracelet is. I hate when they're advertised as ti, then doesn't have a ti bracelet, & you see a pic of the caseback with "stainless steel" engraved. Guess just means titanium colored lol.


it will be titanium bracelet ,but caseback will be stainless steel.this 3000t model definitely is pretty.wonder when it will be available and how much costlier than resin strap models


----------



## HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh

Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## ice_man

Enjoyed the Altimeter mode earlier.

About to go home:










And finally in front of my desk at home:










Never noticed how high our neighborhood was..

Tapatalk.


----------



## hiker

ice_man said:


> Enjoyed the Altimeter mode earlier.
> 
> About to go home:
> 
> And finally in front of my desk at home:
> 
> Never noticed how high our neighborhood was..
> 
> Tapatalk.


have you got any other negative display watches?how will you rate visibility of your prw 3000 negative display watch?in various light conditions? from scale of 1 to ten?..........I think the golden/yellow negative display casio gd3501b is the standard by which we must judge any negative display!i give it a 9.5


----------



## Sedi

IMO the standard by which all others must be judged is still the G-7800B:


Cheers, Sedi


----------



## ice_man

I'm not sure since I don't have any of the watches you've shown. But I have the ff negative displays:

Mudman 9330
Riseman MISG
GWM5610BC
DW5600MS1

The hardest one to read for me is the Mudman, the Protrek is by far the best negative display I have. The size of the digita probably helps a lot though. I think what's lacking in the negative display watches are not the type of display but instead the AR coating on their glass. I figure that most of the time that I have problems reading the time is because of the glare and not the lack of light.

I'd rate the prw 10/10 for a negative dispay. That's just me though.

But I mean come on, look at that beautiful piece. I couldn't care less if the display is harder to read. Lol










Tapatalk.


----------



## hiker

Sedi said:


> IMO the standard by which all others must be judged is still the G-7800B:
> 
> 
> Cheers, Sedi


wow.thats good.i wish casio had same quality negative display in protreks too.but I guess solar has its limitations


----------



## hiker

ice_man said:


> I'm not sure since I don't have any of the watches you've shown. But I have the ff negative displays:
> 
> Mudman 9330
> Riseman MISG
> GWM5610BC
> DW5600MS1
> 
> The hardest one to read for me is the Mudman, the Protrek is by far the best negative display I have. The size of the digita probably helps a lot though. I think what's lacking in the negative display watches are not the type of display but instead the AR coating on their glass. I figure that most of the time that I have problems reading the time is because of the glare and not the lack of light.
> 
> I'd rate the prw 10/10 for a negative dispay. That's just me though.
> 
> But I mean come on, look at that beautiful piece. I couldn't care less if the display is harder to read. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tapatalk.


thanks...your analysis is good enough for me.when available I will also may be go for negative display prw 3000 and probably negative prg 270....negative prw 3000 looks too cool frankly and so compact....but may be its just me as I am very biased towards black watches and cars .lol. no doubt that the negative display gives the watch some character which is hard to ignore


----------



## ice_man

hiker said:


> thanks...your analysis is good enough for me.when available I will also may be go for negative display prw 3000 and probably negative prg 270....negative prw 3000 looks too cool frankly and so compact....but may be its just me as I am very biased towards black watches and cars .lol. no doubt that the negative display gives the watch some character which is hard to ignore


Full of character indeed:










Tapatalk.


----------



## Bidle

ice_man said:


> Full of character indeed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tapatalk.


Just noticed your photo! This model is starting to grow on me. Maybe I'll take the titanium version with a negative display,...


----------



## NitroRoo

What a freaking beautiful watch, atomic, solar, and triple sensor in such a clean package. I think this just made it to the top of my must have list. Was eyeing the riseman, but other than not being a g-shock, I think this one takes the cake. Thanks to all for the great pics and reviews! I'm loving the black with bright yellow/green accents.


----------



## alexs12

I think the resin color the one with the yellow accents is actually closer to a very dark shade of navy blue, which to me is even better. You can't see it in all kinds of light, even in person and under the bright lights of the store. Next to the regular black-resin PRW-3000, however, you can see the difference.



NitroRoo said:


> What a freaking beautiful watch, atomic, solar, and triple sensor in such a clean package. I think this just made it to the top of my must have list. Was eyeing the riseman, but other than not being a g-shock, I think this one takes the cake. Thanks to all for the great pics and reviews! I'm loving the black with bright yellow/green accents.
> View attachment 1230185


----------



## xevious

Funny, this PRW-3000 makes it look like CASIO is gradually evolving the Protrek line to look more like Suunto. Honestly, with the V3 improvements CASIO has definitely stepped up the game. I wonder if they'll ever introduce an altimeter lock function to the Protrek. I'm curious as to why they've not done it as yet. Is there some special patent that the Suunto folks have which CASIO can't navigate around, something that Suunto won't license to anyone?


----------



## Sedi

xevious said:


> Is there some special patent that the Suunto folks have which CASIO can't navigate around, something that Suunto won't license to anyone?


I don't think so as there's plenty of other brands that offer alti-locks.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## xevious

And there's also the matter of MSLP (mean sea level pressure). CASIO still does not have this... which surprises me, as it's all about calculations not having some special modification to the sensor.


----------



## nbell

Yes..I totally agree...don't get me started on wondering why Casio has not implemented MSLP? My Tissot T-Touch expert offers both a reading for MSLP and absolute pressure. Would our lives be so much better with this watch if they offer MSLP and altitude locks? However, I do believe that we would find something else to whine and complain about (given time).


----------



## xevious

^ They may just be holding out... because there's still so much money to be made with the current functionality. Something new to release down the road, to inspire people to upgrade to a new model. Now that they've achieved V3 technology, I don't see them getting the accuracy much better for another 5 years, given the inherent limitations.

Because the thing is, what bugs me is that MSLP is something calculated on demand, not repeatedly invoked over and over... so there's no power consideration here. And for altimeter lock, that's just a little more memory utilized for storing information. Again... if CASIO couldn't sell their watches because these features were missing, they'd add them. So, they can wait. ;-)


----------



## pjc3

Finally went the Blue. Hopefully on its way by now. Looking forward to my first Protrek.


----------



## Chrisek

Congrats on the blue and please post photos when you get it!

Also on my first ProTrek and am absolutely stunned by all the variations they do with same/similar modules. Waiting for some more versions of the v3 to come out before I get another. 

The green or blue on fabric strap is definitely calling me . . .. 

sent with aloha


----------



## ice_man

Chris do you happen to know if there's a shortcut to get back to Time mode if you are on any other modes? I think the rangeman has that feature right?


Tapatalk.


----------



## Chrisek

I'll check it later. I'm on for a 14 hr shift today. 

sent with aloha


----------



## Odie

ice_man said:


> Chris do you happen to know if there's a shortcut to get back to Time mode if you are on any other modes? I think the rangeman has that feature right?
> 
> Tapatalk.


Hold down "mode" for 2-3 seconds.

Yes the Rangeman has it as well.


----------



## ice_man

Chrisek said:


> I'll check it later. I'm on for a 14 hr shift today.
> 
> sent with aloha


Wow. Saving up for the oct-nov releases i see....

Tapatalk.


----------



## ice_man

Odie said:


> Hold down "mode" for 2-3 seconds.
> 
> Yes the Rangeman has it as well.


Thanks odie.. Will try this later.. 

Tapatalk.


----------



## Chrisek

ice_man said:


> Wow. Saving up for the oct-nov releases i see....
> 
> Tapatalk.


Yes. Two words: Lightning Yellow. 

sent with aloha


----------



## Bidle

Anybody heard something about the release date of the PRX version?


----------



## harald-hans

What is a PRX-Version please ?


----------



## Bidle

harald-hans said:


> What is a PRX-Version please ?


Maybe it's called different but I mean the metal version. Like in the PRW-2000 vs PRX-2000.


----------



## alexs12

There are a couple of PRW-3000YT variations that may be what you are looking for. They are quite expensive and so far only available in Japan.


----------



## Bidle

alexs12 said:


> There are a couple of PRW-3000YT variations that may be what you are looking for. They are quite expensive and so far only available in Japan.


Sorry for my late response I was not at home. Still manage to buy one so hopefully I can show some photo's soon!


----------



## Bidle

Yes!!

Just came home and a package was waiting for me,...... my titanium version. 

Unfortunately no time to make good photo's, but will do it this weekend together with my other PRW3000. Already adjusted the bracelet, which was very easy. The looks and quality are great and already prefer this above the PRW3000 which I own. 

Photo's will be next, but just needed to give this update. ;-)


@alexs12: thx again for the suggestion.


----------



## alexs12

Congtratulations! I hope you like it. I am looking forward to real-life pic's and your opinion after you wear it a while. I am tempted to get the rose-gold version for office wear. Since the PRW-3000T come out I have been thinking that it may be the one Pro Trek watch that I would pull off in the office, but the YT versions with their sapphire crystal would work even better. 
Enjoy your new watch!


----------



## Chrisek

Congrats! I know you've been waiting for this one! When you get a chance, can you take photos of the differences between the 2?

sent with aloha


----------



## Bidle

alexs12 said:


> Congtratulations! I hope you like it. I am looking forward to real-life pic's and your opinion after you wear it a while. I am tempted to get the rose-gold version for office wear. Since the PRW-3000T come out I have been thinking that it may be the one Pro Trek watch that I would pull off in the office, but the YT versions with their sapphire crystal would work even better.
> Enjoy your new watch!


Thx, I'll let you know what I think. Wearing something to the office,.... I wear anything I want to the office. 



Chrisek said:


> Congrats! I know you've been waiting for this one! When you get a chance, can you take photos of the differences between the 2?
> 
> sent with aloha


Thx, was indeed waiting a long time. First because there wasn't a Protrek with all the functions I liked. With the introduction of the PRW3000 I had to wait for this version.
Coming Sunday or Saturday I'll make some photo's from both next to each other!!


----------



## hiker

if


Bidle said:


> Yes!!
> 
> Just came home and a package was waiting for me,...... my titanium version.
> 
> Unfortunately no time to make good photo's, but will do it this weekend together with my other PRW3000. Already adjusted the bracelet, which was very easy. The looks and quality are great and already prefer this above the PRW3000 which I own.
> 
> Photo's will be next, but just needed to give this update. ;-)
> 
> @alexs12: thx again for the suggestion.


if u have right instruments and prior experience than bracelet change is easy.but if you don't have these than its pain in all the wrong places.:-d...you know the small micro sized barrel that holds the pins of bracelet links together has tendency to "vanish" quiet often,,the barrel is hardly one two mm in size and very light,so it flies away once u push pin out. ,and finding it is not easy once u misplace it... ...and price I guess must be much higher than 3000t version I have...but I love the positive display even more in 3000..and you people are right that 3000 is the closest every day wear watch that casio has produced in protrek line up ,though I myself don't care what people think.lol.i even wore the gigantic prg 80 to everyhwhere back in the days......................well this 3000yt seems to have sapphire crystal,but I remember that prg 80 yt and possibly prg 130 yt did not have sapphire crystal.so maybe yt versions have sapphire crystals now ,maybe after prw 5000yt line up things changed?5000yt also had sapphire crystal I think.....I wish casio has sapphire crystal and carbon fiber band in all protreks as they are outdoor watches...but wishes not come true always


----------



## cyranodb

I have been browsing these forums for a while, and been on the lookout for an ABC watch for months/years now. The Suuntos and the old ProTreks are too bulky for my wrists. It's when the PRW 3000 appeared that I finally had a watch I wanted to buy, and I went for the stealthy YT model, although it is pricey. I always wanted one with a bracelet & something that would last.

So I went ahead & ordered from Sunknots, and although it took 2 weeks to arrive (including 10 days it took them to ship). And it finally arrived a couple of days back. Excellent watch, loving it!

Since I realised there's not one post or pic of the YT model on this forum (yet), I thought I should sign up & post some pics here.
























Some differences compared to the other PRW 3000 models:
1. Sapphire glass
2. Black ion-plated Titanium bracelet
3. Bezel is slightly different

The only "regret" is that the negative display is not as legible as I'd have wanted it to be (the photos paint a different picture, since I took them with flash) - but this would be the case with any negative display. Overall, I think I got the watch I have been looking for.


----------



## nikolaosp

Congratulations cyranodb it looks really nice on on your wrist. I guess the watch came from Singapore or Japan did you pay any import fees? And, what about the warranty? Do you have a proper manufacturer warranty?
The negating display looks really hot thought I tend more to positive


----------



## hiker

yt model seems almost perfect merger of dressy/adventure watch in one....sapphire crystal seals the deal.but yep,its pricey...almost near the price of prx models...I wonder when will casio launch a carbon fiber strap version of 3000?what if they add carbon fiber built to watch body too?would be a great idea for outdoor type watch that tends to bang around here there a lot


----------



## cyranodb

Thank you nikolaosp! This has reached me in Dubai from Japan (sunknots), and luckily enough there wasn't any import duty I had to pay. That's something of a hit or miss (depends on the shipping company, whether it's a pleasant day etc) ;-)

Warranty was always an issue. It's only "Japan local" warranty. In this part of the world usually that's a risk buyers are willing to take when purchasing from overseas, because most items are 100% (or more) marked up in retail outlets. With no duties, savings from a much cheaper price, there still being local service centres, and a hope that a reputed company like Casio would not sell you a dud - all adds up to this being a reasonable purchase. The alternative is to wait for many more months, and pay double or more (if at all it reaches shops here).



nikolaosp said:


> Congratulations cyranodb it looks really nice on on your wrist. I guess the watch came from Singapore or Japan did you pay any import fees? And, what about the warranty? Do you have a proper manufacturer warranty?
> The negating display looks really hot thought I tend more to positive


----------



## Bidle

It took me a while, but in the mean time I was able to wear the watch a couple of times. The watch is simply great and don't regret buying it. It is the same buy the titanium is light and wears very comfortabel.
I immediately noticed the difference in the display. The glow is different from my orange version, which can be seen in the last photo. I prefer the slightly more cleaner look of the titanium version. The strap sits great on the wrist and the clasp is more than okay. I know there is also a version with sapphire glass, but not with this color,.... or I simply missed it. For me it's not a big deal as the bezel is a lot higher than the glas.

It does already have some minor scratches, but than again I'm really not careful with this watch. I use it whenever for whatever. 
If I got stuck on an island than this would definitely be the watch, but unfortunately I'll probably wear something else. As you never know when it's gonna happen. ;-) I really recommend this watch to anybody who likes these kind of watches or just is looking for a sport watch.

All photo's van be watched at hi-res in my Flickr account.


Casio PRW-3000T-7JF 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


Casio PRW-3000T-7JF 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


Casio PRW-3000T-7JF 04 by Bidle, on Flickr


Casio PRW-3000T-7JF 05 by Bidle, on Flickr


Casio PRW-3000T-7JF 08 by Bidle, on Flickr


Casio PRW-3000T-7JF 07 by Bidle, on Flickr

Thx for watching!!


----------



## hiker

I also decided to buy this prw 3000t the moment I set my eyes on it....and I don't regret buying this watch though I knew that my first preference would be the rangeman (which is on the way too hopefully ins) . prw3000t is very clean looking watch and no one can guess that its a triple sensor watch unless he is into such watches,its so compact and everyday dressy type watch.and its so lightweight and comfortable that you forget if its on our wrist...I know that titanium strap tends to get scratched but I dont mind few scratches here and there.after all its supposed to b an adventure watch first


----------



## Pufanu

I've got a question for you and actually for any prw3000 owner. Is there an option to toggle the circular seconds counter that I've seen in most promo shots ? There probably is, because I can see it in a couple of the above pics, though it's not active.


----------



## harald-hans

Pufanu said:


> I've got a question for you and actually for any prw3000 owner. Is there an option to toggle the circular seconds counter that I've seen in most promo shots ? There probably is, becaue I can see it in a couple of the above pics, though it's not active.


The same thing for me - I was not able to ask that question in English because I am not really sure what "function" this is that I always see on the promo pics ...


----------



## Bidle

I think both of you mean the outer ring with the small squares. It is only active while you are tracking a long hike. It is also mentioned in the manual on page E-69
http://ftp.casio.co.jp/pub/world_manual/wat/en/qw3414.pdf

Also active but not counting:
- compas
- difference for the barometer


----------



## harald-hans

Thank you very much ...


----------



## Pufanu

Thanks for clearing that up. I was hoping it was available for normal timekeeping mode too, it would have been nice.


----------



## jaylobb

Hello everyone and thanks in advance for your assistance. I'm considering picking up the PRW-3000 with the positive display. I've never had a negative display before and I'm not sure I'm ready to take the plunge. However, it appears that the only US versions are those with negative displays. Is that correct? All of the positive displays that I've seen advertised appear to be marketed as Japan imports. I don't have any issue with it being a Japanese import, but what are the implications of that? Is the Japanese version different than those sold elsewhere (e.g., US)? I believe I've seen a post suggesting that the Japanese models do not have a Fahrenheit mode - only a Celsius mode. That would seem very odd, but I guess I've heard of stranger things. Is the warranty only local to Japan as I've seen stated elsewhere, or is that just rumor, too?

Sorry if those questions are answered elsewhere. I've searched with no luck.

Regards,

Jay


EDIT OF ORIGINAL POST
--- Well,it looks like I've answered my own questions. If I can trust Amazon and Ebay, they both indicate that there are no functional differences between the Japanese Domestic Model and those sold in the US.


----------



## Chrisek

There are no functional differences. And the black with positive display came to the USA as well. 

sent with aloha


----------



## harald-hans

Just arrived ... 

*PRW-3000YT-5JF Black Titanium Limited *


----------



## hiker

do update us how the ion plating holds up over time.I mean the black finish of strap.anyway this is a beauty.if this aint a dress watch/protrek than what is?


----------



## vovuska

*Casio PRW-3000 or PRW-1500*

I have been reading a lot about Casio ABC watches lately as I want to get my first one.

Thanks to everyone's feedbacks and reviews.

I have narrowed down my choice to few options:

I really like the new PRW-3000 as it looks slim and has latest sensor (battery use and performance should be way better than older ones?)

However my OCD points me to PRW-2500 or PRW-1500 as they display more stuff on the home screen but have older sensors (is there a considerable difference battery/performance wise?)

I really like the Moon and Tide display which PRW-3000 lacks, but sunset-sunrise is nice feature as well.

So my question is - is it still worth going for "outdated" versions such as PRW-1500 or PRW-2500 to get their bells and whistles or should I go for PRW-3000 as my first ABC watch? :think:

Also what is the actual difference in size between PRW-1500, PRW-2500, PRW-3000 ? Is it just a few mm or is it significant?

Appreciate any replies! :roll:

Forgot to say that sensors are not critical to me as i just want an everyday watch-gadget with functionality if I need it


----------



## AggieWatcher

*Re: Casio PRW-3000 or PRW-1500*



vovuska said:


> I have been reading a lot about Casio ABC watches lately as I want to get my first one.
> 
> Thanks to everyone's feedbacks and reviews.
> 
> I have narrowed down my choice to few options:
> 
> I really like the new PRW-3000 as it looks slim and has latest sensor (battery use and performance should be way better than older ones?)
> 
> However my OCD points me to PRW-2500 or PRW-1500 as they display more stuff on the home screen but have older sensors (is there a considerable difference battery/performance wise?)
> 
> I really like the Moon and Tide display which PRW-3000 lacks, but sunset-sunrise is nice feature as well.
> 
> So my question is - is it still worth going for "outdated" versions such as PRW-1500 or PRW-2500 to get their bells and whistles or should I go for PRW-3000 as my first ABC watch? :think:
> 
> Also what is the actual difference in size between PRW-1500, PRW-2500, PRW-3000 ? Is it just a few mm or is it significant?
> 
> Appreciate any replies! :roll:
> 
> Forgot to say that sensors are not critical to me as i just want an everyday watch-gadget with functionality if I need it


Great questions.

I was wondering the same thing as i look to purchase one. I think the titanium model is too much for me considering the watch is not too heavy to begin with


----------



## vovuska

*Re: Casio PRW-3000 or PRW-1500*



AggieWatcher said:


> Great questions.
> 
> I was wondering the same thing as i look to purchase one. I think the titanium model is too much for me considering the watch is not too heavy to begin with


I think titanium is not that heavy but personally I prefer rubber band, as it fits better and doesn't trap skin hairs :-d

I made my mind and went with PRW 3000-2, colour looks nice and CreationWatches have a good deal on it, can't wait to get my hands on the watch now


----------



## phanoko

Hi all. I just purched my PRW-3000-1ACR and I've been playing with it all day. I've had the Suunto Core and Vector but always came back to this series. It's nice to see Casio really step it up with this latest iteration. 
One question though. A feature I loved on my Core and according to pictures of the watch on Casio site is on the watch, is the seconds wrapping around the outside. 
See - PRW-3000-1A - Watches - CASIO
How do I enable that? I can't find it anywhere in the manual or online! Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Sedi

phanoko said:


> A feature I loved on my Core and according to pictures of the watch on Casio site is on the watch, is the seconds wrapping around the outside.
> See - PRW-3000-1A - Watches - CASIO
> How do I enable that? I can't find it anywhere in the manual or online! Thanks so much for your help.


AFAIK the LCD elements around the dial show up when you start the trek log and tell you how long the trek log has been running - they don't count the seconds.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## pjc3

phanoko said:


> .......and according to pictures of the watch on Casio site is on the watch, is the seconds wrapping around the outside.


A misconception made by many.


----------



## john111

great lookin watch and excellent job with the pics love the orange starp.


----------



## shapeshift0r

Seeing a lot of comments around web about negative display issues. Would be nice to hear specific field report feedback.

Sent from my HTC One SV using Tapatalk


----------



## shapeshift0r

Saw something about 2014 version available. What's updated?

Sent from my HTC One SV using Tapatalk


----------



## shapeshift0r

Did a little window shopping. These are typical Japan high Street prices right now. Cheaper online. Noted all seemed very light and almost delicate with cheap looking labeling on rim. If you zoom you'll notice the black titanium model labeling is different and looks slightly better quality.

Some pics. Would be nice to hear comments about tough movement. Staff said these were not tough, and should check the Rangeman g-shock or others.


----------



## shapeshift0r

This was an older version in the next case. Tough solar. Can't recall model number. 2 or 2000 series. Seemed more solid.


----------



## shapeshift0r

Pics attached.


----------



## nanothings

Hi guys,

This is my first post here even though I've been following the forum for a year or so. I have a few G-shocks and other Casio watches and just the other day I received my brand new PRW3000 (inverted) and thought I'd share a few photos.















I love this watch. I got it off ebay and it was delivered to perfection. The watch is even smaller and slimmer than anticipated, which is nice since I haven't got big wrists. The watch is pretty reflective and sometimes a little difficult to read - but it's all in the angle and when you are used to it you'll have no problems reading it. The illumination is great. I've browsed the function and the all seem to be good and accurate.

A superb watch if you are looking for a slim ABC. The atom time setting is a pure joy and having a solar powered watch is also really sweet. If you've considered to buy this watch - hesitate no further. It is a jewel and a pure joy to use!


----------



## Hitec

He guys,

Just found this Russian forum. I have no clue what they are talking about, but they do take some nice pictures and comparisons!

Casio protrek PRW-3000-2JF -

Maybe most people already found it, just wanted to share.


----------



## Blaise13

nanothings said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This is my first post here even though I've been following the forum for a year or so.
> 
> View attachment 1392512
> View attachment 1392513


Nice pics for your first post and warm welecome.

All black PRW-3000 is indeed a Protrek to have.


----------



## Hitec

He guys,

I pulled the trigger and bought a PRW-3000 as well. And I have to say, it is the most comfortable watch I have ever had. Fits like a glove.
This weekend I'll make some (comparison) pictures and write something about it in the ''PRW-3000 or GW-9400 as a daily beater'' topic,
since I bought this one to actually replace my GW-9400.

There is one thing I noticed with mine. The barometer is always about 2 hPa off. 
I compared it to several other barometric measure devices after letting them settle down for one night which gave the following results;

Weathersite : 1026,6 hPa
Silva ADC Summit : 1026,8 hPa
Cheap weatherstation : 1026,5 hPa
GW-9400 : 1027 hPa
PRW-3000 : 1029 hPa

So I have adjusted it to the right pressure, but I'd rather have it spot on with factory setting. 
Of course it is still within Casio's specifications of +/- 3 hPa accuracy. 

Maybe I have to let it work in a bit longer since I only got it for like 1 week, but that shouldn't be necessary.

So how is your PRW-3000 performing regarding barometric pressure readings?


----------



## pjc3

Hitec said:


> So how is your PRW-3000 performing regarding barometric pressure readings?


The pressure sensor is accurate as mentioned many times. Keeps up with my Suuntos nicely. Absolute baro numbers aren't important. Reference the Altimeter and the change in barometric is the important info.


----------



## Charlie247

cyranodb said:


> I have been browsing these forums for a while, and been on the lookout for an ABC watch for months/years now. The Suuntos and the old ProTreks are too bulky for my wrists. It's when the PRW 3000 appeared that I finally had a watch I wanted to buy, and I went for the stealthy YT model, although it is pricey. I always wanted one with a bracelet & something that would last.
> 
> So I went ahead & ordered from Sunknots, and although it took 2 weeks to arrive (including 10 days it took them to ship). And it finally arrived a couple of days back. Excellent watch, loving it!
> 
> Since I realised there's not one post or pic of the YT model on this forum (yet), I thought I should sign up & post some pics here.
> View attachment 1290053
> 
> 
> View attachment 1290054
> 
> 
> View attachment 1290055
> 
> 
> Some differences compared to the other PRW 3000 models:
> 1. Sapphire glass
> 2. Black ion-plated Titanium bracelet
> 3. Bezel is slightly different
> 
> The only "regret" is that the negative display is not as legible as I'd have wanted it to be (the photos paint a different picture, since I took them with flash) - but this would be the case with any negative display. Overall, I think I got the watch I have been looking for.


Yeh I'd like that with the non negative, the gold one.....OK but not really me. Mine turned up today, my second as I sent the first negative back, I could only see the larger TIME display without my specs. I was considering buying the same and changing the workings, but it appears they are releasing an S3000 with normal LCD, S/Steel bezel and rubber strap in June.


----------



## brusyev

Charlie247 said:


> Yeh I'd like that with the non negative, the gold one.....OK but not really me. Mine turned up today, my second as I sent the first negative back, I could only see the larger TIME display without my specs. I was considering buying the same and changing the workings, but it appears they are releasing an S3000 with normal LCD, S/Steel bezel and rubber strap in June.


Where can I find information on this upcoming prw3000 steel bezel version?


----------



## Charlie247

brusyev said:


> Where can I find information on this upcoming prw3000 steel bezel version?


Tapatalk

Not out till June I think, can your read Japanese?


----------



## Hitec

Hey all,

I just made some comparison pictures of the PRW-3000 and the Rangeman. I thought you guys might like it as well.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/prw-3000-gw-9400-1-daily-beater-981127-3.html

I have read that some people complain about rattling strapscrews and the wings pulling hair.
Mine does have the rattling as well, but since I know what causes it, it doesn't bother me anymore.
I know the watch won't fall off my wrist, since it is a very well build connection.

About the hairpulling, I've noticed it a few times, but it is not annoying at all. 
But I think it is different for anyone else, since we all aren't the same .

Kind regards,
Marc


----------



## Bidle

Nice comparison!

thx for sharing.


----------



## Charlie247

Can some one tell me what power saving mode actually does.


----------



## Hitec

Charlie247 said:


> Can some one tell me what power saving mode actually does.


From the PRW-3000 (Module 3414) manual;








It basically is an energy saving feature. Display goes blank and only PS is blinking.
In power saving mode it does still syncronise.

Kind regards,
Marc


----------



## Charlie247

Cheers, Another problem. I cannot get the R/C time sync to work manually. Says go to R/C and hold button A......event after 20 seconds nothing.


----------



## Hitec

Charlie247 said:


> Cheers, Another problem. I cannot get the R/C time sync to work manually. Says go to R/C and hold button A......event after 20 seconds nothing.


That is weird. When I go to R/C mode and press AND hold the A button (Alti-button), it starts flashing ''RC No Id'' after 1 second and starts to search immediately.
This should be the same on your watch. Does the button work anyway?


----------



## Charlie247

Charlie247 said:


> Cheers, Another problem. I cannot get the R/C time sync to work manually. Says go to R/C and hold button A......event after 20 seconds nothing.


EDIT: If you have a barometer change indicator enabled.....R/C wont operate......??????


----------



## Hitec

Charlie247 said:


> EDIT: If you have a barometer change indicator enabled.....R/C wont operate......??????


Copy and paste from the manual (E-56): 
"Note that time calibration signal reception and power saving (page E-13) are disabled while barometric pressure change indicator display is enabled.''

Look at Casio their website and search for the manual for module 3414. I think after reading it
all your remaining questions will be answered as well ;-).

Kind regards,
Marc


----------



## Charlie247

Hitec said:


> Copy and paste from the manual (E-56):
> "Note that time calibration signal reception and power saving (page E-13) are disabled while barometric pressure change indicator display is enabled.''
> 
> Look at Casio their website and search for the manual for module 3414. I think after reading it
> all your remaining questions will be answered as well ;-).
> 
> Kind regards,
> Marc


Doesn't make a lot of sense that certain functions are disabled due to barometric pressure trend, the graph runs constantly.


----------



## xtemujin

I'm not too happy with the PRW3000 worldtime function as it has a tendency to move through the time zone when I'm wearing it, as there is no lock function.


----------



## aaamax

xtemujin said:


> I'm not too happy with the PRW3000 worldtime function as it has a tendency to move through the time zone when I'm wearing it, as there is no lock function.


Maybe I don't understand what you're saying, but I just pick my "other" city and it stays locked when in World time mode with current time below.


----------



## harald-hans

Same to me - never have any problems ...


----------



## Bidle

aaamax said:


> Maybe I don't understand what you're saying, but I just pick my "other" city and it stays locked when in World time mode with current time below.


Exactly the way how I do it!


----------



## computer_freak

Just wondering... if you pop the module out, can you then scrape the "PRO TREK" logo from the crystal? I think the PRW-3000-1A is beautiful, but that logo spoils the entire watch.


----------



## Bidle

Not sure, but does sound like it could be done. 
Also on another note I really had to look on mine what you were referring to. I don't find it very disturbing.


----------



## rolexnow

Hi all, just purchased a PRW 3000, negative display! Really happy with the quality.

However, I have 2 questions, hope you guys can help me out.

1) is there any way to adjust the brightness of the display? Sometimes it can be quite difficult to see, even in adequate lighting conditions. Couldnt find any info for adjusting brightness
2) How do I reset the thermometer settings? As I had tried to calibrate it, but not so sure of the results.

Thanks!


----------



## Rocat

rolexnow said:


> Hi all, just purchased a PRW 3000, negative display! Really happy with the quality.
> 
> However, I have 2 questions, hope you guys can help me out.
> 
> 1) is there any way to adjust the brightness of the display? Sometimes it can be quite difficult to see, even in adequate lighting conditions. Couldnt find any info for adjusting brightness
> 2) How do I reset the thermometer settings? As I had tried to calibrate it, but not so sure of the results.
> 
> Thanks!


I do not believe you have the option of adjusting the contrast as in a G7710 or even my WeatherMaster VII.


----------



## intenseduck

rolexnow said:


> 2) How do I reset the thermometer settings? As I had tried to calibrate it, but not so sure of the results.


Press Comp + Alti same time and hold for 1 second in the temp setting screen.


----------



## brusyev

This is one excellent watch. I have the titanium version of this watch and use it as my daily driver. The bezel around the screen has quite a few dings and scratches now. Do you guys know if the bezel is replaceable and if so where can I buy this part?


----------



## Bidle

brusyev said:


> This is one excellent watch. I have the titanium version of this watch and use it as my daily driver. The bezel around the screen has quite a few dings and scratches now. Do you guys know if the bezel is replaceable and if so where can I buy this part?


Mine also has some scratches,.... to be honest it was immediately before I 'really' start to wear it. Very fragile!


----------



## mikeymoto

I get the feeling many people don't realize what an amazing package the PRW-3000 is. It has the best timer/chrono durations of the Casio ABCs I own, and all in the shortest lug-to-lug package.


*Watch**Ana/Digi**Timer**Chrono**Sunrise/Sunset**Dims**Module**Other*
PRG-240
Digi
24 hr

24 hr
y
57.3×50.9×15.3

3246
PRW-3000YT-5JFDigi
24 hr
1000 hry
56.0×47.0×12.3

3414

Sapphire
PRW-3000T-7JFDigi
24 hr
1000 hry
56.0×47.0×12.3

3414
PRW-5000YT-1JF
Ana-Digi
1 hr1 hrn
56.8×49.3×14.3

5114
PRX-2000T-7JFDigi24 hr
24 hr
y
57.0×47.7×11.3

3172

Sapphire


----------



## aaamax

I am still blown away by it. I'm curious how a few-year well worn one looks like. I have a feeling that it might age well patina wise. We'll see.


----------



## Diablo_331

Mine's held up very well so far and I'm not gentle with it. I was worried about the glass getting scratched but so far it's still flawless. The black bezel is wearing good as well with just the edges in some spots showing bare metal. I'd heard horror stories about chips and dings but that's not been the case so far. It seems to be holding up like most of my other HAIII coated devices do. Does anyone know what type of coating is on the bezel? Also, what's the bezel itself made from? T6061? Maybe T7075? I've dinged it hard enough without any dents. This leads me to believe that it maybe something other than the more common T6061 but that's only a guess.


----------



## filthyj24

As you can see my bezel is a little beat up. Other than that it's tip top. I love these two watches but my 5510 5 10 is WAY more comfortable so it's seeing a lot more wrist time.


----------



## hiker

Diablo_331 said:


> Mine's held up very well so far and I'm not gentle with it. I was worried about the glass getting scratched but so far it's still flawless. The black bezel is wearing good as well with just the edges in some spots showing bare metal. I'd heard horror stories about chips and dings but that's not been the case so far. It seems to be holding up like most of my other HAIII coated devices do. Does anyone know what type of coating is on the bezel? Also, what's the bezel itself made from? T6061? Maybe T7075? I've dinged it hard enough without any dents. This leads me to believe that it maybe something other than the more common T6061 but that's only a guess.


aluminium bezel is not as bad as some say.my prg 140 has aluminium bezel and it is holding well even after 6 years


----------



## hiker

has anyone here any idea when is the prw s3000 model coming out?I am anxiously waiting to get this model


----------



## Chrisek

hiker said:


> has anyone here any idea when is the prw s3000 model coming out?I am anxiously waiting to get this model


Yes. Japan release in June.










sent with aloha


----------



## hiker

japan release in june.too bad.it means july or august in international market if ever...if I wait any longer I will spend on something else.
I think that if this watch is available for anything around 300$ after a month or two of release ,than it may become a holy grail of protreks.sort of...such compact everyday watch look,carbon fiber strap,sapphire glass,steel bezel..and at slightly above normal basic protrek price..too good to be true....I was actually hoping to get prw 6000 but since I set my eyes on s3000 I am fixated on that model.


----------



## aaamax

Chrisek said:


> Yes. Japan release in June.
> sent with aloha


Hot Damn.


----------



## Chrisek

Retail is set for ¥54,000. We'll see how street pricing turns out. 

sent with aloha


----------



## StevenT1613

I can't wait for the S3000. I'm from Colorado, but plan on purchasing this watch as soon as I find it for sale online.


----------



## Bucky

StevenT1613 said:


> I can't wait for the S3000. I'm from Colorado, but plan on purchasing this watch as soon as I find it for sale online.


Me too. If anyone finds it somewhere, please let us know.


----------



## abu

June 20th , you can preorder now at amazon japan and other online stores.


----------



## 325xia

Still am enjoying my PRW-3000 Negative. It's holding-up real well. I don't wear it daily, but when I do wear it, it looks great. Kind of wish the bezel was completely black. I wonder if there is a nice way of making it completely black?


----------



## Bidle

325xia said:


> Still am enjoying my PRW-3000 Negative. It's holding-up real well. I don't wear it daily, but when I do wear it, it looks great. Kind of wish the bezel was completely black. I wonder if there is a nice way of making it completely black?


Well I've two of them and also still happy with them!!
Have exactly the same issue the bezel os not too great. A very small hit and it is damaged. Tried a few things but nothing really helps.

Overall I really like them and didn't thought to wear them so often. The bezel is just a small thing and it doesn't really bother me.


----------



## aksnc30

will there be a negative display s3000? or from Casio history will it be handled by the black titan range?


----------



## filthyj24

My only complaints with this watch are the tiny, narrow strap and how easily the bezel gets scuffed. Other than that it's perfect.


----------



## BasilofBakerStreet

I want to purchase a 3000 as my first ABC. But I see an S model should be out soon. Is it worth waiting for or should I grab the non S model? 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrisek

BasilofBakerStreet said:


> I want to purchase a 3000 as my first ABC. But I see an S model should be out soon. Is it worth waiting for or should I grab the non S model?
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


It depends on how badly you want a sapphire crystal and/or the metal bezel. And if you are willing to pay the difference. The non-S has an attractive price

sent with aloha


----------



## BasilofBakerStreet

The metal bezel what wins me over. I may just get the non S and wait for a while before getting the S. Can the bands be changed?


----------



## hiker

yes bands are replaceable.and one correction...non s model also has metal bezel.its bezel is aluminium...the prw s3000 has stainless steel bezel.

also even non s models are pretty tough and durable....over the time even if sapphire crystal remains scratchless than bezel etc and other watch case parts will still be aged and effected by accidents...thats why I will get s model only It it is in reasonable price range.not too much difference from non s model.say if it is near double the price of non s model than I wont buy it


----------



## BasilofBakerStreet

Well I have a PRW-3000-1CR on the way. Should be here Thursday or Friday. I figure I'll give it a whirl and then get the better version after the price comes down a bit. This will be a huge improvement over my GW-500A.


----------



## Bucky

I have the PRW-3000-1JF and just received the new PRW-S3000-1JF. I much prefer the new version with the sapphire crystal, metal bezel, and wider carbon fiber band with carbon fiber strap keeper.

To me, they took a great watch in the PRW-3000-1JF and tweaked and upgraded it and produced an almost prefect watch. I paid about $100 more for the "S" version and for me it was worth every penny.


----------



## hiker

good...thanks for the photos.for a 100 $ more I guess its worth it


----------



## filthyj24

I wonder if I can put the band from the s on to my regular version. I'll be keeping an eye out on pac parts.


----------



## Bucky

No guarantees, but it would appear to me to be an easy swap.


----------



## inox

Interesting -- I hadn't expected the carbon fiber strap to be wider. Seems like a positive change, except that there will be no fitting the black buckle from the PRW-3000-1A.

In your photo, the display seems better than the PRW-3000-1. Is that really the case? Perhaps due to sapphire vs. mineral glass?


----------



## Bucky

Good question. I think it's more the difference in the angle of the watches in the picture more than an actual clarity difference. 

The two are about the same in clarity, with the sapphire maybe being ever so slightly clearer at certain angles. It actually may be the AR coating on the sapphire more than the actual sapphire. 

Whatever difference there may or may not be though is definitely not accurately represented on my photo.


----------



## BasilofBakerStreet

Well I got my watch yesterday and I'm coming here for help. I tried to take an altimeter reading but it's showing me at around 20k ft. My actual altitude on my deck is 8ft above sea level. I tried setting it to 10 but the reading jumps around so much. From - 2k to 7k above. And it's not consistent. Any help before I send this back?


----------



## Sedi

BasilofBakerStreet said:


> Well I got my watch yesterday and I'm coming here for help. I tried to take an altimeter reading but it's showing me at around 20k ft. My actual altitude on my deck is 8ft above sea level. I tried setting it to 10 but the reading jumps around so much. From - 2k to 7k above. And it's not consistent. Any help before I send this back?


A little fluctuation is normal as the displayed altitude changes with the air-pressure but that seems like a little too much IMO. Sounds like a defective watch to me. I live at 250 m and the displayed altitude only fluctuates between around 100 and 300 or maybe 400 depending on air-pressure. Even with imperial units I think it should not fluctuate more than a few hundred feet up or down.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## BasilofBakerStreet

Here is a video I made of an attempted alt reading.

PRW-3000-1CR:


----------



## BasilofBakerStreet

Just a quick update, I guess the watch was at the low end of M battery because I left it in the sun to charge today and then reset the altitude and it works like a champ now.


----------



## hiker

strange.cause when battery is at medium its supposed to take alti readings.and at low battery level it is supposed to stop taking alti reading altogether


----------



## Sedi

Wow - had a look at the video - I didn't realize the reading jumped from one second to the next! Never saw something like that. I'm glad it's working now but that still looks like there is some problem with the watch.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## BasilofBakerStreet

It was pretty bad. But now that it's been fully charged it works amazingly. I am just going to hold onto it until I grab the S version.


----------



## hiker

may be the ver 3 sensor normally behaves like this when power is critically low?will see.in ver 2 the watch just stopped taking alti baro measurements when power was low


----------



## enderinheaven

where can i buy a s3000 ? and for 100$ (400$?) more? assuming the regular is 300$ (i had the regular and paid 250$ so )

edit: found it at http://global.rakuten.com/ for 415$ shipped and pulled the trigger


----------



## ithehappy

Hey guys I am going to order a PRW 3000 tomorrow, but having a confusion! I am confused between the Orange and the Black version, while I like the accents of the Orange one though it seems to me that the Black version has a more brighter / less dark display than the Orange one? Am I right? Or is it just the photos?

Orange : Amazon.in: Buy Casio Analog Multi-Colour Dial Men's Watch - PRW-3000-4DR (SL70) Online at Low Price in India | Buy Watches Online

Black : Amazon.in: Buy Casio Outdoor Digital Grey Dial Men's Watch - PRW-3000-1DR (SL68) Online at Low Price in India | Buy Watches Online

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Smaug

ithehappy said:


> Am I right? Or is it just the photos?


Just the photos. They wouldn't make more than a couple displays. One looks like a stock Casio photo, and the other looks like their version of the photo. Get the one you like the best.


----------



## Sedi

ithehappy said:


> Hey guys I am going to order a PRW 3000 tomorrow, but having a confusion! I am confused between the Orange and the Black version, while I like the accents of the Orange one though it seems to me that the Black version has a more brighter / less dark display than the Orange one? Am I right? Or is it just the photos?
> 
> Orange : Amazon.in: Buy Casio Analog Multi-Colour Dial Men's Watch - PRW-3000-4DR (SL70) Online at Low Price in India | Buy Watches Online
> 
> Black : Amazon.in: Buy Casio Outdoor Digital Grey Dial Men's Watch - PRW-3000-1DR (SL68) Online at Low Price in India | Buy Watches Online
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Looking at Chrisek's posts again it looks like I was wrong and the display is the same on the "1" and "4" versions:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/unboxing-prw3000-4-a-883677-3.html#post8036080

cheers, Sedi


----------



## ithehappy

Smaug said:


> Just the photos. They wouldn't make more than a couple displays. One looks like a stock Casio photo, and the other looks like their version of the photo. Get the one you like the best.


Thanks, but I mean are you absolutely sure? I mean when I see them both even on Casio's website they look completely different!


----------



## inox

They are different displays. The PRW-3000-4 has a slight orange/brown tint to the background. It is still very easy to read, but perhaps slightly less so than the PRW-3000-1.


----------



## Smaug

Maybe the orange one has an orange backlight?

Or maybe the backlight was on for that pic, and not for the gray one... Just thinking aloud here.


----------



## ithehappy

Smaug said:


> Maybe the orange one has an orange backlight?
> 
> Or maybe the backlight was on for that pic, and not for the gray one... Just thinking aloud here.


Nope, the back-light is same, White on both. IMHO this should be mentioned on Casio's website, the tint of the dial.


----------



## Chefdog

Hi ladies and gents. I'm trying to decide whether to pull the trigger on the 3000 or go with the 2000. Is it possible for anyone to remove the strap from their 3000 and take a picture of the lug area of the strap, particularly the "middle" lug? Or just tell me if its possible to fit a different strap? 
I prefer to wear a Zulu or NATO strap and am wondering if its easy to remove or modify that extra piece to fit a NATO to the prw3000 or if you're stuck with the stock strap. 
I prefer 3000 in almost all aspects except the 2000 will take a NATO with no modifications. And if anyone has both, I'd love to see a size comparison. 
Thanks much for your help. 
Have a good one.


----------



## hiker

2000,s greatest advantage is its great module and easy availability and fit of new strap...prw/prg 2500/5000/5100/550/260 all models straps fit 2000!and with its lug structure its very easy to fit many of market straps on it.but it has version 2 sensor...


----------



## Bidle

inox said:


> They are different displays. The PRW-3000-4 has a slight orange/brown tint to the background. It is still very easy to read, but perhaps slightly less so than the PRW-3000-1.


Here you can see the difference:


Casio PRW3000 17 by Bidle, on Flickr


Casio PRW3000 16 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## ithehappy

Thanks a lot.


----------



## hiker

nothing beats seeing the watch directly ....camera no matter how perfect can change colors a bit.above pics are excellent but I recommend you check out both watches in some shop.i am sure your city must have casio show room


----------



## Chrisek

And here is a wristshot.










sent with aloha


----------



## ithehappy

hiker said:


> nothing beats seeing the watch directly ....camera no matter how perfect can change colors a bit.above pics are excellent but I recommend you check out both watches in some shop.i am sure your city must have casio show room


Yeah, it has three actually, the nearest one being just 35+ km from my place. I am having an extremely work loaded week, so can't really visit and check personally.


----------



## inox

hiker said:


> nothing beats seeing the watch directly ....camera no matter how perfect can change colors a bit.above pics are excellent but I recommend you check out both watches in some shop.i am sure your city must have casio show room


While I agree with that in general, Bidle's photos are unusually highly representative of reality, IMO.


----------



## ithehappy

You mean usually?


----------



## Smaug

The S3000's are around $500 on FeeBay right now.

I'm still leaning toward a PRW-3000T for $370. Grrr. I wish they'd just officially bring these to the US market, so I didn't have to order from Hong Kong. We only get a few colors in the US.


----------



## hiker

a tip...i have prw 3000T..and it is one of the most comfortable protreks (or for that matter any watch) i ever owned.being normal sized is huge advantage in normal daily activities .it fits in any occasion.amazing watch...like rangeman i still dont believe casio finally made a watch like 3000T!

official retail price of s3000 i think is same as 3000T...who knows it will come down or not...500 $ is bit too much.

anyway lets see.if s3000 remains this high than i will also get some other model.i am willing to pay at max 100$ above other 3000 models.no more.

anyway

anyone here has s3000?i want to see its back plate picture close up


----------



## snovvman

What is the difference between, if any, PRW-3000T-7JF and PRW-3000T-7DR? From what I can tell, the JF is a Japanese model number. Still, I have seen 7ER as well. Thanks.


----------



## Sedi

"JF" - Japanese market
"DR" - export models - AFAIK for Asian markets outside Japan
"ER" - European and Russian market
The features are exactly the same. Only older models sometimes had slightly different features - the GW-9200-1JF for example can not show imperial units but only metric - today, with newer models like the PRW-3000, PRG-270 or Rangeman, this is only the case when setting your city code to TYO (only relevant of course on models that show either temp, alt and/or baro).

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Smaug

Pricing Update for the Americans who are shopping

For some reason, I woke up at 2 AM, so I decided to haunt the internet a bit.

Amazon has a couple models, including the basic black (PRW-3000-1CR) one for $246 w/Prime:
Amazon.com: Casio Men's PRW-3000-1CR Protrek Triple Sensor Multi-Function Watch: Watches

They have sellers with some of the import models, but those sellers are in denial that we know about ebay and rakuten.

Rakuten has the S3000 models (sapphire crystal) for ~$400. (a $200 premium!)

US-based ebay sellers are selling the basic resin-strapped models for $200, shipped. Mostly negative displays. I kind of like the idea of these, as I would have no doubts about trimming the strap to a reasonable length.

There are a couple Singaporean sellers on ebay selling the PRW-3000B models (Cordura band, instead of resin) for $230, shipped, Buy it Now. If you bid, it seems you can score one for $10-13 less. Not as good for strap-trimming, because if it is two layers sewn together, of very tough nylon, it will be hard to get the end of it looking decent again...

The 3000T models (Ti bracelet) can be had for about $370 on ebay, Amazon Prime for $405.


----------



## Smaug

*How's the Hair-pulling factor?*

Owners of this watch, would you please rate the hair-pulling factor of this watch?

I had a PAW-2000 with the resin band and the wings, and it pulled my arm hair more than I liked. (maybe twice every day I wore it) It was one reason I wound up selling that otherwise great watch.

I have a GD-350 G-Shock that has the wings, but for some reason, it doesn't pull hairs at all. (how odd that the big, clunky, G-Shocks are the most comfortable in Casio's whole line-up!)

How about this one? Be honest, even if you love the watch otherwise, or don't consider it a big deal.


----------



## snovvman

Smaug said:


> Pricing Update for the Americans who are shopping


One more price:
Casio Bracelet for PRW 3000T 7JF

What the heck??!


----------



## Smaug

snovvman said:


> One more price:
> Casio Bracelet for PRW 3000T 7JF
> 
> What the heck??!


:think: $2000 for a Ti bracelet? Maybe I'll buy the Ti one, and sell my bracelet for $370 to some grateful Russian...

That PRW 3000T I mentioned above for $370 is quite the bargain, after all. :roll:


----------



## Sean779

Smaug said:


> :think: $2000 for a Ti bracelet? Maybe I'll buy the Ti one, and sell my bracelet for $370 to some grateful Russian...
> 
> That PRW 3000T I mentioned above for $370 is quite the bargain, after all. :roll:


must be rubles.


----------



## Smaug

Sean779 said:


> must be rubles.


That's $573. Still very high...


----------



## snovvman

That's what I thought at first, but it's "U.S. $1999.95". But hey, I get $40 in eBay Bucks if I buy it!


----------



## snovvman

Smaug said:


> That's $573. Still very high...


Are you sure it's not 57.xx?


----------



## Smaug

I just dropped the hammer on a PRW-3000B-5D from Singapore:
Casio Men Pro Trek Triple Sensor Watch PRW3000B PRW 3000B 5D | eBay










'should be here in 2-4 weeks. That's gonna be a LONG wait.

I took a bit of a risk on the seller; they're one of those high-volume outfits, so they've got 1902 positives, 21 neutrals, and 9 negatives over the past year. (CLICK-CLICK as I toss the dice)

However, looking at their negative feedback over the last month or two, some of those buyers are chuckleheads. One guy gave a negative because the seller sold an identical watch to someone else for less. Another guy seemed to have bought two, paid for one, and complained that s/he didn't get two.

Just read all the neutral feedbacks over the past year: top 2 complaints are slow shipping and that the seller sold a product they didn't have, then refunded the money instead of filling the order. That's pretty shady.

Slow shipping seems to be to 2nd world countries, like Ukraine and South America.

This seems to be a high-volume seller for them, so I'm hopeful they don't get me with the "we'll get stock as we need it" trick.


----------



## aaamax

If it's the outfit that seems to be most represented their (his responses to neg feedback are comical), I think you're ok. The guy is a REAL hardass, but I think they are legit.
Good luck.



Smaug said:


> I just dropped the hammer on a PRW-3000B-5D from Singapore:
> Casio Men Pro Trek Triple Sensor Watch PRW3000B PRW 3000B 5D | eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'should be here in 2-4 weeks. That's gonna be a LONG wait.
> 
> I took a bit of a risk on the seller; they're one of those high-volume outfits, so they've got 1902 positives, 21 neutrals, and 9 negatives over the past year. (CLICK-CLICK as I toss the dice)
> 
> However, looking at their negative feedback over the last month or two, some of those buyers are chuckleheads. One guy gave a negative because the seller sold an identical watch to someone else for less. Another guy seemed to have bought two, paid for one, and complained that s/he didn't get two.
> 
> Just read all the neutral feedbacks over the past year: top 2 complaints are slow shipping and that the seller sold a product they didn't have, then refunded the money instead of filling the order. That's pretty shady.
> 
> Slow shipping seems to be to 2nd world countries, like Ukraine and South America.
> 
> This seems to be a high-volume seller for them, so I'm hopeful they don't get me with the "we'll get stock as we need it" trick.


----------



## ithehappy

@Smaug: Congrats sir. I was going for that exact model but that display put me off from it. That strap looks better than normal resin ones. 3 weeks are really, really long.

I ordered the Black one six days ago, still not delivered! Should be by today, if the delivery person's mood ticks :| Lovely Blue Dart and third world problems. Waiting is the hardest part, I just can't take it.

PS : If anyone's interested or from here, the price is 15195 INR for the Black model, but within 72 hours of ordering Amazon sent an email that there's some 5% discount or something going on, and they refunded me 950 INR. So the actual cost came around 14245 INR. The price is really attractive I think.

Sent from my XT1052


----------



## Smaug

Yeah, it's such a long wait, I just have to forget about it and let it be a surprise when it DOES show up, one day. 

I could have gotten one from Amazon, the black case, gray strap one, for $246. If they had something a bit more interesting, I would have bought it from the US. But we don't have the more interesting ones here, it seems. To be fair, blue is interesting, (and cheap!) but I thought that bright of a color might limit how much I'd be willing to wear it. I know it did with my old blue G-Shock...


----------



## ithehappy

Yep, forgetting about it will do the job 

Got mine today. Some photos (yeah rubbish quality as they're taken from mobile phone). And some of my views on it.



















The buttons. Texture is nice, but I need to press it hard sometimes to get it work.










Thickness. It's really thin, comparing with my old Pro Trek it's a significant difference, which I love.










The left side, along with the new sensor. The buttons on the left side do not have same texture as ABC buttons. The texture on the left side is kind of swirling type, which is more comfy to press.










The resin strap, which I don't particularly like. Those wavy patterns (the gaps) will stick with your wrist even more as the air will stuck there. So I can't strap it tight.










I know it's a Pro Trek, but the marking is way too big and bold for my taste.










It's time to forget Casio is a Japanese manufacturer, so it's nice to see that at least the clip has it's origin country mentioned!










Wrist shot! I am very very skinny person by the way. So those who have wide wrists this watch will feel and look really compact, or small, again, I love it. Finally I won't have to worry about wearing it with formals (which I personally don't like anyway :-d but am forced to wear)










I LOVE the back light. It's strong. Wish it was Blue instead of White. Blue looks more cool to me.










So all in all, from my seven and a half years old PRG-60T, this is an improvement in every way. The new one is significantly smaller (both width and height wise), thinner and much more compact than the old one. Honestly the old one was not a good choice to wear with suits and all those crap you know, but this one will go just fine. The compass is now active for sixty seconds before going to idle mode. The barometer is much more responsive (faster), especially when you detach the watch from your wrist it comes to ambient temp within 5 minutes, with the old one it was at least 15 minutes if I am not wrong. About the accuracy of it, no idea, don't have a reference baro, so can't compare. Is it more accurate than the old one? No idea. Haven't tested the Alti yet, I live in a plain area, it's of no use to me actually.

Of course there is no atomic signal reception in my area (yeah good luck you ....... :-d) The alarm sound is quite nice, very audible, even in my noisier ambient. One thing I don't like is the date format. I mean it's like MM/DD, but I (we) use DD/MM, and I have lurked with it, but I guess there is no way to alter it right? Not good for me! Please inform me if there's a way.

That's more or less it. Love the watch, especially the small form factor, and the big digits are a pleasure to look at. The back-light is pretty strong, lovely. But that strap, I don't like it, it's kinda cheap, nor it's very comfortable. For those of you who are living in a colder area, it will pass, but for me, I am scared for the next summer. Are there any after market straps available for this? Leather preferably, with international shipping of course.

Whatever, I am very happy. It's always great to have a Pro Trek, I am fan of ABC watches  And thanks to Sedi, Hiker & Chrisek, they helped me clearing out some confusions, much appreciated.

Cheers,
Saurav.

PS : Excuse my stupid English and the errors made, if any. It's my third language after all.


----------



## Smaug

Great write up. You're not making my wait any easier.

Remember, these are just your first impressions, not final judgments. For example, maybe you'll either find that it is quite comfortable to wear it one notch looser than you would another watch, or that the waves DO allow the strap to breathe enough. On the other side, if you had a nylon or leather strap, maybe it would quickly begin to stink because it "breathes" some of your sweat into it? Then, you'd have to launder it instead of just quickly washing it off.The typical Indian diet is full of spices that makes the sweat pretty ...fragrant, so this might be a blessing in disguise. I'm more concerned with whether the wings will make it a hair-puller.

The date, you will quickly get used to. Casio doesn't seem to have any real consistency with how they display the date. They show it in day/date format (which is what we prefer in the US) but the day of the week is in letters, (this is now most analog day/date watches display it) so it should be easy, even though it's in the wrong order for you.

The pix are GREAT, nothing to apologize for there, except maybe lack of cropping. 

One thing the owners of it complained about in Amazon reviews is that the strap is gray, not black. I think it looks good that way. I'm SO tired of all-black casios. I started to buy some inexpensive ones on the terrible cheap bracelets, even though they're less comfortable than the resin straps.

I'm glad to hear you like the fit on your skinny wrist, I have a skinny wrist too. You have the option of trimming the strap down, since it is simple resin. What gets me is when the tip of the strap sticks out (like in your wrist shot) even though the strap-keeper ring is all the way at the end. It is made for a bigger wrist, and also so it can be worn on top of a coat. So for a small wrist and no coat, it's going to be huge. But you can trim it with scissors.

You can get adapters for it, and fit a nylon strap. I imagine you could fit a nylon strap even without adapters, but it may look a little strange. Personally, I don't think Pro-Treks look good on nylon, since they don't taper to match the curves of the watch.

Meanwhile, maybe you can get a search going on ebay for a nylon strap that comes with one of the 3000B models, which will be a direct swap. Or a titanium bracelet. Or maybe you can get either of those things from Casio.

As for the light, I think the reason they chose white is so that it could also double as a back-up flashlight. Colored flashlights are only good for specific tasks that don't require one to keep one's color recognition. White keeps that intact. Try it as a flashlight in a pitch black room sometime, and I bet you'll think it is great that it is white after all.

As for the atomic reception, are you closer to the China transmitter or the European one? (look at the map provided in the manual) If you can leave the watch in a tall building, in a window facing that stronger transmitter, you may get atomic sync even though you're out of the specified range. Also don't give up trying, as those radio waves are low enough frequency that they'll bounce off the atmosphere when conditions are right. I'm not sure if setting the home time zone to your local city will turn off the atomic radio; does it mention that in the manual?

Well, congratulations, and keep us updated of your evolving impressions.


----------



## snovvman

Smaug said:


> You can get adapters for it


What sort of adapters? Please provide a link. Many thanks!


----------



## fjblair

Love these watches and own two. Bought one for a friend. Incredible watches.


----------



## ithehappy

Smaug said:


> Great write up. You're not making my wait any easier.
> 
> Remember, these are just your first impressions, not final judgments. For example, maybe you'll either find that it is quite comfortable to wear it one notch looser than you would another watch, or that the waves DO allow the strap to breathe enough. On the other side, if you had a nylon or leather strap, maybe it would quickly begin to stink because it "breathes" some of your sweat into it? Then, you'd have to launder it instead of just quickly washing it off.The typical Indian diet is full of spices that makes the sweat pretty ...fragrant, so this might be a blessing in disguise. I'm more concerned with whether the wings will make it a hair-puller.
> 
> The date, you will quickly get used to. Casio doesn't seem to have any real consistency with how they display the date. They show it in day/date format (which is what we prefer in the US) but the day of the week is in letters, (this is now most analog day/date watches display it) so it should be easy, even though it's in the wrong order for you.
> 
> The pix are GREAT, nothing to apologize for there, except maybe lack of cropping.
> 
> One thing the owners of it complained about in Amazon reviews is that the strap is gray, not black. I think it looks good that way. I'm SO tired of all-black casios. I started to buy some inexpensive ones on the terrible cheap bracelets, even though they're less comfortable than the resin straps.
> 
> I'm glad to hear you like the fit on your skinny wrist, I have a skinny wrist too. You have the option of trimming the strap down, since it is simple resin. What gets me is when the tip of the strap sticks out (like in your wrist shot) even though the strap-keeper ring is all the way at the end. It is made for a bigger wrist, and also so it can be worn on top of a coat. So for a small wrist and no coat, it's going to be huge. But you can trim it with scissors.
> 
> You can get adapters for it, and fit a nylon strap. I imagine you could fit a nylon strap even without adapters, but it may look a little strange. Personally, I don't think Pro-Treks look good on nylon, since they don't taper to match the curves of the watch.
> 
> Meanwhile, maybe you can get a search going on ebay for a nylon strap that comes with one of the 3000B models, which will be a direct swap. Or a titanium bracelet. Or maybe you can get either of those things from Casio.
> 
> As for the light, I think the reason they chose white is so that it could also double as a back-up flashlight. Colored flashlights are only good for specific tasks that don't require one to keep one's color recognition. White keeps that intact. Try it as a flashlight in a pitch black room sometime, and I bet you'll think it is great that it is white after all.
> 
> As for the atomic reception, are you closer to the China transmitter or the European one? (look at the map provided in the manual) If you can leave the watch in a tall building, in a window facing that stronger transmitter, you may get atomic sync even though you're out of the specified range. Also don't give up trying, as those radio waves are low enough frequency that they'll bounce off the atmosphere when conditions are right. I'm not sure if setting the home time zone to your local city will turn off the atomic radio; does it mention that in the manual?
> 
> Well, congratulations, and keep us updated of your evolving impressions.


Wow man, you know better than me about the watch without even owning it. Tells me I need to gain more experience about Quartz, much more. And thanks a lot for the appreciation.

So today was my first day wearing it actively at work, it was on my wrist for almost 10 hours. I need to change the opinion about the strap slightly. It's not as uncomfortable as I thought. Yes, I did wear it one notch looser than normal and it didn't stick on my wrist. The only 'slight' problem was, as my inside the office temp is around 27°C, and out of it is 45+°C, (it's a manufacturing factory) the feeling of the strap kept changing according with the temp and humidity. Inside office it felt loose and I could slightly move it backward / forward according to my needs, but outside it was tight as hell, quite normal though, as my wrist becomes sweaty outside. In any case, the strap is not uncomfortable, rather it's pretty nice. That's a huge relief. ( About the Indian diets, you're right, mostly, however I'm an anti spice dude, sometimes it goes to too much extent that even my stomach says go get some spicy foods  )

About the backlight, will try to see if it really works as a flashlight in an extremely dark area, no need, still will see. I get what you are saying.

About the hair pulling, well you can see my wrist, there's not much hair on my wrist, so I've had absolutely zero problems today, no straining / pulling at all. But can't say the same for wrists with more hair.

You're absolutely right about the tip of the strap, I hate that sticking out portion too. Also moving that keeper is extremely tough, it sticks like hell as the strap is rubberized, it doesn't want to move at all. So I guess cutting the strap is the only option to get rid of that sticking out tip, don't really want to, it's a new watch after all 

About the date, well I won't get used with it  Because my old Pro Trek is more than seven years old, I haven't got used with it at all even after this long! When the date is of double digit (more than 12 actually) and month single digit it's okay, but for both single digits it's confusing. With my old Pro Trek there were countless number of times when I put wrong date next to my signature because of that weird format (from our POV). For Asian models the date should be in DD/MM format, cause AFAIK no Asian country writes / uses date in that format, I think Europe is same too.

About the atomic reception, I don't understand what you mean by 'closer to China reception'. I had to set my home city as Delhi, as it's the only Indian city listed! And yes, it disables the atomic reception feature by default as soon as you select a city which is not supported. Will try it once more from a taller building, don't think it'll work though, but need to change the city for that, which one should I choose in that case anyway? (The closest atomic supportable place from my location is Japan). I've extremely strong GPS reception in my home / area (not GPS, GLONASS) for my cell phones and all, so if it doesn't work here I don't think it'll. It's no big deal to me though, I check the time once every month with the atomic clock anyway (yeah I'm crazy) and sync as per needed.

All in all, I'm even happier than yesterday, cause that strap didn't feel bad on wrist, which was my worry at first place, I'm just loving the small form factor, it's so light, after wearing it for couple of hours you'll forget you're wearing something! The digits are big, bold, I freaking love it, I hate cluttered dials by the way. Love you Casio 

PS : I too want to know about this adapter thing more, have no idea about it. At a later time I might get bored with the strap, so having a Titanium option is always great.

Sent from my XT1052


----------



## hiker

resin strap of 3000 is one of the most comfortable straps casio has produced.also its specifically pretty good for hotter climates,being "narrower" makes it even more "cool" in literal sense of the word.

as for ithappy , i had interest in geography in childhood so i have idea that kolkatta is more distant from delhi than it is from dhaka .so your home city is too far from your actual city,in large countries i think they must have more than one time zones like united states has.
as for atomic time signal,china atomic clock is the closest to india,not the japan one....and i dont think that india receives time signal from china anywhere.and smaug ,you mentioned europe.europe is words apart from kolkata india which is like more near to far east than europe etc.so no atomic time n in in india as far as I now.

below is china atomic clock coverage map.it barely covers china


----------



## hiker

also prw 3000 is so precise that even without atomic signal reception its time is pretty accurate.so no problem here.also its sensors are thermocompensated and accurate compared to older models like prg 60.


----------



## Smaug

Try this: Set your home time zone to Shanghai. Put your watch in an east-facing window, preferably in a tall building, where it won't get stolen. (is that possible for you?)

See if it syncs overnight. If not, no big deal, you can set it to atomic time in the conventional way.


----------



## Smaug

Seller gave me a shipping number several days ago, but sent me an ebay message just today that the watch was "dispatched." 

I think that means he bought postage and packed it, then put it in a pile of watches that he'd ship out maybe once a week. Bummer. Not sure if that alone warrants a neutral feedback, but I have plenty of time to ruminate on it.


----------



## aaamax

Just wanted to point out that this thread has 82k plus views. Impressive and an impressive watch!
Cheers.


----------



## snovvman

Smaug said:


> You can get adapters for it, and fit a nylon strap.





snovvman said:


> What sort of adapters? Please provide a link. Many thanks!





ithehappy said:


> PS : I too want to know about this adapter thing more, have no idea about it. At a later time I might get bored with the strap, so having a Titanium option is always great.


@Smaug: What adapters?!!


----------



## snovvman

Can someone please post dimensions on the 3000, similar to this:








(Credit to naimc)

Also, I would like to see the measurement of the bezel (round part of the watch face) AND measurement of the total width including the button and sensor.

Thanks....


----------



## Smaug

snovvman said:


> Can someone please post dimensions on the 3000, similar to this:


Entirely too much trouble, just so someone doesn't have to read. 



> Also, I would like to see the measurement of the bezel (round part of the watch face) AND measurement of the total width including the button and sensor.


Here are the measurements:


Diameter of the case, excluding buttons and sensor = 44.3 mm
Diameter, from 3 to 9, including button and sensor = 47.2 mm
Diameter of the inside of the bezel = 32.2 mm
Diameter of the outside of the bezel = 42.2 mm
Thickness, case back to top-most part of bezel = 12.5 mm
Width of the outside of the lugs = 24.6 mm
Width of the inside of the lugs = 16.1 mm
Strap width, widest part, by lugs = 22.9 mm [on my nylon-strapped model]

It seems that, even in the US, we are standardized to the metric system, when it comes to watch dimensions. There's hope for us yet!


----------



## Smaug

*My PRW-3000B-5D arrived*

It was my wife's birthday yesterday. I like to pamper family on their birthdays, so I didn't get to open it right away, but rather, I started cooking dinner for her first. The curiosity was killing her, so she opened it and immediately strapped it on, during dinner, and left the carnage all over the entertainment center:



Then, I looked through the book (over 1" / 25 mm thick!) Noticed that one of the languages is Chinese. She's Chinese, so she started reading it, before getting distracted by her iPhone. By that time, she'd taken the watch off. (women can be fickle creatures)


First Impressions:


Great size. I'm SO glad they made a smallish one, finally. Though 44mm is not really that small, as watches go.
Great display. Big, dark LCD segments
Synchronized overnight, in a window on the opposite side of the house as the nearest atomic clock transmitter. Nice radio receiver too, then.
The button feel is great; a bit better than my old PAW-2000 (to which this watch is the successor)
Compared to the PAW-2000, I'm happy to give up the dual layer LCD in exchange for the smaller size.
The wings don't pull hair, as they did on my PAW-2000
Nice, high-resolution dot matrix display across the top (as on the PAW-2000)
Alarm seems a bit louder than most watches with this much water resistance
The band is sure wide; it's un-tapered. I wish it was tapered, like the resin straps are. That makes the sewing complicated though; can't have everything.

Lastly, here are a few shots to illustrate what the B-5D suffix model looks like. (Asian market, from an ebay seller in Singapore) For reference, my wrist is 6-3/4" (171.5 mm) circumference, and kind of flat-shaped.







We'll see how it grows on me.


----------



## lovecraft22

*Re: My PRW-3000B-5D arrived*

I posted my opinion in a new thread instead of this one:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/my-opinion-casio-prw-3000-1a-1065427.html

sorry about that.

To summarize:

Pros:
1. The watch is smaller than previous similar models which is really good for my tiny wrist. It is also fairly thin
2. I really like the (fairly) clean look and the black display
3. The pressure sensor appears to be really precise. If you put the watch close to your feet and then raise it above your head, the altimeter will read a height difference of about 2 m
4. I like the pushers.
5. I really like the look with the light on
6. The time synchronization works great

Cons:
1. Alarm. Why do they still advertise this functionality? I don't think I would trust it to wake me up. Why can't they let it ring until some button is pushed? Why can't they finally make the watch vibrate?
2. The negative display is really hard to read especially if the light is low. That is probably the effect of moving from the speedmaster to this one though&#8230;
3. Some functionalities are not completely intuitive
4. The glass looks a bit cheap
5. I would have preferred the overall look to be even cleaner, for instance I find the ABC icons completely useless.

To me this alarm, in such a watch with all this functionalities, is really a big lack&#8230;


----------



## hiker

*Re: My PRW-3000B-5D arrived*

actually the alarms of 3000/270/9400 are one of the best alarms in any solar abc watch...
glass is not cheap...it is scratch resistant mineral glass.
as for 3000.it is i think most compact solar abc model ever....even the people with smaller wrists can wear it well


----------



## hiker

*Re: My PRW-3000B-5D arrived*



Smaug said:


> It was my wife's birthday yesterday. I like to pamper family on their birthdays, so I didn't get to open it right away, but rather, I started cooking dinner for her first. The curiosity was killing her, so she opened it and immediately strapped it on, during dinner, and left the carnage all over the entertainment center:
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I looked through the book (over 1" / 25 mm thick!) Noticed that one of the languages is Chinese. She's Chinese, so she started reading it, before getting distracted by her iPhone. By that time, she'd taken the watch off. (women can be fickle creatures)
> 
> First Impressions:
> 
> 
> Great size. I'm SO glad they made a smallish one, finally. Though 44mm is not really that small, as watches go.
> Great display. Big, dark LCD segments
> Synchronized overnight, in a window on the opposite side of the house as the nearest atomic clock transmitter. Nice radio receiver too, then.
> The button feel is great; a bit better than my old PAW-2000 (to which this watch is the successor)
> Compared to the PAW-2000, I'm happy to give up the dual layer LCD in exchange for the smaller size.
> The wings don't pull hair, as they did on my PAW-2000
> Nice, high-resolution dot matrix display across the top (as on the PAW-2000)
> Alarm seems a bit louder than most watches with this much water resistance
> The band is sure wide; it's un-tapered. I wish it was tapered, like the resin straps are. That makes the sewing complicated though; can't have everything.
> 
> Lastly, here are a few shots to illustrate what the B-5D suffix model looks like. (Asian market, from an ebay seller in Singapore) For reference, my wrist is 6-3/4" (171.5 mm) circumference, and kind of flat-shaped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see how it grows on me.


does anyone have idea that which strap lasts longest...cardura clothe strap or common resin one?
also in this above model the strap holes have steel or metal lining.would it possibly rust in rainy weather areas?
anyway.your watch looks great...I sweat a lot or I had always eye for cardura strap abc.like 260 g and the above model


----------



## lovecraft22

*Re: My PRW-3000B-5D arrived*



hiker said:


> actually the alarms of 3000/270/9400 are one of the best alarms in any solar abc watch...


Indeed, it's a common issue to all the digital watches I've had so far. The alarm was like that 20 years ago and it is still like that nowadays. I wonder how many people actually rely upon the watch alarm to wake up in the morning. I also can't figure out why they can't make a watch with an alarm that rings forever until some button is pressed&#8230; Having that along with a vibrating watch I guess would be dreaming and still, with the improvements of electronics, I cannot understand why that is not feasible&#8230;


----------



## Sedi

*Re: My PRW-3000B-5D arrived*



lovecraft22 said:


> Indeed, it's a common issue to all the digital watches I've had so far. The alarm was like that 20 years ago and it is still like that nowadays.


There's a few exceptions like the G-77XX models with their polyphonic ringtone. Some Casios actually work quite well for me as an alarm clock but I always set my cell phone as a backup alarm.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## snovvman

*Re: My PRW-3000B-5D arrived*

pegase747


Smaug said:


> Entirely too much trouble, just so someone doesn't have to read.
> 
> Here are the measurements:
> 
> 
> Diameter of the case, excluding buttons and sensor = 44.3 mm
> Diameter, from 3 to 9, including button and sensor = 47.2 mm
> Diameter of the inside of the bezel = 32.2 mm
> Diameter of the outside of the bezel = 42.2 mm
> Thickness, case back to top-most part of bezel = 12.5 mm
> Width of the outside of the lugs = 24.6 mm
> Width of the inside of the lugs = 16.1 mm
> Strap width, widest part, by lugs = 22.9 mm [on my nylon-strapped model]
> 
> It seems that, even in the US, we are standardized to the metric system, when it comes to watch dimensions. There's hope for us yet!


Many thanks for those measurements--even though I had to read ;-)



Smaug said:


> Great size. I'm SO glad they made a smallish one, finally. Though 44mm is not really that small, as watches go.
> Great display. Big, dark LCD segments
> Synchronized overnight, in a window on the opposite side of the house as the nearest atomic clock transmitter. Nice radio receiver too, then.
> The button feel is great; a bit better than my old PAW-2000 (to which this watch is the successor)
> Compared to the PAW-2000, I'm happy to give up the dual layer LCD in exchange for the smaller size.
> The wings don't pull hair, as they did on my PAW-2000
> Nice, high-resolution dot matrix display across the top (as on the PAW-2000)
> Alarm seems a bit louder than most watches with this much water resistance
> The band is sure wide; it's un-tapered. I wish it was tapered, like the resin straps are. That makes the sewing complicated though; can't have everything.


Seeing that you have a PAW-2000 also, I'd like hear about your impressions between the two:

1) How they "wear". I know the 3000 is smaller, but the 2000 is ~1 mm thinner. Does the 3000 in fact wear significant smaller?
2) I too, would miss the duplex LCD. I also know that the 3000 does not display baro and time at the same time, whereas the 2000 does.

Below is a quote taken from this post



pegase747 said:


> I am tempted by the PRG270 and its higher resoluted altimeter, but the compass dots can't replaced the proper pointers of the old duplex one. Also cannot see the time in baro mode, cannot see alti diff AND graph at the same time, cannot see the baro trend AND the date at the same time, cannot see the actual time AND sunset/sunrise times...that makes a lot of losses..


As you know, the PRG is functionally similar to the 3000. Does the 2000 "do" all those things that the 3000 (or PRG270) does not??

Cheers....


----------



## snovvman

*Re: My PRW-3000B-5D arrived*

One more request while I'm at it--it would simply be fantastic if you can provide a side-by-side shot of the 2000 and 3000. I just want to get a visual and relative size comparison. Thank you....


----------



## Smaug

*Re: My PRW-3000B-5D arrived*

'went to the beach today, and had some quality time with the PRW and the manual.


----------



## Chrisek

Nice to see real shots of that one!! Thank you for taking a few. 

sent with aloha


----------



## aaamax

*Re: My PRW-3000B-5D arrived*



Sedi said:


> There's a few exceptions like the G-77XX models with their polyphonic ringtone. Some Casios actually work quite well for me as an alarm clock but I always set my cell phone as a backup alarm.
> 
> cheers, Sedi


My Prw3000 is my travel watch and I rely on it totally as my alarm. The only issue I have is when with a suit I find it just a bit too relaxed. Unless i'm traveling with 2 watches (which I hate to do), the prw just stays discreetly under the cuff, well, almost. lol.


----------



## hiker

*Re: My PRW-3000B-5D arrived*



snovvman said:


> pegase747
> 
> Many thanks for those measurements--even though I had to read ;-)
> 
> Seeing that you have a PAW-2000 also, I'd like hear about your impressions between the two:
> 
> 1) How they "wear". I know the 3000 is smaller, but the 2000 is ~1 mm thinner. Does the 3000 in fact wear significant smaller?
> 2) I too, would miss the duplex LCD. I also know that the 3000 does not display baro and time at the same time, whereas the 2000 does.
> 
> Below is a quote taken from this post
> 
> As you know, the PRG is functionally similar to the 3000. Does the 2000 "do" all those things that the 3000 (or PRG270) does not??
> 
> Cheers....


i have both....2000 though thinner seems bit larger on wrist than 3000...3000 is no doubt the most compact (casio atleast) ABC ever.as large as most simple time watches these days but with tonnes of features.
2000 had one of best modules...i liked its of time being displayed in every mode including barometer mode .but 2000 alarm was too low.as for duplex lcd that 2000 had,i dont really miss it.its an eye candy for sure but even without duplex lcd i find no superiority in functionality of 2000 over 3000.
anyway the days when i keep a watch on weather i usually still wear 2000....i wish 3000 had time shown in baro mode too.but you cant get everything,can you.
3000 is superior in faster sensors,louder alarms,ten seconds timer up alarm ,snooze alarm etc no doubt...and dont forget the longer working life after battery charge...still i like 2000 model so much that after my 3000 i bought prg 260 which is same module as 2000 but with 200 meter water resistance and much tougher body than prw 2000/prg 200


----------



## polszki

*Re: My PRW-3000B-5D arrived*

Not sure if you guys gonna like me for this, but I was always a fix-it-yourself kinda guy. So I bought my PRW-3000 around a year ago I guess when it came out. Maybe less. Anyhow, I have ordered the black version with negative display, it looked really nice. And it does look nice, but the visibility of the negative display wasn't working for me really. I guess the problem is the shiny surface with the black background. It makes each and every small dust and fingerprint visible. Maybe a matt foil would solve the problem, but I went for a big shot.  Also wasn't really about to sell it and buy a positive version, this watch travelled with me to some places...

First problem was to remove the strap. Finally I have managed with two blades (don't try this at home). You have to screw the two screws on the side counterwise to make them come apart and than you have to push out the small metal tube out as well.








After that you can access the 4 screws on the back. By undoing them you can reach the inside.








By removing the unit you can peel off the polar film from the display. It's glued there pretty well, and even you have to remove the residue before installing the new film.
Start from the corners! They are not visible when the watch is assembled.
The new film I took from and old gameboy and cut to the correct size.
















Some glue in the corners to hold the new polarization film in place and we can put together the watch again. 
Be aware that sensor on the left of the watch is connected to the main unit by ribbon cable, you have to reconnect it before closing the back.

So here is the end result, I guess I'm happy with it.
(I know, it's upside down  )









Interesting thing is that the backlight before was light blue letters on dark blue background, but after this it's white background with black letters. I guess because of the different polarization film.
(of course doing this removes the warranty of your watch, I do not recommend to anyone to follow)


----------



## aaamax

*Re: My PRW-3000B-5D arrived*

Damn well done!



polszki said:


> Not sure if you guys gonna like me for this, but I was always a fix-it-yourself kinda guy. So I bought my PRW-3000 around a year ago I guess when it came out. Maybe less. Anyhow, I have ordered the black version with negative display, it looked really nice. And it does look nice, but the visibility of the negative display wasn't working for me really. I guess the problem is the shiny surface with the black background. It makes each and every small dust and fingerprint visible. Maybe a matt foil would solve the problem, but I went for a big shot.  Also wasn't really about to sell it and buy a positive version, this watch travelled with me to some places...
> 
> First problem was to remove the strap. Finally I have managed with two blades (don't try this at home). You have to screw the two screws on the side counterwise to make them come apart and than you have to push out the small metal tube out as well.
> View attachment 1584333
> 
> 
> After that you can access the 4 screws on the back. By undoing them you can reach the inside.
> View attachment 1584338
> 
> 
> By removing the unit you can peel off the polar film from the display. It's glued there pretty well, and even you have to remove the residue before installing the new film.
> Start from the corners! They are not visible when the watch is assembled.
> The new film I took from and old gameboy and cut to the correct size.
> 
> View attachment 1584342
> 
> View attachment 1584343
> 
> 
> Some glue in the corners to hold the new polarization film in place and we can put together the watch again.
> Be aware that sensor on the left of the watch is connected to the main unit by ribbon cable, you have to reconnect it before closing the back.
> 
> So here is the end result, I guess I'm happy with it.
> (I know, it's upside down  )
> 
> View attachment 1584346
> 
> 
> Interesting thing is that the backlight before was light blue letters on dark blue background, but after this it's white background with black letters. I guess because of the different polarization film.
> (of course doing this removes the warranty of your watch, I do not recommend to anyone to follow)


----------



## snovvman

*Re: My PRW-3000B-5D arrived*



polszki said:


> but I went for a big shot.


Excellent work!! Thanks for sharing--didn't even know that can be done!


----------



## Bidle

*Re: My PRW-3000B-5D arrived*

Same here; nice!


----------



## Chrisek

I always thought you could change a neg display to a positive! Well done!

sent with aloha


----------



## Apollo83

*Re: My PRW-3000B-5D arrived*



polszki said:


> Not sure if you guys gonna like me for this, but I was always a fix-it-yourself kinda guy. So I bought my PRW-3000 around a year ago I guess when it came out. Maybe less. Anyhow, I have ordered the black version with negative display, it looked really nice. And it does look nice, but the visibility of the negative display wasn't working for me really. I guess the problem is the shiny surface with the black background. It makes each and every small dust and fingerprint visible. Maybe a matt foil would solve the problem, but I went for a big shot.  Also wasn't really about to sell it and buy a positive version, this watch travelled with me to some places...


Well done Polski.
I too got my watch a year ago and I'm sorely tempted to follow your lead and experiment with a new look...
I've never worked with polarising film before, so some follow up questions:
What residue was left on the watch with the original film and what did you use to remove it?
What glue did you use to affix the new film? Anything special that wouldn't react with the film?


----------



## hiker

*Re: My PRW-3000B-5D arrived*



polszki said:


> Not sure if you guys gonna like me for this, but I was always a fix-it-yourself kinda guy. So I bought my PRW-3000 around a year ago I guess when it came out. Maybe less. Anyhow, I have ordered the black version with negative display, it looked really nice. And it does look nice, but the visibility of the negative display wasn't working for me really. I guess the problem is the shiny surface with the black background. It makes each and every small dust and fingerprint visible. Maybe a matt foil would solve the problem, but I went for a big shot.  Also wasn't really about to sell it and buy a positive version, this watch travelled with me to some places...
> 
> First problem was to remove the strap. Finally I have managed with two blades (don't try this at home). You have to screw the two screws on the side counterwise to make them come apart and than you have to push out the small metal tube out as well.
> View attachment 1584333
> 
> 
> After that you can access the 4 screws on the back. By undoing them you can reach the inside.
> View attachment 1584338
> 
> 
> By removing the unit you can peel off the polar film from the display. It's glued there pretty well, and even you have to remove the residue before installing the new film.
> Start from the corners! They are not visible when the watch is assembled.
> The new film I took from and old gameboy and cut to the correct size.
> 
> View attachment 1584342
> 
> View attachment 1584343
> 
> 
> Some glue in the corners to hold the new polarization film in place and we can put together the watch again.
> Be aware that sensor on the left of the watch is connected to the main unit by ribbon cable, you have to reconnect it before closing the back.
> 
> So here is the end result, I guess I'm happy with it.
> (I know, it's upside down  )
> 
> View attachment 1584346
> 
> 
> Interesting thing is that the backlight before was light blue letters on dark blue background, but after this it's white background with black letters. I guess because of the different polarization film.
> (of course doing this removes the warranty of your watch, I do not recommend to anyone to follow)


great job.you did a brave thing.because i have also done watch surgeries and i know that a little tremor of your hand at wrong place can damage it...

watch looks good....i myself have prw 3000 1A but i would not attempt this because i am waiting for prw s3000 to be available.than after getting it i may sell my negative 3000....but the visibility on negative 3000 is not too bad .speciallly at day time.

anyway you did a great job

my negative says hi


----------



## polszki

*Re: My PRW-3000B-5D arrived*

If you want to do for the look than I don't recommend. I think it was looking better with the negative screen, but on the other end the visibility is much better now. The residue left there was the glue, holding the old polar film, I removed it by rubbing it towards the corners. It took for a while. Maybe you can try to use aceton, I'm not sure, but that can destroy your watch as well, so it's not an easy task. The glue I used is the common super fast universal glue. Just a really-really little drops in the corners. You can dip a needle in the glue and apply with that to avoid overuse. If you use too much than it will go between the film and the screen and will be visible after assembly.
But once again, I don't recommend to anyone to follow this. There is a big chance that during this mod you brake /scratch your screen or destroy your watch. Also the ribbon cable is really hard to reconnect again, only proceed if you feel practiced to do this, you are patient and not afraid loosing your watch.
Many people done similar mods before, but turning the screen from positive to negative on casio watches. It's the same thing, so maybe it's worth googleing around for tips and howtos, to have better view on the process. Good luck!


----------



## polszki

*Re: My PRW-3000B-5D arrived*

cheers everyone for the acknowledgement! Hope it will be helpfull for some of you.

BTW, where can I get strap adapters for this watch, so I can use them with nato straps? Anyone has experience? thanks.


----------



## Shounen

*Re: My PRW-3000B-5D arrived*

Is the version with the silver bezel also equipped with the carbon fibre enforced strap?
Based on the Casio website it's only a normal resin strap.

Thank you.


----------



## Smaug

*Re: My PRW-3000B-5D arrived*

Bezel scratching.

I've had this since Friday, so this is my third day wearing it. I can't recall hitting it on something at all, so I can confirm that the finish on the bezel is not durable.

Casio needs to up their game a little here, and use some kind of anodized or baked-on finish, because simple paint is not holding up well.

This is not a show-stopper to me, but just a minor disappointment that they chose a finish that is not up to the task. This is a watch that should be designed for rough, care-free, outdoor use. On one hand, it is not expected to look new forever, but on the other hand, it should take more than a minor scuff to damage the finish.

If you're a person who wants to keep all your watches looking mint, better take a pass on the PRW-3000. If not, all systems go!


----------



## lovecraft22

*Re: My PRW-3000B-5D arrived*

Same here&#8230;


----------



## Sean779

*Re: My PRW-3000B-5D arrived*

My bezel got scratched (a few times) taking off my backpack where the plastic buckle hit it. It also scratched the crystal. I wonder how much better, if any, the sapphire version is.


----------



## Smaug

*Re: My PRW-3000B-5D arrived*



Sean779 said:


> My bezel got scratched (a few times) taking off my backpack where the plastic buckle hit it. It also scratched the crystal. I wonder how much better, if any, the sapphire version is.


Well, a plastic buckle could not scratch a mineral glass crystal; it had to be more than that. But whatever scratched it would probably not scratch sapphire. My opinion is that it's better, but not in line with the price difference.

The sapphire version also uses a steel bezel, from what I've read. That doesn't necessarily mean the finish on it is better. Our complaint here is not about the lack of hardness from the aluminum bezel, but from the lack of tenacity of the _finish_ on that aluminum.


----------



## ithehappy

@Smaug : Great to see you've received yours and glad to know you're liking it. But that scratch, hmm! Doesn't look good! Is it possible that it came with contact with sand from that beach (the photo you posted)? 

Sent from my XT1052


----------



## Smaug

*Re: My PRW-3000B-5D arrived*



lovecraft22 said:


> Indeed, it's a common issue to all the digital watches I've had so far. The alarm was like that 20 years ago and it is still like that nowadays. I wonder how many people actually rely upon the watch alarm to wake up in the morning. I also can't figure out why they can't make a watch with an alarm that rings forever until some button is pressed&#8230; Having that along with a vibrating watch I guess would be dreaming and still, with the improvements of electronics, I cannot understand why that is not feasible&#8230;


The alarms work for me, if I take the watch off and put it on the nightstand next to me, but I'm a light sleeper. I could see how a heavy sleeper would need more.

Also, keep in mind that waking up is not the only alarm functionality. I use them to remind me to do things at certain times of day.


----------



## Smaug

*Re: My PRW-3000B-5D arrived*



snovvman said:


> Seeing that you have a PAW-2000 also, I'd like hear about your impressions between the two:
> 
> 1) How they "wear". I know the 3000 is smaller, but the 2000 is ~1 mm thinner. Does the 3000 in fact wear significant smaller?


I don't have the 2000 any more. Yes, the 3000 wears significantly smaller, though you wouldn't mistake it on the wrist for a vintage mechanical, or a thin, dressy quartz analog.



> 2) I too, would miss the duplex LCD. I also know that the 3000 does not display baro and time at the same time, whereas the 2000 does.


I didn't realize the 2000 was actually thinner. I think it must be due to the fact that the bezel on the 3000 sits well proud of the crystal, thus protecting the crystal well against glancing blows that tend to cause scratches on mineral glass. I don't remember that detail on the 2000, but I don't think the bezel is as high as on the 3000.


----------



## Smaug

ithehappy said:


> @Smaug : Great to see you've received yours and glad to know you're liking it. But that scratch, hmm! Doesn't look good! Is it possible that it came with contact with sand from that beach (the photo you posted)?


I suppose it's _possible_, as I would be ridiculous to say it didn't contact sand while at the beach. But not likely, as I was very careful; it was only a day or two old.

I looked again this morning, and it has two more bezel scratches. I have no idea what from, but I'm officially giving up now on the durability of the finish on the outside part of the bezel.


----------



## hiker

*Re: My PRW-3000B-5D arrived*



Smaug said:


> Bezel scratching.
> 
> I've had this since Friday, so this is my third day wearing it. I can't recall hitting it on something at all, so I can confirm that the finish on the bezel is not durable.
> 
> Casio needs to up their game a little here, and use some kind of anodized or baked-on finish, because simple paint is not holding up well.
> 
> This is not a show-stopper to me, but just a minor disappointment that they chose a finish that is not up to the task. This is a watch that should be designed for rough, care-free, outdoor use. On one hand, it is not expected to look new forever, but on the other hand, it should take more than a minor scuff to damage the finish.
> 
> If you're a person who wants to keep all your watches looking mint, better take a pass on the PRW-3000. If not, all systems go!


this seems more than a scratch.perhaps the watch fell down on this side.
anyway my prg 140 has aluminium bezel...it fell down 10 feet.and scratches on bezel were minor...that watch is 5 year old


----------



## Bidle

If you read the complete topic you'll notice similar cases.
Both of Mine scratched also very easy.
And I'm very careful almost none of my watches have scratches.


----------



## oz2124

It's interesting to read all review about PRW3000, I have the orange version of this watch for one month now and I've changed the strap with the black one.

my prw3000 say hi... 


cheers,
oztan


----------



## inox

*Re: My PRW-3000B-5D arrived*

You now have the coolest looking PRW-3000 I've seen so far.

I like that it has no silver ring near the LCD like the PRW-S3000 has. Only improvements would be sapphire glass and a steel bezel.



polszki said:


> So here is the end result, I guess I'm happy with it.
> (I know, it's upside down  )
> 
> View attachment 1584346


----------



## inox

Very nice mod! I considered creating the same monster!



oz2124 said:


> It's interesting to read all review about PRW3000, I have the orange version of this watch for one month now and I've changed the strap with the black one.
> 
> my prw3000 say hi...
> 
> 
> cheers,
> oztan


----------



## paul2

*Re: My PRW-3000B-5D arrived*



Smaug said:


> Bezel scratching.
> 
> I've had this since Friday, so this is my third day wearing it. I can't recall hitting it on something at all, so I can confirm that the finish on the bezel is not durable.
> 
> Casio needs to up their game a little here, and use some kind of anodized or baked-on finish, because simple paint is not holding up well.
> 
> This is not a show-stopper to me, but just a minor disappointment that they chose a finish that is not up to the task. This is a watch that should be designed for rough, care-free, outdoor use. On one hand, it is not expected to look new forever, but on the other hand, it should take more than a minor scuff to damage the finish.
> 
> If you're a person who wants to keep all your watches looking mint, better take a pass on the PRW-3000. If not, all systems go!


Thanks for sharing your experiences. I am sorry to hear about the bezel. It seems that Casio should have done a better job on this. I have been looking to buy an ABC watch and settled on prw-3000, but then I started reading about the bezel issue. It just seems like a major design flaw given how easily, and seemingly unknowingly to owners, the bezel can be scratched. I would contact Casio and get their take on this. I haven't dealt with them, so I am sure how receptive they will be. I would completely understand if the watch went through tough use, but based on reading various posts from owners, seems like these watches have not been put through any serious wear and tear whereby this type of damage would have been expected.

I am curious as to how PRW-S3000's bezel is holding up for owners. I am hesitating to pull the trigger if a $400 watch has the same issue (or more with shipping and tax and everything). I probably wouldn't mind the scratches at the end of the day, but not for a watch this expensive.


----------



## polszki

*Re: My PRW-3000B-5D arrived*

I think I have to put in my opinion as well about the bezel scratch. I have the watch for a year now and it also travelled with me through half India, but I can't really find scratches on my bezel. If I look really close maybe I can pinpont some damages, but nothing serious or nothing that you wouldn't expect after a year of use.


----------



## Sean779

*Re: My PRW-3000B-5D arrived*



polszki said:


> I think I have to put in my opinion as well about the bezel scratch. I have the watch for a year now and it also travelled with me through half India, but I can't really find scratches on my bezel. If I look really close maybe I can pinpont some damages, but nothing serious or nothing that you wouldn't expect after a year of use.


you sure you don't wear it in your pocket? :-d


----------



## Sean779

*Re: My PRW-3000B-5D arrived*



paul2 said:


> It just seems like a major design flaw given how easily, and seemingly unknowingly to owners, the bezel can be scratched. I would contact Casio and get their take on this.


I believe their take on this (not that they will tell you) is to get people who bought the "budget" 3000 to upgrade to the S or whatever higher grade model they come out with. Casio always dangling a moving carrot in front of us.


----------



## paul2

*Re: My PRW-3000B-5D arrived*



Sean779 said:


> I believe their take on this (not that they will tell you) is to get people who bought the "budget" 3000 to upgrade to the S or whatever higher grade model they come out with. Casio always dangling a moving carrot in front of us.


Yup. I am now wondering if the titanium version would be a better option for $400 on Amazon because the bezel color is what looks to be a darker brown, so maybe the scratches will not be as visible. Not sure. The S version is $475.

PRW-3000T-7JF (titanium)
Amazon.com: Casio PROTREK Triple Sensor Ver.3 Tough Solar MULTIBAND 6 PRW-3000T-7JF Men's Watch (Japan Import): Watches

PRW-S3000-1JF
http://www.amazon.com/PROTREK-Serie...UTF8&qid=1407433881&sr=8-1&keywords=prw-s3000


----------



## Smaug

*Re: My PRW-3000B-5D arrived*

Last I checked, ebay sellers have the S3000 MUCH cheaper than the Amazon sellers. Amazon sellers assume we haven't discovered or don't trust ebay yet.

Let me reiterate: the bezel *itself* is not damaged, just the finish on the bezel. Therefore, a steel bezel (compared to aluminum) would not solve this problem, unless the *finish* on it is also a higher grade.

You're talking about spending an extra $200 for a steel bezel and sapphire crystal; that's a 100% premium for a watch that has the SAME guts. Think about it.


----------



## paul2

*Re: My PRW-3000B-5D arrived*



Smaug said:


> Last I checked, ebay sellers have the S3000 MUCH cheaper than the Amazon sellers. Amazon sellers assume we haven't discovered or don't trust ebay yet.
> 
> Let me reiterate: the bezel *itself* is not damaged, just the finish on the bezel. Therefore, a steel bezel (compared to aluminum) would not solve this problem, unless the *finish* on it is also a higher grade.
> 
> You're talking about spending an extra $200 for a steel bezel and sapphire crystal; that's a 100% premium for a watch that has the SAME guts. Think about it.


Yup, should not have used the word damage, I understand the issue is limited to the finish.

I looked at eBay, have only seen S3000 go for above 480 (both "sold" and live auctions, but most have a "buy it now" for over 500).


----------



## Sean779

*Re: My PRW-3000B-5D arrived*



Smaug said:


> You're talking about spending an extra $200 for a steel bezel and sapphire crystal; that's a 100% premium for a watch that has the SAME guts. Think about it.


Make sure to get Japan made S3000. Well known that Japan sapphire and steel much harder than Thailand. :-d


----------



## aaamax

*Re: My PRW-3000B-5D arrived*

Figure I might as well weigh in here on the topic of bezel scratches.

Here's my watch that gets daily abuse here at the ranch.
The scratches are really only on the outer edges of the bezel.









From having to take in the sheep:








Rebuilding the old EVO engine:








and eyeballing the next rebuild to be:








Not too shabby considering the work load.
And yes, the glass is still scratch free amazingly enough.


----------



## dmc-01

*Re: My PRW-3000B-5D arrived*



aaamax said:


> Figure I might as well weigh in here on the topic of bezel scratches.
> 
> Here's my watch that gets daily abuse here at the ranch.
> The scratches are really only on the outer edges of the bezel.


I'd be interested in seeing and knowing more about that nylon strap.

One of the only issues I have with the PRW-3000 range is the relatively narrow band, and as far as I know a lack of a standard way to replace it with a zulu or nato.


----------



## Smaug

*Re: My PRW-3000B-5D arrived*



dmc-01 said:


> I'd be interested in seeing and knowing more about that nylon strap.
> 
> One of the only issues I have with the PRW-3000 range is the relatively narrow band, and as far as I know a lack of a standard way to replace it with a zulu or nato.


What do you want to see/know that aren't in the earlier pix?

I've got the nylon strap version. It is un-tapered. (I'd have preferred tapered) I'm on the fence about it. Casio's pre-formed resin straps on these and the G-Shocks are so good, nylon would be more for looks or breathability.


----------



## hiker

*Re: My PRW-3000B-5D arrived*

the s 3000 version though attractive is too pricey for now...near 500 $.even at 400 it wont be acceptable.why?
yes it has sapphire crystal and yes it has carbon fiber strap...but after year or two of heavy use the sapphire crystal and strap may remain in good condition but rest of the watch which is built from same material as normal 3000 will start showing signs of aging...so what good is sapphire crystal and carbon fiber strap if rest of watch (that is the resin case etc) starts aging?
also s3000 has steel bezel .and steel is also a metal like aluminium.the problem with smaug,s watch was that its black ionised plating or color got damaged at 12 o clock position...i dont know how will the same thing not happen with s 3000 whose steel bezel is also painted like common 3000?aluminium itself is good.my old prg 140 (same module as paw 1500) fell from ten feet.and its alumium bezel got the whole ipact of collision with concrete floor....but it barely got some scratch which i still cant believe!so aluminium itself is not to be blamed.
so for double the price of common 3000 i fail to see s 3000,s utility ...and i am having second thoughts about buying it...why not buy a all black prg 270 at half the price of s 3000 and wear it a year or two and than get the new model which casio has to offer?i already have 3000.and its scratch free after 6 months.though with light use
anyway lets see


----------



## aaamax

*Re: My PRW-3000B-5D arrived*



dmc-01 said:


> I'd be interested in seeing and knowing more about that nylon strap.
> 
> One of the only issues I have with the PRW-3000 range is the relatively narrow band, and as far as I know a lack of a standard way to replace it with a zulu or nato.


Mine is a simple homemade job. Any Nato/Zulu would work. Just make notches in the strap where the lugs are. I've posted a few different strap DIY here if you're interested. 
Good luck.


----------



## snovvman

*Re: My PRW-3000B-5D arrived*

Based on history or knowledge, when is Casio expected to release the next version of their high(er) end ABC? I'm wondering how the updated version will depart from the 3000 series?

I know there is the 6000, but I assume there will be the next all-digital line....


----------



## pfraser

I have a question about the color of the strap of various similar models
PRW-3000-1CR - regular black postive display US version - black strap or grey?
PRW-3000-1DR - regular black postive dispaly export version? - looks to be grey strap
PRW-3000-1JF - regular black postive display, Japan - looks to be grey strap

So is the strap on the -1CR US version really different or is it just the pics I am seeing? Also, the ProTRek logo on the dial seems to be Red on the -1CR version and orange on the non-US versions. Is the correct?

Can anybody provide more information on this?

Thanks,


----------



## Mike72

*Re: My PRW-3000B-5D arrived*

Hi everyone. Long time lurker, first time poster, so please be nice.

Thank to this very Casio Pro Trek Forum I became "addicted" after I put on my hand - can I say ' now classic already - the PRW 3000. Its been on my wrist 24/7 ever since its release. I was shocked how comfy it felt. Never took it off for work, outdoors activities, sport hours, sleeps hours. I have been into expansive watches before but all these are on shelf now (kind of feel sorry for the collection and money spent on it).

But I guess only the new PRW line did made the"click" for me and I there is no going back. It does all I need my watch to do (well, except GPS and all that sport related features, but there is Garmin for that in my case) - radio clock, solar etc. . .and it feels very very comfortable. I am not a big fan of BIG Casios, but the new PRW line is really attractive. Design wise and feature wise. Of course there is this and that (in my case I wish the pls/minus buttons for adjusting is opposite like up for +, down for -, that the date is MM_DD instead preferable for me DD_MM). But thats nothing compare to what you get.

So after a little intro, I would like to share few findings for those who are about to jump that ship or had lately some questions on durability of the PRW 3000 compare to the new PRW S 3000. I have purchased the 3000 from Rakuten on the day of its release and it was on my wrist since. The bezel did started to wear out in about 2-3 weeks. You can see on the pictures and with comparison with the new S 3000 which I was wearing about a month. I believe its much better and sturdier material on top of the bezel as well as much more resistant paint on sides. From the look of the new S3000 I first thought its smaller by the way the rings around the display are in order but obviously its just an optical illusion. I think I am getting used to the new look of the 3000 series, but it took a time. The first one is more "flatter" .. its difficult to describe because the only thing different is really the graphical order and button placement.

Anyway, at the end there are also comparison with my new PRW 6000 and I am sure you know where I put myself into - questioning every morning . . . now, which one . . .almost like I want to have them both, so the other one is not jealous ;-) I am sure you know what I mean.

I gotta say, that the S300 is more comfortable, because the ring on the 6000 does go deep to the wrist, so if you do any activity and your watch is a bit loose, you will get a red spot very soon. My wrists are small but depute that fact, I always wore big watch and you get use to it, but as 24/7 watch the winner is simply S3000. However, I can assure you, if the paint would not go off from my original 3000, there is no way I would be searching for a replacement. The original 3000 is going nowhere.

Sorry for the big write up . . . I hope it was helpful.

Thanks & respect to all of you for making this community real.

Mike

PS> I hope the pictures will go fine. Its my first upload.


----------



## hiker

*Re: My PRW-3000B-5D arrived*

I think even s3000 paint will wear off in time...because black paint does that...but may be slower than regular 3000.regular 3000 is I think first vers 3 sensor casio so they did keep quality standard not too high..

my casio prg 90 showed less than this amount of wear /tear after 6 years use


----------



## hiker

*Re: My PRW-3000B-5D arrived*



snovvman said:


> Based on history or knowledge, when is Casio expected to release the next version of their high(er) end ABC? I'm wondering how the updated version will depart from the 3000 series?
> 
> I know there is the 6000, but I assume there will be the next all-digital line....


good question...I think that may be casio may release a dual layer lcd triple sensor next .having version 3 sensors...prw 4000 may be?or 3500?in 200 meter water resistance and solid body like prg 260 had?







prg 260...one of more "solid" casio,s in abc series.

anyway these are just speculations


----------



## lovecraft22

*Re: My PRW-3000B-5D arrived*

Wrote to casio 4 days ago asking informations on this matter of the paint. Got a reply one day after saying they had transfer my query had been transferred to my country's office and that I would get an answer from them soon&#8230; let's wait&#8230;


----------



## aaamax

*Re: My PRW-3000B-5D arrived*

Nice write-up Mike72 in Prague. Welcome to the best free entertainment on the planet! exaggeration? maybe.
Cheers.


----------



## Mike72

*Re: My PRW-3000B-5D arrived*



aaamax said:


> Nice write-up Mike72 in Prague. Welcome to the best free entertainment on the planet! exaggeration? maybe.
> Cheers.


Thanks for the welcome . . . true, very true . . . my pop-corn always ready ;-)


----------



## paul2

*Re: My PRW-3000B-5D arrived*



Mike72 said:


> Hi everyon
> 
> So after a little intro, I would like to share few findings for those who are about to jump that ship or had lately some questions on durability of the PRW 3000 compare to the new PRW S 3000. I have purchased the 3000 from Rakuten on the day of its release and it was on my wrist since. The bezel did started to wear out in about 2-3 weeks. You can see on the pictures and with comparison with the new S 3000 which I was wearing about a month. I believe its much better and sturdier material on top of the bezel as well as much more resistant paint on sides. From the look of the new S3000 I first thought its smaller by the way the rings around the display are in order but obviously its just an optical illusion. I think I am getting used to the new look of the 3000 series, but it took a time.


Hey Mike, welcome, great write-up, exactly the comparison I was looking for. I also didn't realize there were subtle design differences between the two bezels until I saw them both side by side. Certainly looks like Casio made improvements to the S model, even considering that you've only had them for a month.


----------



## Chrisek

Also, the S model isn't painted, it is plated. As in Ion Plated. They have done this with various G-Shock Aviators (and recent MTG) an is known to scratch easy. At least on the bracelet. Some people are uncomfortable with it, and some adore the the patina. 

The stainless steel bezel should be pretty tough in and of itself. Especially after seeing that the aluminum is holding up nicely too. 

sent with aloha


----------



## hiker

Chrisek said:


> Also, the S model isn't painted, it is plated. As in Ion Plated. They have done this with various G-Shock Aviators (and recent MTG) an is known to scratch easy. At least on the bracelet. Some people are uncomfortable with it, and some adore the the patina.
> 
> The stainless steel bezel should be pretty tough in and of itself. Especially after seeing that the aluminum is holding up nicely too.
> 
> sent with aloha


in casio watches with ion plated steel strap the color faded over time...but not to worry as little scratch here and there and color fading is no big deal for an outdoor field oriented watch


----------



## stockae92

Finally, mine is here ...


----------



## Smaug

stockae92 said:


> Finally, mine is here ...


Looks smashing in blue. 'wonder if I should've gotten mine in blue instead. Maybe I'll see if I can find a source for the blue strap and wings and switch it up now and then without having to buy a whole new watch...


----------



## ithehappy

I'll have to agree! It looks really nice in Blue. What bothers me is that Casio changes the accent too, I mean just look at those silver accents, they look fantastic. They had to choose everything black for the black one, like I'm Batman 

By the way, it's been 20 days since I've got this and synced the time with atomic clock (manually) and today I thought about checking it, and the watch is running 2 seconds slower than current atomic time. Now I've never seen a watch run slow in my life before, I mean if it were 2 seconds faster then okay, but! ! ! Doesn't matter really, just curious! 

Sent from my Moto X


----------



## hiker

your watch is syncing in india?
also some watches gain seconds and some lose...its no big deal or unique thing.
as for 3000 being all black...most people like all black color in a watch.why?I don't know...after all why people like Cuban cigars so much?any logical explanation?lol.


----------



## ithehappy

Ha ha, lol, right. Still I think black with silver accents would have been great.
No, of course it's not syncing here, that's why I wrote 'manually' 

Sent from my Moto X


----------



## Apollo83

Bidle said:


> Yes it does look clean! Do prefer this tidy look.


A year on from buying my PRW3000-1A I can confirm they don't stay clean and tidy for ever...


----------



## hiker

if you clean it up with a tooth brush than I don't think its in such a bad shape ,I guess...on the strap I think if its not mud than its discoloration due to some severe scratching forces over time.lol.seems you really used it to a limit.but in black and white one cant be sure of extent of damage


----------



## Apollo83

hiker said:


> if you clean it up with a tooth brush than I don't think its in such a bad shape ,I guess...on the strap I think if its not mud than its discoloration due to some severe scratching forces over time.lol.seems you really used it to a limit.but in black and white one cant be sure of extent of damage


Don't worry  - that's mostly mud/dust after some dry weather hiking/clambering. (I had wiped the dial clear)
Straight after this picture it had a quick wash with a brush and it was looking good again.

The only lasting damage so far is some scratching along the aluminium bezel edge (you can just make out some of it around 11 o'clock) - but I kind of like that against the sterile all-black - gives it some character.
What really amazes me is no damage to the crystal (looking around for some wood to touch - quick)

One good thing about Ireland is the weather means you are usually wearing long sleeve base-layer/fleece/waterproof over the watch (I usually don't strap over the clothing for fear of looking like an eejit) - I guess Irish/British outdoor watches should have longer lifespan


----------



## stockae92




----------



## Sean779

stockae92 said:


>


With the black and silver touches it looks great (as does the photo).


----------



## brvheart

That is FREAKING HOT!!



stockae92 said:


>


----------



## hiker

Apollo83 said:


> Don't worry  - that's mostly mud/dust after some dry weather hiking/clambering. (I had wiped the dial clear)
> Straight after this picture it had a quick wash with a brush and it was looking good again.
> 
> The only lasting damage so far is some scratching along the aluminium bezel edge (you can just make out some of it around 11 o'clock) - but I kind of like that against the sterile all-black - gives it some character.
> What really amazes me is no damage to the crystal (looking around for some wood to touch - quick)
> 
> One good thing about Ireland is the weather means you are usually wearing long sleeve base-layer/fleece/waterproof over the watch (I usually don't strap over the clothing for fear of looking like an eejit) - I guess Irish/British outdoor watches should have longer lifespan


cooler temps mean longer life for most electronics.hot humid weather has opposite effect.

main complain regarding 3000 is its bezel,s black finish wears off...other parts of watch remain largely unharmed ....not too bad for a 200$ watch i guess with multiple functions.its not a fashion /luxury watch that you expect it to remain in mint condition forever.i guess....


----------



## brvheart

Hiker - correct me if I'm wrong as I simply don't know without going out and looking - the bezel on the 270-1A is still resin/plastic right? Only thing you really lose is atomic sync?


Sent from my i using Tapatalk


----------



## hiker

brvheart said:


> Hiker - correct me if I'm wrong as I simply don't know without going out and looking - the bezel on the 270-1A is still resin/plastic right? Only thing you really lose is atomic sync?
> 
> Sent from my i using Tapatalk


prg 70 face is hard resin,pretty solid feel actually...prw 3000 face is resin plus aluminium mixed..bezel being aluminium...in higher end prw 3000,s like s series and YT series the bezel is stainless steel .
some people like all resin face because it scratches less .metal scratches more visibly usually


----------



## paul2

I finally pulled the trigger on the PRW-S3000. I ordered from Rakuten last Wednesday, received today. The seller moved very fast and shipped same day. I purchased for about 395 USD and shipping/insurance came out to be an additional $18. They haven't actually charged my credit card yet, so I don't have the exact cost (also not sure how taxes work and if they'll tack anything on for U.S). Amazon has this model for $475, and the price is higher on eBay.


This is my first ABC watch after spending a ton of time researching all the Casios. This is also my first Casio in about 20 years (I had a couple G Shocks back in the day). I started looking for a watch mainly for biking and other activities like swimming. Using the old smartphone wasn't cutting anymore, especially against the elements. I was initially set on buying the much cheaper PRW-3000, but then found out about the S version and had to have it (you guys know the feeling). Compared against the regular model, the S version has sapphire glass, carbon fiber insert, and a more rugged bezel. The design of the bezel is also different from the regular version and appears more refined, which I didn't notice until very recently. The watch feels very solid and has a nice weight to it. The illumination is great and provides great visibility. This thread is great to learn about all the other features, so I won't go into them (nor am I qualified to do so at this time). Sorry, I have a crappy phone, so I won't bother with the pictures (there are some great ones in this thread already though). 


I guess the ultimate question is whether or not the S model is worth it. I think it depends on the person. There is good discussion in this thread as to the extra features and if they are worth the premium. In terms of functionality and longevity, both models probably stack up the same. The features are certainly exactly the same (I believe). From my standpoint, I couldn't be happier. 


Thanks to everyone here for contributing and helping me make my decision.


----------



## drmic

paul2, would you mind telling us which Rakuten seller you chose?


----------



## Smaug

Congratulations!

It's a great watch, I'm sure you'll like it.

I was considering the S3000 too, but decided in the end that the bezel would do a good enough job protecting the crystal. (I had a DW5600E G-Shock as a daily wearer for 10 years, and never got a scratch, due to the raised bezel.)

Still you can wear it with reckless abandon now, and will probably get more if you decide to resell it, especially if it is after they are discontinued.



paul2 said:


> I finally pulled the trigger on the PRW-S3000.


----------



## hiker

paul2 said:


> I finally pulled the trigger on the PRW-S3000. I ordered from Rakuten last Wednesday, received today. The seller moved very fast and shipped same day. I purchased for about 395 USD and shipping/insurance came out to be an additional $18. They haven't actually charged my credit card yet, so I don't have the exact cost (also not sure how taxes work and if they'll tack anything on for U.S). Amazon has this model for $475, and the price is higher on eBay.
> 
> This is my first ABC watch after spending a ton of time researching all the Casios. This is also my first Casio in about 20 years (I had a couple G Shocks back in the day). I started looking for a watch mainly for biking and other activities like swimming. Using the old smartphone wasn't cutting anymore, especially against the elements. I was initially set on buying the much cheaper PRW-3000, but then found out about the S version and had to have it (you guys know the feeling). Compared against the regular model, the S version has sapphire glass, carbon fiber insert, and a more rugged bezel. The design of the bezel is also different from the regular version and appears more refined, which I didn't notice until very recently. The watch feels very solid and has a nice weight to it. The illumination is great and provides great visibility. This thread is great to learn about all the other features, so I won't go into them (nor am I qualified to do so at this time). Sorry, I have a crappy phone, so I won't bother with the pictures (there are some great ones in this thread already though).
> 
> I guess the ultimate question is whether or not the S model is worth it. I think it depends on the person. There is good discussion in this thread as to the extra features and if they are worth the premium. In terms of functionality and longevity, both models probably stack up the same. The features are certainly exactly the same (I believe). From my standpoint, I couldn't be happier.
> 
> Thanks to everyone here for contributing and helping me make my decision.


s 3000 is great watch
but just before pulling the trigger i myself decided to go for some cheaper model...because i usually dont wear a watch long enough and keep changing the watches .but for a "one ABC watch guy" i think you made the right decision.
double price in my view is not justified when my normal prw 3000 is still holding well.though due to rangeman i wore it less but still its in nearly mint condition after 6 months.so i thought why spend double for same module.


----------



## Sean779

Here's the model to get if you're worried about the black bezel getting scratched...


----------



## paul2

Hey, I purchased it from eBloom, link below:

e-Bloom | Rakuten Global Market: CASIO Casio PRO TREK proto Lec solar radio time signal rial material series PRW-S3000-1JF men watch


----------



## Sean779

paul2 said:


> Hey, I purchased it from eBloom, link below:
> 
> e-Bloom | Rakuten Global Market: CASIO Casio PRO TREK proto Lec solar radio time signal rial material series PRW-S3000-1JF men watch


Be careful how its bezel is scratch prone. It might piss you off having a pristine sapphire crystal and unavoidable scratches on the bezel. It's a nice looking watch, no doubt. And if you're more concerned about scratches on the crystal, sapphire is a good night sleep.


----------



## James142

I have a PRW-3000, but the resin strap is not that comfortable to me.

I like the PRW-3000YT (black Ti) bracelet, but I was wondering if it would fit the standard PRW-3000. 

Does anyone know this? Thanks.


----------



## inox

While I haven't done it, I'm all but certain it will fit. AFAIK, all PRW-3000 variants have the same cases except for color, bezel (aluminum or stainless steel), and glass (sapphire or mineral).



James142 said:


> I have a PRW-3000, but the resin strap is not that comfortable to me.
> 
> I like the PRW-3000YT (black Ti) bracelet, but I was wondering if it would fit the standard PRW-3000.
> 
> Does anyone know this? Thanks.


----------



## hiker

James142 said:


> I have a PRW-3000, but the resin strap is not that comfortable to me.
> 
> I like the PRW-3000YT (black Ti) bracelet, but I was wondering if it would fit the standard PRW-3000.
> 
> Does anyone know this? Thanks.


prw 3000 has the most comfortable strap in any watch I have worn in my life.and I have worn plenty!so you cant say its not comfy but it has its other short comings i agree,like being too narrow on bottom and lug size being too small so few alternate straps fit in this watch.


----------



## James142

hiker said:


> prw 3000 has the most comfortable strap in any watch I have worn in my life.and I have worn plenty!so you cant say its not comfy but it has its other short comings i agree,like being too narrow on bottom and lug size being too small so few alternate straps fit in this watch.


You're right. It's not that the resin isn't soft. It's the lug-to-lug narrowness. The strap hugs my wrist in a way that is slightly uncomfortable.


----------



## paul2

Sean779 said:


> Be careful how its bezel is scratch prone. It might piss you off having a pristine sapphire crystal and unavoidable scratches on the bezel. It's a nice looking watch, no doubt. And if you're more concerned about scratches on the crystal, sapphire is a good night sleep.


Thanks. I haven't wore a watch in years and quickly learning that it may be impossible to keep the bezel scratch free. I must have banged the bezel 4 times over the past week (moving stuff around, reaching for stuff in the closet, loading/unloading things, door frames, etc.). The bezel is holding up pretty well, just a tiny nick so far, but it's fine. Over time, I probably will not care at all. It's great watch.

Also, as an update to my earlier post, the final price (including shipping) came out to be $411 from eBloom/Rakuten.


----------



## brvheart

Will the 3000 strap fit the 270 or are the lugs different?


Sent from my i using Tapatalk


----------



## inox

Totally different.



brvheart said:


> Will the 3000 strap fit the 270 or are the lugs different?


----------



## hiker

paul2 said:


> Thanks. I haven't wore a watch in years and quickly learning that it may be impossible to keep the bezel scratch free. I must have banged the bezel 4 times over the past week (moving stuff around, reaching for stuff in the closet, loading/unloading things, door frames, etc.). The bezel is holding up pretty well, just a tiny nick so far, but it's fine. Over time, I probably will not care at all. It's great watch.
> 
> Also, as an update to my earlier post, the final price (including shipping) came out to be $411 from eBloom/Rakuten.


do post pics of your s3000 over time so we can compare how scratch resistant it is compared to normal 3000


----------



## Sean779

To be honest, this is the first time I'm not self-conscious wearing a Casio G Shock/Pathfinder. I don't have a big wrist and I'm not Thor Heyerdahl. So good looking you don't even need the dark screen (although I have one). Brilliant watch, bezel scratches or not.


----------



## James142

Any tips on removing the strap on this watch?

Apparently, I need two precision flat screwdrivers and some kind of holder.

Would a movement holder work? I've never used one and don't want to order one if I don't need it.

Something like this, for example? http://goo.gl/vxJg1Z

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Smaug

I wore my 3000 yesterday after wearing analogs for a couple weeks. I felt like I really had my act together, organization-wise. I missed the stopwatch, timer, and alarms.


----------



## filthyj24

James142 said:


> Any tips on removing the strap on this watch?
> 
> Apparently, I need two precision flat screwdrivers and some kind of holder.
> 
> Would a movement holder work? I've never used one and don't want to order one if I don't need it.
> 
> Something like this, for example? Amazon.com: Paylak TS-CH300 Metal Watch Repair Tool: Watches
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I simply put a straight razor in one screw, held it in place and used a small Phillips screw driver to turn the other side. Worked like a charm. Just be careful with the razor.


----------



## James142

I put the bracelet from the PRW-3000YT-1 on my PRW-3000-1.

Here are some pics:

































Note: The screws / tube hardware provided with the YT bracelet do not exactly fit; they are a bit wider. You have to use the original ones, or the screw heads will stick out.

I really like the mod. I think it looks great, and it's super-comfortable.


----------



## hiker

great job.
can you please tell me that whether the below outlined plastic piece came wth the strap or you got it elsewhere?as it Is not present in prw 3000-1.


----------



## brvheart

Looks AWESOME!! Nice mod great job! I might go grab Mrs. Brv's pink 3000 and wear it 



James142 said:


> I put the bracelet from the PRW-3000YT-1 on my PRW-3000-1.
> 
> Here are some pics:
> 
> Note: The screws / tube hardware provided with the YT bracelet do not exactly fit; they are a bit wider. You have to use the original ones, or the screw heads will stick out.
> 
> I really like the mod. I think it looks great, and it's super-comfortable.


----------



## James142

hiker said:


> great job.
> can you please tell me that whether the below outlined plastic piece came wth the strap or you got it elsewhere?as it Is not present in prw 3000-1.


Thanks!

It came with the bracelet. I ordered it from Tiktox: PRW-3000YT Bracelet - Tiktox



brvheart said:


> Looks AWESOME!! Nice mod great job! I might go grab Mrs. Brv's pink 3000 and wear it


Thanks a lot.

Glad you can sport the pink. I'm not sure I could pull it off. ;-)


----------



## Smaug

I'm still loving the heck out of mine. For the PRW-3500, I hope they implement the Smart Return-to-home feature.

Other than that, I think the only digital watch that will compete for wrist time with this will be the Apple Watch, when it finally lands.


----------



## The_Duffmaster

Thinking about getting this watch, can anyone tell me all the customizations the alarms offer (weekday, specific days of the week, weekends...) and how durable it is. Also pros and con's vs the g-shock rangemen


----------



## filthyj24

Even though I have no intention on buying the apple watch (I think it's ugly and I'm never going back to iPhone and ios) you should post comparison pics and do a little review of the two together. I love how polar opposite they are. Utilitarian work tool vs fancy play gadget.


Smaug said:


> I'm still loving the heck out of mine. For the PRW-3500, I hope they implement the Smart Return-to-home feature.
> 
> Other than that, I think the only digital watch that will compete for wrist time with this will be the Apple Watch, when it finally lands.


----------



## Smaug

filthyj24 said:


> Even though I have no intention on buying the apple watch (I think it's ugly and I'm never going back to iPhone and ios) you should post comparison pics and do a little review of the two together. I love how polar opposite they are. Utilitarian work tool vs fancy play gadget.


Yeah, that might be fun.

I wouldn't discount the Apple Watch as fancy play gadget though; in *my* line of work, it is more of a work tool than the Pro Trek! I work a desk job that requires keeping up with email. The fitness apps would keep me in better cardiovascular shape, which would make me BETTER at work due to my increased energy level.


----------



## hiker

Smaug said:


> I'm still loving the heck out of mine. For the PRW-3500, I hope they implement the Smart Return-to-home feature.
> 
> Other than that, I think the only digital watch that will compete for wrist time with this will be the Apple Watch, when it finally lands.


3000 does have return to home feature with press of mode button for 2 seconds or so


----------



## Mike72

The_Duffmaster said:


> Thinking about getting this watch, can anyone tell me all the customizations the alarms offer (weekday, specific days of the week, weekends...) and how durable it is. Also pros and con's vs the g-shock rangemen


Hi Duffmaster,
as written in the manual - you can set 5 independent daily alarms (each goes off loudly for about 10sec) each day. There is no option for MON-FRI or so. Its either ON or OFF. One of those daily alarms is a SNOOZE alarm (SNZ), the other 4 are the regular time alarms. The SNZ (Snooze alarm) will sound every five minutes up to seven times or until its switch off. There is also SIG (Signal) which is hourly chime which can be set in the range of 00-59min according to the main clock.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## The_Duffmaster

Mike72 said:


> Hi Duffmaster,
> as written in the manual - you can set 5 independent daily alarms (each goes off loudly for about 10sec) each day. There is no option for MON-FRI or so. Its either ON or OFF. One of those daily alarms is a SNOOZE alarm (SNZ), the other 4 are the regular time alarms. The SNZ (Snooze alarm) will sound every five minutes up to seven times or until its switch off. There is also SIG (Signal) which is hourly chime which can be set in the range of 00-59min according to the main clock.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mike


Thanks for the thorough explanation, looks like I'll just have to do without that feature. I think this watch more then makes up for it, do you think you could dive with it?


----------



## Mike72

The_Duffmaster said:


> Thanks for the thorough explanation, looks like I'll just have to do without that feature. I think this watch more then makes up for it, do you think you could dive with it?


I would go with the new S3000 as it seems its more durable and scratch resistant. My S3000 never leaves my wrist and I do plenty of swimming each week. I don't think you'll be having problems diving with it (Water Resistance 10bar).


----------



## The_Duffmaster

Mike72 said:


> I would go with the new S3000 as it seems its more durable and scratch resistant. My S3000 never leaves my wrist and I do plenty of swimming each week. I don't think you'll be having problems diving with it (Water Resistance 10bar).


Maybe then I'll go with the g shock rangeman. That definitely seems durable.


----------



## brvheart

Excellent choice!!!! I have a 270 and a Rangeman - love the ranger!!


The_Duffmaster said:


> Maybe then I'll go with the g shock rangeman. That definitely seems durable.


----------



## Smaug

hiker said:


> 3000 does have return to home feature with press of mode button for 2 seconds or so


Oh, thank you thank you thank you! |>

Too bad I can only 'like' that post once!

I guess I need to break down and read the manual after all. :think:


----------



## hiker

Smaug said:


> Oh, thank you thank you thank you! |>
> 
> Too bad I can only 'like' that post once!
> 
> I guess I need to break down and read the manual after all. :think:


thanks...happy to be of some help.
this return to home screen function by one press of mode button was sorely missed by most pro trek fans in prw 2000/prg 240/260 series!
in dark of night while jogging etc it was bit problemetic to find home screen (for example from timer mode) from where you could go back to compass altimeter or barometer mode!
in rangeman they have even given the additional option to go to sensor mode by press of one button from any other mode!not just from time mode.


----------



## MNS 5007

Well, could not find info about where is possible to buy bezel for 3000? Does anybody here who disassembled the watch, how to change the bezel?


----------



## hiker

in some casio models like prw 2000, bezel cant be removed without damaging watch case.may be in 3000 its same situation .but I have tried to change bezel in 2000 and I did not succeed ,but I have not tried the same on 3000.so I am not sure.


----------



## rayperreault

Hi Guys I'm a great fan of Casio watches and new to this tread. I'm about to buy a PRW-3000 and have noticed that the watches advertised on the Chino watch site have tide and moon phase capability are these updated models. Does the PRW-S3000 IJF have the same functionality.


----------



## Everdying

rayperreault said:


> Hi Guys I'm a great fan of Casio watches and new to this tread. I'm about to buy a PRW-3000 and have noticed that the watches advertised on the Chino watch and Sieya Japan sites have tide and moon phase capability are these updated models. Does the PRW-S3000 IJF have the same functionality.


i think they simply cut and pasted from another model.
they shouldnt have any tide / moon.


----------



## inox

I think the PRW-3000 is more durable than the Rangeman. I've read about more than one instance of broken lugs on a Rangeman from nothing but normal wear. On the other hand, I've seen only one broken PRW-3000, and it was obviously subject to extreme crush forces.

I consider scratch resistance to be different than durability. But if scratch resistance of the display is paramount, the PRW-S3000 or PRW-3000YT models will be superior to the Rangeman because they're sapphire.



The_Duffmaster said:


> Maybe then I'll go with the g shock rangeman. That definitely seems durable.


----------



## Everdying

inox said:


> I think the PRW-3000 is more durable than the Rangeman. I've read about more than one instance of broken lugs on a Rangeman from nothing but normal wear. On the other hand, I've seen only one broken PRW-3000, and it was obviously subject to extreme crush forces.
> 
> I consider scratch resistance to be different than durability. But if scratch resistance of the display is paramount, the PRW-S3000 or PRW-3000YT models will be superior to the Rangeman because they're sapphire.


AFAIK, the broken lugs on a rangeman has only had 2 cases reported in WUS ever since they were released about a yr ago.


----------



## inox

Everdying said:


> AFAIK, the broken lugs on a rangeman has only had 2 cases reported in WUS ever since they were released about a yr ago.


I predict there will be more.

I think the connection/lug setup on the Rangeman is an exceptionally bad design.

See below (not my images, not my red circle):

View attachment 1650876

View attachment 1650878


----------



## hiker

I don't think that rangeman is not tough enough.if there was actually any fault than casio had stopped producing more similar design rangemen. after all its matter of g shock prestige.

among thousands of rangemen sold two or three cases of broken lugs are not important.if more than 10 cases than I would worry....even than I wont worry that much as I don't do push ups etc with g shocks!the number one cause of such damage....a 200 lbs mans body puts an immense torsion force on watch strap! still I guess a gshock must hold itself together.but few ppl make their other watches go through same stress.
I have both rangeman and prw 3000.and for a year now they have given me good service.
by the way 3000 is also great watch....but they must have made its bezel bit more scratch resistant.rest of it is near perfect...


----------



## ithehappy

James142 said:


> I put the bracelet from the PRW-3000YT-1 on my PRW-3000-1.
> 
> Here are some pics:
> 
> View attachment 1633147
> 
> 
> Note: The screws / tube hardware provided with the YT bracelet do not exactly fit; they are a bit wider. You have to use the original ones, or the screw heads will stick out.
> 
> I really like the mod. I think it looks great, and it's super-comfortable.


Did you just put a Titanium bracelet to a PRW-3000 resin version?

This is just brilliant. Would you mind telling how you did that? What type of instruments do I need?


----------



## hiker

first understand that this black titanium strap is about half the price of full resin prw 3000 watch! I salute him for going through it though. a man after my own heart.lol.


second you just need some screw drivers to change the straps..I have changed bracelets on prg 200 wihch has similar lug structure as 3000 albeit bit larger size...but you hae to exert real force first ime to dislodge the scews.bette take help from someone to fix the oppoite screw while you exert force on opposite one.but I did it myself with some tries.


----------



## James142

ithehappy said:


> Did you just put a Titanium bracelet to a PRW-3000 resin version?
> 
> This is just brilliant. Would you mind telling how you did that? What type of instruments do I need?


Thanks!

All you really need are a couple of precision screwdrivers and something (or someone) to hold the watch while you apply force to the screws. As hiker noted, you have to exert some force to get them off the first time. I did it by myself by gently clamping the watch case to a table edge with a C-clamp and using a folded cloth to prevent scratches to the caseback or bezel. It's not too difficult.

One thing: as I noted in my post, the tube / screw hardware that comes with the Ti bracelet is slightly wider than the original hardware for the resin strap. Make sure you use the old hardware, or the screw heads will stick out a little. I'm assuming the PRW-3000YT case is slightly wider than the standard 3000, but I haven't confirmed it. It would be nice if someone with calipers and both models would confirm this for us.


----------



## ithehappy

James142 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> All you really need are a couple of precision screwdrivers and something (or someone) to hold the watch while you apply force to the screws. As hiker noted, you have to exert some force to get them off the first time. I did it by myself by gently clamping the watch case to a table edge with a C-clamp and using a folded cloth to prevent scratches to the caseback or bezel. It's not too difficult.
> 
> One thing: as I noted in my post, the tube / screw hardware that comes with the Ti bracelet is slightly wider than the original hardware for the resin strap. Make sure you use the old hardware, or the screw heads will stick out a little. I'm assuming the PRW-3000YT case is slightly wider than the standard 3000, but I haven't confirmed it. It would be nice if someone with calipers and both models would confirm this for us.


Thanks. I think I can manage that. Not entirely sure, but I will try it nevertheless.

But first things first, is there some other place from where I can get the bracelet? That website (TickTock) doesn't ship to my place!


----------



## stockae92

My blue


----------



## biogon

James142 said:


> All you really need are a couple of precision screwdrivers and something (or someone) to hold the watch while you apply force to the screws. As hiker noted, you have to exert some force to get them off the first time. I did it by myself by gently clamping the watch case to a table edge with a C-clamp and using a folded cloth to prevent scratches to the caseback or bezel. It's not too difficult.


Yep - I used an Erwin Quick-Clamp with an old rag facing the bezel, and two small computer screwdrivers.

It was much easier with it clamped down rather than freehanding it.

I put on the tiniest touch of low-strength blue loctite when I reassembled the screws though -- without the metal bushing, I'm afraid the strap movement might be enough to loosen that assembly.


----------



## hiker

if one is trying to remove the strap himself on 3000 than one must be careful.exerting too much force causes the screw driver in other hand to slip an injure your other hand....as for specialized instruments for this job.who but a watch maker have it.not individuals like us.so we must improvise.


----------



## James142

ithehappy said:


> Thanks. I think I can manage that. Not entirely sure, but I will try it nevertheless.
> 
> But first things first, is there some other place from where I can get the bracelet? That website (TickTock) doesn't ship to my place!


I don't know any other place but Tiktox to get the bracelet.

I tried Pacparts, but they don't have it: Casio PRW3000YT-1JF Parts and Accessories


----------



## inox

This looks awesome. Sapphire, carbon fiber, black ion plated stainless steel bezel... Very nice.

PRW-3014H-1JR - ???? - PRO TREK - CASIO


----------



## biogon

That looks incredible. Now I just wish they had a proper 22mm or 24mm lug width so I could use an aftermarket bracelet or NATO on it. But damn... is it nice.



inox said:


> This looks awesome. Sapphire, carbon fiber, black ion plated stainless steel bezel... Very nice.
> 
> PRW-3014H-1JR - ???? - PRO TREK - CASIO


----------



## hiker

I was looking at same just now.prw 3014










basically same as prw s3000 but with negative display and white back wings rather than dark green


----------



## njb242

Okay, this picture begs the question: Does the standard PRW-3000 offer second markers around the outside of the picture as displayed in the above photo? I can't seem to enable them if they do exist as part of the watch's functionality. Also, this picture clearly marks that feature. Do we think Casio modified the module to include it on the japan version?


----------



## biogon

njb242 said:


> Okay, this picture begs the question: Does the standard PRW-3000 offer second markers around the outside of the picture as displayed in the above photo? I can't seem to enable them if they do exist as part of the watch's functionality. Also, this picture clearly marks that feature. Do we think Casio modified the module to include it on the japan version?


I think this has been discussed here before. (Note that the "seconds tick" says 40s while the timekeeping is 50s.

See:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/prw3000-new-protrek-module-851332-5.html#post7517235
https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/casio-prw-3000-a-885953.html#post7101672


----------



## njb242

biogon said:


> I think this has been discussed here before. (Note that the "seconds tick" says 40s while the timekeeping is 50s.
> 
> See:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/prw3000-new-protrek-module-851332-5.html#post7517235
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/casio-prw-3000-a-885953.html#post7101672


Thanks for the link. Just learned about the trek log function which results in those tic-marks. Never would've known!


----------



## JohnR

stockae92 said:


> My blue


I've had the black one for about 6 months and just got the blue one. Is it just me or does it seem kinda purple? Kind of periwinkle almost. I think it will grow on me, but its definitely not a pure blue. Also the head is slightly more purple than the band.


----------



## JohnR

Is it a problem that my 2 atomically aligned Protreks are 15 seconds off from each other? More interesting than a big deal, but it would be cool if they were exactly the same. On further research it looks like the new Blue one hasn't synced since 6/29 and the black one synced today.


----------



## filthyj24

Manually sync them both and they should be the same.


----------



## athanasios05

Hey everyone.

Got a PRW3000 the dark blue one.
Just a question. Is there really a little gap between the bezel and the screen?

I haven't tried the water resistance. I want to make sure it was really made as such.

I could put tip of a sheet of paper in between the bezel and the lcd.


----------



## JohnR

filthyj24 said:


> Manually sync them both and they should be the same.


Yep, that fixed it.


----------



## JohnR

athanasios05 said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> Got a PRW3000 the dark blue one.
> Just a question. Is there really a little gap between the bezel and the screen?
> 
> I haven't tried the water resistance. I want to make sure it was really made as such.
> 
> I could put tip of a sheet of paper in between the bezel and the lcd.


I can fit a piece of paper in mine as well.

What do you think of the blue? I just got one as well. Seems kinda purple to me unfortunately.


----------



## athanasios05

JohnR said:


> I can fit a piece of paper in mine as well.
> 
> What do you think of the blue? I just got one as well. Seems kinda purple to me unfortunately.


Doesn't look purplish though. More dark/navy blue. The neon green accent is nice doesnt make the watch look bland. The negative display isn't as bad as I had expected from reading the reviews.

Great to hear I am not the only seeing that little gap.


----------



## JohnR

athanasios05 said:


> Doesn't look purplish though. More dark/navy blue. The neon green accent is nice doesnt make the watch look bland. The negative display isn't as bad as I had expected from reading the reviews.
> 
> Great to hear I am not the only seeing that little gap.


Ah, I must be confused over which one you have. I was thinking it was the one in post #337. That's the one I got that I think looks kinda purple


----------



## athanasios05

JohnR said:


> Ah, I must be confused over which one you have. I was thinking it was the one in post #337. That's the one I got that I think looks kinda purple


Got one like this:


----------



## JohnR

athanasios05 said:


> Got one like this:
> 
> View attachment 1657117


That's the one I originally wanted, but was afraid of the negative display.


----------



## Public Alias

I just ordered a PWR-3000-1A! I was previously only really interested in mechanical watches, but the accuracy was too much of a problem for me. ±7 seconds /day would make me happy. I'd tolerate ±20. When my watch started gaining 60 per day I sent it in for servicing twice, and each time it came back performing worse. I realized that if accuracy is going to bother me so much, and if I don't want to keep mailing my watch across the globe, then I'm better off looking for a radio controlled watch that appeals to me in terms of looks, style, and features. I considered the Suunto Core, various models of Casio Pathfinder and G-Shock, and some of the Seiko Spirit digital watches. After reading many reviews and reading through this thread, I decided that the PWR-3000 was the best balance of style, price, durability, and features for me, so I just pulled the trigger. I'm very excited.


----------



## JohnR

Here's a quick shot of my two.


----------



## JohnR

Here's 2 more shots.


----------



## hiker

when will they make prx version of 3000.lets see.full titanium build .will look good


----------



## Public Alias

Those are some good looking shots. They look like they were taken in a studio. I've heard some people complain about the bezel getting scratched up from use. I think it looks kind of cool in that shot though, like a tool that has actually been used in the field.


----------



## JohnR

Thanks. The black one has been banged around some and is showing some wear but I don't mind it. My only complaint is that the blue one is a little more purple than blue. Kind of periwinkle looking. Definitely not a pure blue. :-(

Sent from my Droid Maxx using Tapatalk 4


----------



## stockae92

JohnR said:


> I've had the black one for about 6 months and just got the blue one. Is it just me or does it seem kinda purple? Kind of periwinkle almost. I think it will grow on me, but its definitely not a pure blue. Also the head is slightly more purple than the band.


yeah, maybe its more purple than blue. i love the color. i wanted the pink one too, but i already have too many models with gen 3 sensor ... LOL


----------



## Public Alias

I ordered the watch yesterday and got it today. Free shipping. The ebay seller will be getting positive feedback for sure. I know there are already plenty of photos, but I wanted to make my contribution! Here's the new watch shot with another great Casio product.


----------



## aaamax

Public Alias said:


> I ordered the watch yesterday and got it today. Free shipping. The ebay seller will be getting positive feedback for sure. I know there are already plenty of photos, but I wanted to make my contribution! Here's the new watch shot with another great Casio product.
> 
> View attachment 1660429


Just a damn good looking product.


----------



## JohnR

I did a little video review on mine.  Let me know what you think!


----------



## samael_6978

JohnR said:


> I did a little video review on mine.  Let me know what you think!


Nice review.
H - high
M - medium
L - low charge


----------



## JohnR

samael_6978 said:


> Nice review.
> H - high
> M - medium
> L - low charge


Ah, right. Thanks


----------



## Mozjo33

I have done several searches and can't find a answer, so I apologize if this has been asked and answered. 

Does the cloth strap of a 3000B-1 fit a first generation 3000? I've emailed Casio and can't get an answer out of them. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mozjo33

I have done several searches and can't find a answer, so I apologize if this has been asked and answered. 

Does the cloth strap of a 3000B-1 fit a first generation 3000? I've emailed Casio and can't get an answer out of them. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hiker

Mozjo33 said:


> I have done several searches and can't find a answer, so I apologize if this has been asked and answered.
> 
> Does the cloth strap of a 3000B-1 fit a first generation 3000? I've emailed Casio and can't get an answer out of them.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I am sure the straps will fit.u can see from pictures


----------



## filthyj24

Has anyone managed to put an S3000 strap on the regular 3000?


----------



## Smaug

hiker said:


> I am sure the straps will fit.u can see from pictures


+1


----------



## hiker

interesting November releases for the prw 3000 line up.

PRW-3000G-7JR










PRW-3000G-1JR










both have leather strap plus an extra rubber strap (from what I understand) for wearing outside clothing


----------



## stockae92

love the white one


----------



## JohnR

Jeez... I wish they would stop coming out with these! They already talked me into buying 2 of them. The white looks cool, although I'd wondering if I could pull off wearing an all white watch. I'd fear it might look slightly feminine.

Have you seen them anywhere besides on that tokyogift site? I don't see them on the casio site.


----------



## Smaug

JohnR said:


> The white looks cool, although I'd wondering if I could pull off wearing an all white watch. I'd fear it might look slightly feminine.


Get it for your wife/girlfriend. You can borrow it and see. Meanwhile, she'll love it. My wife like my 3k. She's one of those ultra-practical people who thought she only needed one watch. When she saw my 3k, she was impressed, and had to admit it would be a good reason to have a second watch.

-Jeremy
(Sent from Tapatalk)


----------



## hiker

JohnR said:


> Jeez... I wish they would stop coming out with these! They already talked me into buying 2 of them. The white looks cool, although I'd wondering if I could pull off wearing an all white watch. I'd fear it might look slightly feminine.
> 
> Have you seen them anywhere besides on that tokyogift site? I don't see them on the casio site.


same Dilemma as i have.lol....man the black one is amazing.you know this g series has double strap option...so in hikes you can change leather strap into rubber strap worn on outer clothing .and wearing this on outer clothing gives accurate temperature as well.i have checked some old g models like 260 G.
by the way these are November release as mentioned in one casio site...
and price is lower than prw s3000 model so i am not sure if bezel is steel or aluminium or crystal is sapphire or mineral


----------



## hiker

stockae92 said:


> love the white one


you know one "Secret " benefit of white one? the bezel is not colored and is original metal color so paint wont wear off after accidents ,like it happened in prw 3000 earlier models (thankfully my 3000,s are still scratch free but may be i because i dont wear them all the time, since i got rangeman.


----------



## Public Alias

That white one looks stunning, and reminds me of R2D2 a bit. I'll keep my eye on it, maybe if the cost settles down in a couple months near what I paid for my 3000-1A, I'll have to get it.


----------



## Sean779

hiker said:


> you know one "Secret " benefit of white one? the bezel is not colored and is original metal color so paint wont wear off after accidents ,like it happened in prw 3000 earlier models (thankfully my 3000,s are still scratch free but may be i because i dont wear them all the time, since i got rangeman.


the yellow one's bezel is not colored either, so two choices.


----------



## paul2

I hate to ask yet another question about temperature, but......I couldn't find an answer so here it goes. I wear my S3000 everywhere. There was another thread asking whether people take their watches off in the showers, well I don't. I haven't taken mine off pretty much since I got it back in August. This includes swimming in the pool and later in the sauna, which brings me to my question. I was in the sauna for only about 10 minutes and the internal thermometer on the wall measured above 160 degrees Fahrenheit. My watch didn't go above 118 and hovered around there, going slightly up and down. I understand the watch needs 25 to 30 minutes to properly set, but I am questioning whether the band between the watch and internal thermometer should have been narrower. I can't stay longer than 10 min, for now.


----------



## filthyj24

paul2 said:


> I hate to ask yet another question about temperature, but......I couldn't find an answer so here it goes. I wear my S3000 everywhere. There was another thread asking whether people take their watches off in the showers, well I don't. I haven't taken mine off pretty much since I got it back in August. This includes swimming in the pool and later in the sauna, which brings me to my question. I was in the sauna for only about 10 minutes and the internal thermometer on the wall measured above 160 degrees Fahrenheit. My watch didn't go above 118 and hovered around there, going slightly up and down. I understand the watch needs 25 to 30 minutes to properly set, but I am questioning whether the band between the watch and internal thermometer should have been narrower. I can't stay longer than 10 min, for now.


Was it still on your wrist? If so I would imagine it was reading a mix between the sauna temp and your body temp. For example it's 67 degrees (f) in my apartment but my watch reads 79, somewhere between room temp and body temp (98).


----------



## hiker

140 degree f (60 degrees c) is the upper limit of your watch,s thermometer.it cant show temp above that.

also read above reply.its true..watch tells reading which is a mix between the outside temp and your body temp.

also i have observed that if there is wind outside and you dont wear the watch very tight and air passes up and down the watch than watch tells pretty close to actual temperature....
yesterday our temp was 18 degree centigrade.and after just 15 minutes of walk my casio showed 20 degree temp.so watch gives you pretty good idea of temperature if you do some mental calculations after some experience


----------



## paul2

filthyj24 said:


> Was it still on your wrist? If so I would imagine it was reading a mix between the sauna temp and your body temp. For example it's 67 degrees (f) in my apartment but my watch reads 79, somewhere between room temp and body temp (98).


The watch was off. The sauna thermometer was also closer to the ceiling, where I would presume is much hotter. I will try to put the watch higher and stay in there longer. I hope to achieve the max 140.

Thanks guys


----------



## samael_6978

filthyj24 said:


> Was it still on your wrist? If so I would imagine it was reading a mix between the sauna temp and your body temp. For example it's 67 degrees (f) in my apartment but my watch reads 79, somewhere between room temp and body temp (98).


I calibrated the temperature with the watch on my wrist. Now it reads the correct temperature.
Of course there is an assumption that my body temperature is constant.
Anyway, I do have more use with the temperature readings than before.


----------



## geostudent

Dear All, hi. I'm not so long on this topic, so pls sorry if something is wrong from my side. A few days ago I met with an accident, and damage my new watch (attached).You are kindly requested to advise how can I change the body and the belt of my watch?
Is it possible to buy the body and the belt for my watch? Tell me who knows sites. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Everdying

i'm guessing the price for all the parts u need will come up to at least 60-70% of a brand new model.
so it would be better off just buying a new one.
you can see the prices of parts here and do some adding up urself - Consumer Electronic Parts and Accessories at PacParts, Inc.


----------



## Brasso

Amazon is selling the prw-3000-1cr for $300 !!! That's full msrp. Is there a world wide shortage? The other models are all selling under $200. 

What gives?


----------



## ViciousV

Brasso said:


> Amazon is selling the prw-3000-1cr for $300 !!! That's full msrp. Is there a world wide shortage? The other models are all selling under $200.
> 
> What gives?


I saw the same thing. One day I'm going thru my wish list and it was $199. I bought it right then. The next day it was back to $300. SMH?


----------



## hiker

ViciousV said:


> I saw the same thing. One day I'm going thru my wish list and it was $199. I bought it right then. The next day it was back to $300. SMH?


casio is pushing protrek prices up world wide.not a clever idea in era of cheap smart phones which have abc functions now.


----------



## biogon

hiker said:


> casio is pushing protrek prices up world wide.not a clever idea in era of cheap smart phones which have abc functions now.


I agree, with the iPhone 6, I have a compass built in, and can get a local altimeter/barometer app.

While I love the PRW-3000, at $300 it's the same price as a subsidized phone!


----------



## Brasso

I found a PRW-3000B-5JF on an Australian camera store website for $237 usd, including shipping, and snatched it up.


----------



## JakeK

Altitude readings after a few calibrations are very accurate, even after flying. Barometer readings and the graph helped me predict an on-coming migraine about an hour before I felt it myself and enough time to get home and get some medicine. Overall, very impressed with the watch and even more so that I was able to take advantage of Amazon's recent 20% off sale.


----------



## Brasso

Does anyone know if the rubber straps are longer than the cordura straps? I just got my 300b-5 in and it's on the last eyelet. A bit more length would be nice.

Thanks,


----------



## EngProf

If the resin straps are longer than the corder ones, I may offer to swap with you. I have a prw-3000-1CR incoming and if it's too big for my lady-wrists, we might be able to assist each other.


----------



## biogon

EngProf said:


> If the resin straps are longer than the corder ones, I may offer to swap with you. I have a prw-3000-1CR incoming and if it's too big for my lady-wrists, we might be able to assist each other.


I have a 5.8"-6" wrist and the resin one barely fit on the smallest or second-to-smallest hole.

I also had to remove the plastic "wings" to make it conform better, otherwise there was a 1cm gap on both sides.

I replaced with a DIY polymer bracelet, which fit far better.


----------



## Brasso

I think I'd prefer to keep the oem strap, but I might buy yours? Pm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keithy

Brasso said:


> I found a PRW-3000B-5JF on an Australian camera store website for $237 usd, including shipping, and snatched it up.


Brasso - Which Australian Camera store did you get it from? The prices I can find down under are in the AUD$500-600 range!

After being happy with my PRG270 with the same V3 sensor 
Three months travelling with the Protrek PRG270 (Pic heavy) I am looking at getting a PRW3000 as well. I missed the special on Amazon last week for USD $189.99 for the black positive face model but would prefer the nylon strap modell.


----------



## SaoDavi

keithy said:


> Brasso - Which Australian Camera store did you get it from? The prices I can find down under are in the AUD$500-600 range!
> 
> After being happy with my PRG270 with the same V3 sensor
> Three months travelling with the Protrek PRG270 (Pic heavy) I am looking at getting a PRW3000 as well. I missed the special on Amazon last week for USD $189.99 for the black positive face model but would prefer the nylon strap modell.


I got the Amazon deal after the fact. It was a day or two later. I asked them if they'd give me that price and they said they would. ~$185USD for the black/grey model with the positive display.

Can't complain.


----------



## Brasso

The place I ordered from cancelled my order. I ended up buying a PRW-3000B-5JF on Amazon for $321.


----------



## EngProf

Remarkably good prices on Amazon today.


----------



## SaoDavi

EngProf said:


> Remarkably good prices on Amazon today.


No kidding. US$170. I thought I was getting a deal at $183.

The pricing seems to fluctuate radically and on random models.


----------



## paul2

hiker said:


> interesting November releases for the prw 3000 line up.
> 
> PRW-3000G-7JR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRW-3000G-1JR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both have leather strap plus an extra rubber strap (from what I understand) for wearing outside clothing


I just noticed Casio's international site was updated with these. The white one looks really good, but not sure how I feel about the leather band. Looks like they are also incorporating the new bezel design from the S3000.

PRW-3000G-7 - Watches - CASIO

(http://www.casio-intl.com/asia-mea/en/wat/watch_detail/PRW-3000G-7/)


----------



## aaamax

paul2 said:


> I just noticed Casio's international site was updated with these. The white one looks really good, but not sure how I feel about the leather band. Looks like they are also incorporating the new bezel design from the S3000.
> 
> PRW-3000G-7 - Watches - CASIO
> 
> (PRW-3000G-7 - Watches - CASIO)


Awfully nice. IF I needed another one the leather job would be it. I must say that I truly respect this outfit. They keep pushing the envelope and never seem to settle. Cheers.


----------



## LYNX

Casio Men's PRW-3000-1ACR "Protrek" Sport Watch - US$169.99 @ Amazon


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chairman_mao

EngProf said:


> Remarkably good prices on Amazon today.


Great price! I got mine in the post 6 days earlier than quoted by i-parcel. Love it and had to get it onto a nato strap


----------



## SaoDavi

chairman_mao said:


> Great price! I got mine in the post 6 days earlier than quoted by i-parcel. Love it and had to get it onto a nato strap
> 
> View attachment 2424009


How did you get the NATO through the narrow lugs?

Also, can you post a couple of wrist shots? I was thinking about doing something similar but I couldn't figure out how.


----------



## Brasso

Is that a factory made strap, or did you sew that slimmer piece onto the strap to fit the lugs? Either way, I may have to look into doing that also. The factory straps are just too short for my wrist. I have to put it on the second hole just so the end will be secure, but it's a bit too snug for my liking. It's not like I'm fat either, I just have large wrists. They really need to make larger strap options.


----------



## Smaug

SaoDavi said:


> How did you get the NATO through the narrow lugs?
> 
> Also, can you post a couple of wrist shots? I was thinking about doing something similar but I couldn't figure out how.


+1 to that ^.

I was thinking of buying a generic two-piece nylon strap and cutting, then melting the edges to keep them from unraveling. to fit it up here.

Also, if any PRW3000 owners have a resin strap they would sell me for a reasonable price (less than Casio charges) please let me know by PM.


----------



## Smaug

speaking of the Casio International site update, did you guys see the "Retina Burner" color option?


----------



## EngProf

I have the resin strap model. It's OK, but I'd happily swap someone for the nylon and leather one. I do like the NATO adaptation.


----------



## Everdying

hiker said:


> interesting November releases for the prw 3000 line up.
> 
> PRW-3000G-7JR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRW-3000G-1JR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both have leather strap plus an extra rubber strap (from what I understand) for wearing outside clothing


i checked these out in store today.
comes with nato adapters already attached for easy interchange with either strap.
one is of cos that nato / rubber strap with typical buckle thats already on the watch.
the other feels about similar, but it is longer and fastened via velcros.

pricewise it is in between the fabric and titanium version.
the extras all go to that extra velcro strap, which i have no use for at all...perhaps someone who wears the watch over thick clothing would find it useful...just not me.

found a pic of the packaging on ebay.


----------



## Veggie

I think I am going to pick up a PWR3000 sometime this week. Probably the black negative edition. I seen all the complaints about the bezel finish coming off and think I will get it cerakoted.

What is the difference between the 1A and the 1CR? Casio said nothing but the prices are different on amazon.


----------



## filthyj24

Veggie said:


> I think I am going to pick up a PWR3000 sometime this week. Probably the black negative edition. I seen all the complaints about the bezel finish coming off and think I will get it cerakoted.
> 
> What is the difference between the 1A and the 1CR? Casio said nothing but the prices are different on amazon.


I believe the only difference is where the watch is made. I recently posted a picture of mine (beat to hell after daily wear for over a year) in another thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/help...rotrek-prw-3000-a-1385634-3.html#post11446466


----------



## Veggie

filthyj24 said:


> I believe the only difference is where the watch is made. I recently posted a picture of mine (beat to hell after daily wear for over a year) in another thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/help...rotrek-prw-3000-a-1385634-3.html#post11446466


Yea I am pretty sure with my job it will look the same before long. A little cerakote will fix that. Anyone see the watch for better than $199 shipped?


----------



## Millbarge

anyone know where to buy nato adapters?

i bought some for G-shock with same lug width, but it doesn't fit right.


----------



## elementarypenguin

SaoDavi said:


> How did you get the NATO through the narrow lugs?
> 
> Also, can you post a couple of wrist shots? I was thinking about doing something similar but I couldn't figure out how.





Brasso said:


> Is that a factory made strap, or did you sew that slimmer piece onto the strap to fit the lugs? Either way, I may have to look into doing that also. The factory straps are just too short for my wrist. I have to put it on the second hole just so the end will be secure, but it's a bit too snug for my liking. It's not like I'm fat either, I just have large wrists. They really need to make larger strap options.





Smaug said:


> +1 to that ^.
> 
> I was thinking of buying a generic two-piece nylon strap and cutting, then melting the edges to keep them from unraveling. to fit it up here.
> 
> Also, if any PRW3000 owners have a resin strap they would sell me for a reasonable price (less than Casio charges) please let me know by PM.





EngProf said:


> I have the resin strap model. It's OK, but I'd happily swap someone for the nylon and leather one. I do like the NATO adaptation.





Millbarge said:


> anyone know where to buy nato adapters?
> 
> i bought some for G-shock with same lug width, but it doesn't fit right.


Hello ;-) 
Allow me to answer those questions.

I think chairman_mao custom N.A.T.O strap is based on AW-591MS strap








Alright then, here's my story. 
I bought this watch several weeks ago and then as usual, kinda bored with just one strap.
So I managed myself to get those 22mm nylon strap and cut them in half. 








Shaped (melt) the edges so it could fit to the lugs (16mm)








The result :








































Well, as you can see, Im not good at using sewing machine. Gonna open those seams later and go to the tailor to sew it again. 
Or maybe anyone here know any good glue to patch nylon material?

Cheers ;-)
-eP-


----------



## filthyj24

Would you be interested in selling me your original strap? Pm me if so.


----------



## Slim Boy Fat

So after a few weeks of searching for my first decent Casio I've decided the PRW-3000 is the one to go for. Think I'll eventually get a PRW-6000 and G-Shock Gulfmaster but this looks like a quality watch to start with. Should have it by the weekend.


----------



## Smaug

Congrats and welcome to the forum, Slim Boy Fat. (terrible username though...)

It's a good watch, and ana-digis have a different personality, but are less practical than a pure digital, in my opinion. Even when you go get one, the PRW-3000 won't be retired, I bet.


----------



## Veggie

I got mine in the mail today but been having trouble with the auto light. At first it would not work at all. No matter how dark or what angle I held my wrist. Now it comes on only when I put the watch in front of my face. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Everdying

Veggie said:


> I got mine in the mail today but been having trouble with the auto light. At first it would not work at all. No matter how dark or what angle I held my wrist. Now it comes on only when I put the watch in front of my face. What am I doing wrong?


its more of how fast u flick ur wrist from rest to the angle needed.


----------



## Veggie

Does it need to be fast or slow?


----------



## keithy

Veggie said:


> I got mine in the mail today but been having trouble with the auto light. At first it would not work at all. No matter how dark or what angle I held my wrist. Now it comes on only when I put the watch in front of my face. What am I doing wrong?



Make sure your watch is fully charged.
Make sure you have Auto EL function on.
Tilt the watch at least 40 degrees.

If it still doesn't come on, it could be a faulty/stuck tilt sensor.

You might be able to test the tilt sensor by using the instructions I posted here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/casio-protrek-prg270-prw3000-test-modes-1429586.html


----------



## Veggie

As the night went on it seemed to become more reliable.


----------



## elementarypenguin

filthyj24 said:


> Would you be interested in selling me your original strap? Pm me if so.


Sorry mate. I still want to keep the original. 
What happened to your original straps anyway?

-eP-


----------



## Everdying

can someone with the PRW3000 titanium please measure the width at the clasp?
i recall trying it once, and the clasp felt like it was 18mm?


----------



## filthyj24

elementarypenguin said:


> Sorry mate. I still want to keep the original.
> What happened to your original straps anyway?
> 
> -eP-


No worries. Nothing happened to my original, I'm just curious how good the grey band would look on my 1A.


----------



## filthyj24

Birthday wrist shot. I love how the band appears kind of grey in this picture, so much so I ordered a grey band.


----------



## Rocat

Since you wear your watch on the inside of your wrist, are those bezel scratches or just light reflecting off the bezel?



filthyj24 said:


> View attachment 2632146
> Birthday wrist shot. I love how the band appears kind of grey in this picture, so much so I ordered a grey band.


----------



## filthyj24

Rocat said:


> Since you wear your watch on the inside of your wrist, are those bezel scratches or just light reflecting off the bezel?


Those are scratches. Initially they really bothered me, but I've learned that they are inevitable and now I actually kind of like the worn in beat up look.


----------



## stevecg

Hi (first post), I recently emailed Casio UK to ask about the availability of the PRW-3000 and received a reply saying that it has been discountinued. I haven't been able to confirm this anywhere - but does anyone know if this is the case and if so, what will the replacement be?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## hiker

stevecg said:


> Hi (first post), I recently emailed Casio UK to ask about the availability of the PRW-3000 and received a reply saying that it has been discountinued. I haven't been able to confirm this anywhere - but does anyone know if this is the case and if so, what will the replacement be?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Steve


i a not sure if 3000 has been discontinued...but the new model casio prw 3500 may be its replacement ....this will be coming in march I think


----------



## aaamax

hiker said:


> i a not sure if 3000 has been discontinued...but the new model casio prw 3500 may be its replacement ....this will be coming in march I think


WaWaWAWAAWAAWWA WHAT!!!!


----------



## filthyj24

Does the new white one remind anyone else of R2-D2? I kind of want one.


----------



## hiker

aaamax said:


> WaWaWAWAAWAAWWA WHAT!!!!


thissssssssssssssssssssss...


----------



## stevecg

hiker said:


> thissssssssssssssssssssss...


Thanks for that. I'm not too fussed on that tbh if it is replacing the 3000. I'm also looking at the Suunto Core Alu black and awaiting the release of the Fenix 3 before deciding now. Too much choice! I primarily want an ABC for everyday wear for the hell of it. But as I do a lot of running the Fenix 3 may be the best solution, I currently use a Garmin forerunner.


----------



## stockae92

Looks like the 3500 grows (back) to a more bulky case, but seems like it comes with conventional lugs so that you can put different straps on it.


----------



## hiker

stockae92 said:


> Looks like the 3500 grows (back) to a more bulky case, but seems like it comes with conventional lugs so that you can put different straps on it.


true.i don't read Japanese but I think 3500 is same module as 3000 but with 200 meter water resistance ,and more bulky sporty case,more conventional strap /lug structure perhaps like prw 2000/2500/5100 .its bezel is stainless steel also.which scratches less than aluminium according to some members here....


----------



## filthyj24

In my opinion the 3500 looks like a step BACKWARDS from the 3000, almost like a middle ground between the prg-270 and the prw-3000. I find the large directions on the bezel extremely off putting.


----------



## samael_6978

hiker said:


> true.i don't read Japanese but I think 3500 is same module as 3000 but with 200 meter water resistance ,and more bulky sporty case,more conventional strap /lug structure perhaps like prw 2000/2500/5100 .its bezel is stainless steel also.which scratches less than aluminium according to some members here....


3414 in upper left corner indicates module number. it's the same as in 3000.


----------



## Sean779

filthyj24 said:


> In my opinion the 3500 looks like a step BACKWARDS from the 3000, almost like a middle ground between the prg-270 and the prw-3000. I find the large directions on the bezel extremely off putting.


yep, glad I've got my 3000.


----------



## Slim Boy Fat

So my PRW-3000 turned up a couple of days ago. It's the first digital watch I have had since I was a kid and have to say I'm very impressed with it. It's a great size, looks really good and love the functionality of it.

Wrist shot.



I like it so much that I've got the Casio bug. Already got my eye on a PRW-6000, a Gulfmaster and I can see a collection of squares in my future!


----------



## filthyj24

For anyone out there who's like me and hates how narrow the stock strap is I can confirm that the PRW-6000 strap fits perfectly on our beloved 3000. The difference is subtle but noticeable, it gives the watch a more masculine, tough look. I'll post pics later this evening or tomorrow.

As promised:


----------



## Millbarge

filthyj24 said:


> For anyone out there who's like me and hates how narrow the stock strap is I can confirm that the PRW-6000 strap fits perfectly on our beloved 3000. The difference is subtle but noticeable, it gives the watch a more masculine, tough look. I'll post pics later this evening or tomorrow.
> 
> As promised:
> View attachment 2749985
> View attachment 2750041
> View attachment 2750033


nice!

i definitely like the looks of this better.

thanks for letting us know.


----------



## filthyj24

Is there a faster way to turn off the snooze alarm than manually going to alarm settings and disabling it?


----------



## alexs12

filthyj24 said:


> Is there a faster way to turn off the snooze alarm than manually going to alarm settings and disabling it?


In home-time mode, try going into the settings (top left button), then come out of the settings again immediately without changing anything (just press the top left button a couple of times until nothing blinks on the screen). That should stop the snooze for that day, but not for the next one, etc. I am not sure if that will work as I don't have the exact watch, but I think that is the fastest way to do it on most modern CASIO digital watches.


----------



## filthyj24

alexs12 said:


> In home-time mode, try going into the settings (top left button), then come out of the settings again immediately without changing anything (just press the top left button a couple of times until nothing blinks on the screen). That should stop the snooze for that day, but not for the next one, etc. I am not sure if that will work as I don't have the exact watch, but I think that is the fastest way to do it on most modern CASIO digital watches.


Thanks, I'm going to test here in a few.
Edit: It didn't work, maybe I wasn't holding my mouth right.


----------



## Smaug

filthyj24 said:


> Thanks, I'm going to test here in a few.
> Edit: It didn't work, maybe I wasn't holding my mouth right.


Hehe, they want it to be something we can't do in our sleep.


----------



## filthyj24

I just pulled the trigger on this for my girlfriend. She has a Michael Kors analog cutesy watch but lately has been getting into digitals thanks to yours truly.


----------



## filthyj24




----------



## Smaug

Nice! Is she using the alarms? Timer? When I saw the pic of that pink 3000, my first thought was: "FAIL Casio! Making it in pink is not enough to make women want this kind of thing."

I'm glad to be wrong, in this case. Maybe I'll get one for my wife and see what happens...


----------



## filthyj24

Smaug said:


> Nice! Is she using the alarms? Timer? When I saw the pic of that pink 3000, my first thought was: "FAIL Casio! Making it in pink is not enough to make women want this kind of thing."
> 
> I'm glad to be wrong, in this case. Maybe I'll get one for my wife and see what happens...


She loves it, I keep catching her just staring at it (I did the same with mine the first few months). She has an alarm set for work. Her favorite ABC function is the thermometer. We calibrated both of ours while wearing them to room temp, so far they're both pretty accurate, +/- 5 or so degrees and always within a degree or two of each other.


----------



## SSingh1975

Man...the white one looks killer. Does it have stainless steel bezel now? Just not sure if a almost 40's guy can pull off a white watch (??). Perfect size too....must resist..........................



hiker said:


> interesting November releases for the prw 3000 line up.
> 
> PRW-3000G-7JR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRW-3000G-1JR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both have leather strap plus an extra rubber strap (from what I understand) for wearing outside clothing


----------



## tdunn

Got this last week, it has to be the most feature packed watch ive ever owned ( looks good to! ). Anyone else find the strap length too long? I felt having the end stick up so much detracted from the look of the watch (6.5 in wrists) so i trimmed the end off. It looks much better (to my eyes) when i wear it now even though i hate doing such things.

£150 brand new off ebay - bargain


----------



## hiker

by the way steel bezel also gets scratched over time.even if at a bit slower pace


----------



## oz2124

My prw3000 with prw6000 strap..
much better 





Cheers,

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnR

oz2124 said:


> My prw3000 with prw6000 strap..
> much better
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


What's the difference in the straps? They look the same to me.


----------



## filthyj24

Look at my post a page or two back comparing the two.


JohnR said:


> What's the difference in the straps? They look the same to me.


----------



## tdunn

As you can see from my picture above my 3000 looks grey! I would like to add a titanium bracelet to it but they only come in black or uncoated. My question is does grey mean black or black mean grey? My watch is described as both on the web depending on which site you look on so which is it as i do not want to order the bracelet only for it to be a different colour.

thanking you in advance for your help.


----------



## filthyj24

The positive display comes with a gray band while the negative it truly black. I'm pretty sure the mansulu band is a true black. There are plenty of pictures in this thread. I can't remember who but one user put his positive on a black metal band and it looked quite nice.

Edit: James142 on page 30.


----------



## filthyj24

The white one has definitely caught my eye...


----------



## Everdying

filthyj24 said:


> The white one has definitely caught my eye...
> View attachment 3260922


that yellow one is sexy.
negative LCD with easy to read digits.


----------



## filthyj24

Everdying said:


> that yellow one is sexy.
> negative LCD with easy to read digits.


 I'm pretty sure it's just the lighting and camera angle. I can't imagine it's a different display than the white one in the picture or the one currently on my wrist. Some angles really make the display pop while others (mainly shadows) make the display seem dim and dull. Just one of the trade offs of an awesome looking negative display.


----------



## Everdying

filthyj24 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's just the lighting and camera angle. I can't imagine it's a different display than the white one in the picture or the one currently on my wrist. Some angles really make the display pop while others (mainly shadows) make the display seem dim and dull. Just one of the trade offs of an awesome looking negative display.


perhaps.
though the white one is like a negative gold, which is usually the hardest to read.

anyway, on another note.
the titanium on my 3000t scratches so damn easily.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

filthyj24 said:


> The white one has definitely caught my eye...
> View attachment 3260922


Those are actually the new PRG-300, the non-atomic version of PRW-3000. Pointed out by another member and confirmed by translating the Japanese website. See the thread in G-shock forum: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/ideas-what-casio-has-2nd-quarter-2015-a-1639762-4.html#post13758282

My guess is that they're going to use these to push away the PRG-270 model.


----------



## aurabattler

Is it aluminum or steel or resin bezel? I quite like the compact design of 3000 but the aluminum bezel holds me back.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

aurabattler said:


> Is it aluminum or steel or resin bezel? I quite like the compact design of 3000 but the aluminum bezel holds me back.


That I am not sure. From those pics, it could be resin bezels for all I know... how else could they paint it white? Rarely see metal bezels in white color. The watches are also lacking the shine of a metal bezel with light shining directly to them.


----------



## hiker

yes.thats important question.is it metal bezel or resin.
also in my eyes prw 3000 and prg 300 r same.....most of word doesnot get atomic signal anyway.

anyway as i wrote earlier the prw 3000 must be popular,thats why even after launching prw 3500 they are still releasing it.even if without atomic time


----------



## hiker

also this may mean that atleast until june we may not be getting any new protrek (with newer module I mean).same old ones with different clothes for now.

b prg300 seems interesting.its price is half of price recommended for prw 3500 on japanese site!so it means that prg 300 price after a while may fall to level of prg 270 (which is close to 100 dollars in amazon etc)...this is good ,because prw 3000 with its compact body appeals to those people also who are not into g shocks and so use smaller sized watches.
clever move by casio.but prg 300 may effect the sales of higher end protreks i guess.may be thats why they made prg 300 in exotic colors so that serious black and white guys they still go for higher end models.i am no marketing analysist but these are some of my theories as a layman.


i am liking prg 300 in blue color though...i wanted a beater jogging watch .prg 300 fits the bill.as this module is same as prw 3000 so we know that it has a loud alarm ,loud timer,more compact size .all these characteristics are a big plus if you run .may be this will motivate me to resume jogging again.lol.

by the way prg 300 theoretically must have 9 month battery reserve after full charge (like prg 270)


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

hiker said:


> prg300 seems interesting.its price is half of price recommended for prw 3500 on japanese site!so it means that prg 300 price after a while may fall to level of prg 270 (which is close to 100 dollars in amazon etc)...this is good


The problem is: since the PRW3000's an existing product and prices for some variations are already fallen to as low as $170, there will be a period of time both are the same price or with the PRG-300 even higher price. So why would anyone choose a lesser product when it's the same or higher price than the one with more function?

Also the MSRP for PRG-270's set at $180, whereas PRG-300's set at $214 (direct conversion from the Yen amount), so will actually take longer for the price to come down. Unless the PRW-3000's are sold out, their price will be fallen even further, same for the PRG-270, the PRG-300 is a catch up game in pricing.


----------



## Mattatwus

hiker said:


> yes.thats important question.is it metal bezel or resin.
> also in my eyes prw 3000 and prg 300 r same.....most of word doesnot get atomic signal anyway.
> 
> anyway as i wrote earlier the prw 3000 must be popular,thats why even after launching prw 3500 they are still releasing it.even if without atomic time


Prw 3000 does have the atomic time sync function. Not sure what do you mean.

Edit: ah I think I know what you are saying. You mean Casio is still releasing prg 300 as it is the prw 3000 without atomic time function?


----------



## aurabattler

Casio fits the gap nicely though there is no innovation involved. The 3000 was more powerful and compact while the 270 was less featured but more bulky. For those who want less features with lower price but don't want to sacrifice the compact size, they had no option. The prg300 fit this gap perfectly. Also this size is more fashionable and unisex. It's easier to develop the ladies market with this size than the size of 270. I can't image a lady wearing a 270, but 300? Definitely great. A very wise move.


----------



## hiker

Mattatwus said:


> Prw 3000 does have the atomic time sync function. Not sure what do you mean.
> 
> Edit: ah I think I know what you are saying. You mean Casio is still releasing prg 300 as it is the prw 3000 without atomic time function?


yes.i have prw 3000 myself....i meant that taking out atomic time does not make prg 300 any different from 3000.most of world does not even get atomic signal..so in my eyes prg 300 is same as prw 3000.
(you can now find atomic signal watches as low s 20 dollars on amazon.by the way.


----------



## Rocat

I wonder if it will end up price wise just like the PRG250 and some of the older models. Meaning those models now are more expensive than the atomic counterparts. I hope the bezel on the PRG-300 is better looking than the one on the PRG-550. That one does not look good at all in pictures. 

I had thought of buying the PRW-3000 and replacing the aluminum bezel with a SS version. However that idea was quickly dead since the SS bezel is $66 on PacParts.

Should I assume the PRG-300 is coming Stateside since the PRW-3500 is already headed this way?


----------



## hiker

prices depend on supply and demand.on amazon for quiet a while atomic riseman was cheaper than non atomic one!

for example a lot of prw 2500 remained unsold.so they sold them cheaper than 250 which were earlier sold more.this is how it works.

but in newer models atomic models cost a lot more.

atomic time is an advantage but not necessity in my view.in populated areas where u receive the signal you can easily set your watch once per month with your computer.and if you are on extended trip abroad (most probably out of reach of atomic signal) than the extra cost does not benefit you.
also most protreks remain within plus minus 10 seconds per month (and i have tested many) .so atomic time keeping is not a necessity in my eyes and dont merit the huge difference in cost.
by the way gps enabled time setting protreks are on the cards soon .if rumours are true!lets see.this year or the next?


i was thinking of getting the prw 3500.but after seeing newer gulfmen and prg 300,i think i may wait a bit .

anyway prw 3500 is very well made no doubt.strong and tough .and i guess its sapphire/carbon fiber version will last more than a decade in harshest of environment.but its cost!if its cost is 30 /40 percent above the normal models than ok.otherwise nope.better off with something else.
prw 3500T version is available for around 450$ i heard.its already released in some parts of globe i think .its costly


----------



## hiker

sorry wrong thread post


----------



## Smaug

I like having atomic on my 3k, because it serves as the time reference for my home. 

I also find that my Casios are not all that accurate when I'm not wearing them. Atomic sync solves that issue too. 

When/if the 300 sells for close to $100, it's going to win some G-Shock guys who want something less bulky.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Smaug said:


> When/if the 300 sells for close to $100, it's going to win some G-Shock guys who want something less bulky.


That day will most certainly come in the near future, but not before the PRW3000 dropped to $150 and the PRG270 dropped to $75. ;-)


----------



## MercifulFate

watch_geek2014 said:


> That day will most certainly come in the near future, but not before the PRW3000 dropped to $150 and the PRG270 dropped to $75. ;-)


How long do you think it will take the PRW3000 to drop to 150?


----------



## Rocat

All god points on the new Pro Treks coming both PRW and PRG. On the PRG-270 I expected a resin bezel. It fit the character of the watch Not sure if a resin bezel will look good to me on the PRW-3000 case.


----------



## Rocat

A long time. The PRW-2500 is still at $175+ on the bay.



MercifulFate said:


> How long do you think it will take the PRW3000 to drop to 150?


----------



## filthyj24

MercifulFate said:


> How long do you think it will take the PRW3000 to drop to 150?


I've seen them as low as $169 on Amazon.


----------



## Smaug

Rocat said:


> A long time. The PRW-2500 is still at $175+ on the bay.


I don't think that's necessarily representative of what the PRW-3000 will fetch. I had a 2500 for a while. It appeals to a totally different audience than the 3k, IMO.

2500 = Big. 3k = not.
2500 = cluttered display, with lots of info visible at once. 3k Displays lots, but not at once.
2500 = tide & moon. 3k = sunrise-sunset
2500 = large compass bezel. 3k = minimal bezel to minimize size

I think the 2500 appeals more to the tactical guys who like a techy-looking watch and don't mind the bulk; while the 3k applies to those of us who like lots of features, but don't need to flaunt it.

There has been nothing made by Casio since the 2500 that even remotely resembles it, nor a further development on the same scheme. It is a cult classic, with the people who like it.

I bought the PRW2500 and a PAW2000 at the same time; kept the 2k because I liked the simplicity and execution better. Sold it and upgraded to a 3k, and haven't looked back. I wonder what the 4k will be like?


----------



## aZhu

I'm trying to get a size estimate of the PRW-3000 watch. Can anyone with around a 6.25" to 6.50" wrist post a shot of it on your wrist? Top and side views would be nice. Thanks!


----------



## Everdying

aZhu said:


> I'm trying to get a size estimate of the PRW-3000 watch. Can anyone with around a 6.25" to 6.50" wrist post a shot of it on your wrist? Top and side views would be nice. Thanks!


6.5".


----------



## aZhu

Everdying said:


> 6.5".
> 
> View attachment 3592810
> View attachment 3592818


Thanks! Do you find it a bit large on your wrist? Does it bump into things easily? Also, how is the weight on it?


----------



## Everdying

aZhu said:


> Thanks! Do you find it a bit large on your wrist? Does it bump into things easily? Also, how is the weight on it?


it is titanium, so its obviously light...and needless to say with a rubber strap its lighter.
its also obviously still not a small watch, but its definitely the smallest of the protreks.
bumping into things, that all depends how clumsy u are.
if ur worried, wait for the new PRG350 to appear...at least that has a resin bezel.


----------



## JohnR

I have a 6.5" wrist as well and I think its a great size. Big enough to have great presence on your wrist, but not so big as to be or appear too large like my Suunto Core might.


----------



## biogon

I no longer have mine, so I can't post pics, but I have a 5.9" wrist and it works surprisingly well. Far better than any other Casio ABC, that's for sure.


----------



## aZhu

Based on all of the positive feedback of this thread, I went and picked up this watch today. I've always wanted a Pathfinder/PRO-Trek watch but they've always been way too big for my 6.5" wrists. The PRW-3000-2 fits well on my small wrists and I have no complaints! Going camping next week so it'll be a good way to 'break-in' the watch


----------



## hanthuan93

hello everyone, so i just got a prw-3000 yesterday, try to figure out some of the features .. I want to ask about the magnetic declination correction of the compass. I don't have a map of my place but I got some info on the Magnetic Declination

so someone can tell me how should I calibrate my compass , because I have no knowledge about geography , many thanks !


----------



## aZhu

hanthuan93 said:


> hello everyone, so i just got a prw-3000 yesterday, try to figure out some of the features .. I want to ask about the magnetic declination correction of the compass. I don't have a map of my place but I got some info on the Magnetic Declination
> 
> so someone can tell me how should I calibrate my compass , because I have no knowledge about geography , many thanks !


You would need to go into the Compass mode and hold the adjust button. When it is on the CAL screen, push the Mode button to get to DEC. Once there, you can use the A and C buttons to adjust your declination to 4 degrees and make sure on top it says W for West. Keep in mind this declination will change over time and location. If you travel to somewhere else, make sure to check the declination there as well.


----------



## JohnR

aZhu said:


> Based on all of the positive feedback of this thread, I went and picked up this watch today. I've always wanted a Pathfinder/PRO-Trek watch but they've always been way too big for my 6.5" wrists. The PRW-3000-2 fits well on my small wrists and I have no complaints! Going camping next week so it'll be a good way to 'break-in' the watch


I love that one! I'm just not sure I could talk myself into a 3rd of the same watch in just a different color.


----------



## aZhu

I just stumbled upon this today and thought it was really cool. Has anyone else done this mod to their PRW3000? If so, please show pics!

Changing Casio watch to positive display | YKM's corner on the web


----------



## skist

Hi Friends,

Happy to tell that I received my first ABC watch - CASIO PRO TREK PRW 3000 -1 CR - from Dubai....
Nice functions....


----------



## Rocat

Nice watch. Enjoy it Maybe it can help predict when the Sandstorms will be arriving.


----------



## aZhu

I finally decided to convert my PRW-3000 from negative to positive display. You can find my tutorial with pics here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/how-casio-prw-3000-negative-positive-display-1942001.html


----------



## hiker

nice job...the problem with sensor watches is that when you open them there is risk of damaging the sensor cable etc .parts are pretty fragile ..need great concentration


----------



## Iliyan

Just got my PRW-3000. What a great watch. It's my first ABC and really first digital since I was a kid. It feels like I have a mini computer on my wrist. Loving it. And the strap is better than expected. The watch is a great size, the screen is awesome too...


----------



## Faint999

Hi,

I'm new here and have a bit of a problem with my new prw-s30001fj I acquired when i was on a trip to Japan last week.

The watch is my first ABC watch and first digital watch I own. 

The watch is everything I wished for the price, but I have just one problem with it. I live in Finland, so the reception for the radio adjustment of time isn't so good (not that i would need the ability), but the main problem is that the watch has been resetting itself overnight. When i adjusted the time and light settings (I have set the auto update of time OFF from R/C Receive mode and added automatic light on and changed the time of light from 1 sec to 3) the next morning all those have reset and the date says Friday 1.1.2010. Even the auto light ON has changed to OFF and light-time from 3 to 1 sec.

Anyone have ideas how I could get the time stay as i set it to be? This morning when it had again resetted overnight I even set the power save mode OFF if that would have any effect, but we will see. As I mentioned, I wouldn't have problem to not have any automatic time update. Just that it would stay the way I set it to be.

Thank you sincerely
- Faint


----------



## Everdying

Faint999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new here and have a bit of a problem with my new prw-s30001fj I acquired when i was on a trip to Japan last week.
> 
> The watch is my first ABC watch and first digital watch I own.
> 
> The watch is everything I wished for the price, but I have just one problem with it. I live in Finland, so the reception for the radio adjustment of time isn't so good (not that i would need the ability), but the main problem is that the watch has been resetting itself overnight. When i adjusted the time and light settings (I have set the auto update of time OFF from R/C Receive mode and added automatic light on and changed the time of light from 1 sec to 3) the next morning all those have reset and the date says Friday 1.1.2010. Even the auto light ON has changed to OFF and light-time from 3 to 1 sec.
> 
> Anyone have ideas how I could get the time stay as i set it to be? This morning when it had again resetted overnight I even set the power save mode OFF if that would have any effect, but we will see. As I mentioned, I wouldn't have problem to not have any automatic time update. Just that it would stay the way I set it to be.
> 
> Thank you sincerely
> - Faint


sounds like it could be a problem with the module or battery?


----------



## TylerCreviston

Faint999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new here and have a bit of a problem with my new prw-s30001fj I acquired when i was on a trip to Japan last week.
> 
> The watch is my first ABC watch and first digital watch I own.
> 
> The watch is everything I wished for the price, but I have just one problem with it. I live in Finland, so the reception for the radio adjustment of time isn't so good (not that i would need the ability), but the main problem is that the watch has been resetting itself overnight. When i adjusted the time and light settings (I have set the auto update of time OFF from R/C Receive mode and added automatic light on and changed the time of light from 1 sec to 3) the next morning all those have reset and the date says Friday 1.1.2010. Even the auto light ON has changed to OFF and light-time from 3 to 1 sec.
> 
> Anyone have ideas how I could get the time stay as i set it to be? This morning when it had again resetted overnight I even set the power save mode OFF if that would have any effect, but we will see. As I mentioned, I wouldn't have problem to not have any automatic time update. Just that it would stay the way I set it to be.
> 
> Thank you sincerely
> - Faint


Sounds like a battery issue to me. What level does the battery level indicator say? Look for a L, M, or H on the bottom of the display. If it indicates L, you might be running out of batteries when it gets dark. Leave it under a bright light for a couple days and try again.

If it fails to charge and maintain a charge, you probably have a bad battery.


----------



## goyoneuff

Folks,

1. I have an "ancient" PAW1300-1V. Does anyone here has one that can show how does it compare to the PRW-3000 in terms of size and thickness?
2. Also, what is the review on the new straps on the PRW-3000's?
3. Finally, what is the difference between the ending numbers after the last zero, for example: PRW-3000-*1CR*, PRW-3000-*1ACR*, etc...

Thank you very much,

G.



Smaug said:


> I don't think that's necessarily representative of what the PRW-3000 will fetch. I had a 2500 for a while. It appeals to a totally different audience than the 3k, IMO.
> 
> 2500 = Big. 3k = not.
> 2500 = cluttered display, with lots of info visible at once. 3k Displays lots, but not at once.
> 2500 = tide & moon. 3k = sunrise-sunset
> 2500 = large compass bezel. 3k = minimal bezel to minimize size
> 
> I think the 2500 appeals more to the tactical guys who like a techy-looking watch and don't mind the bulk; while the 3k applies to those of us who like lots of features, but don't need to flaunt it.
> 
> There has been nothing made by Casio since the 2500 that even remotely resembles it, nor a further development on the same scheme. It is a cult classic, with the people who like it.
> 
> I bought the PRW2500 and a PAW2000 at the same time; kept the 2k because I liked the simplicity and execution better. Sold it and upgraded to a 3k, and haven't looked back. I wonder what the 4k will be like?


----------



## Rocat

I can not help with the first two, but the third one I can.

The letters after the last number (the number denotes color of the watch) refers to the world market that watch is to be sold in. **this graph stolen from a post by Mike K. 



Mike K said:


> View attachment 4204570





goyoneuff said:


> Folks,
> 
> 1. I have an "ancient" PAW1300-1V. Does anyone here has one that can show how does it compare to the PRW-3000 in terms of size and thickness?
> 2. Also, what is the review on the new straps on the PRW-3000's?
> 3. Finally, what is the difference between the ending numbers after the last zero, for example: PRW-3000-*1CR*, PRW-3000-*1ACR*, etc...
> 
> Thank you very much,
> 
> G.


----------



## Faint999

TylerCreviston said:


> Sounds like a battery issue to me. What level does the battery level indicator say? Look for a L, M, or H on the bottom of the display. If it indicates L, you might be running out of batteries when it gets dark. Leave it under a bright light for a couple days and try again.
> 
> If it fails to charge and maintain a charge, you probably have a bad battery.


Umm, Hello again,

I contacted the Casio Europe support, and they instructed me to make some changes to my watch setups (change town to UTC, Daylight saving off and Auto radio receive off). The two last setup changes I already had made, but I thought the first might change something.

The watch indeed worked fine for about two weeks, until yesterday I time travelled again back to year 2010.

Now I contacted my country's own Casio service partner, if they could help.

As an answer to your questions: the watchs battery indicator has been "H" every time I've looked. I've come to believe battery might be a bit loose or something, which causes the watch to reset(?). Anyhow, I'm sending it in if they think it will help, since it has international warranty and all.

All other watch functions work flawlessly too, except the reset affects them also, of course.

I really hope I can get this thing to work, since I have really grown to like it. Excellent screen quality, very visible digits, liking the auto-light since I occasionally need to carry stuff using both hands in the dark, and I'm using the timer to boil eggs (and boy do I eat them often). Hopefully I don't have to send it in for too long.

Have mercy on my grammar, my english might be a bit rusty.

- Faint

Edit:

Oh, and one very big plus I forgot to mention I like with this watch. All the regular titanium strap watches I've worn before have strangled my arm in my sleep (have a bad habit sleeping with watch on), but this one doesn't do it! Thank you slightly elastic carbon fibre band for not killing my hand in my sleep.

I also bought a cheap nato-strap with the watch when I was in japan (hence all bad comments about PRW-3000 straps being more uncomfortable than the nato-strap), but ended up preferring the regular one. At least I have a spare when/if this wores out.


----------



## samael_6978

I fixed the main issue with this watch--an awful strap.
I found the replacement at Walmart for $8.


----------



## mrhizzo

Anyone can help me? 
What pressure I need to use to calibrate the barometer? Relative or absolute? Thank you.


----------



## alexs12

Absolute. Just a semi-educated guess, though. Relative is at sea level.


----------



## TylerCreviston

You can pick either one; just know which one you've picked, and be sure to re-calibrate the altitude after you do this operation.

I live at sea level and watch the barometer a lot, so sometimes it makes more sense in my head to recalibrate the barometer to 30 inches when I'm at altitude and the weather is stable. That way I don't look at the barometer and see 25.35 and go into a storm panic.


----------



## stockae92

Here are a few outdoors photos of my purple PRW3000


----------



## samael_6978

stockae92 said:


> Here are a few outdoors photos of my purple PRW3000
> 
> ...


Wow. Excellent pictures and PRW looks at home


----------



## Apollo83

mrhizzo said:


> Anyone can help me?
> What pressure I need to use to calibrate the barometer? Relative or absolute? Thank you.


Absolute.
You'll need to reset each time before you head out on a 'trek'.

Some instructions on setting barometer (and compass and more) here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/buying-casio-prw-3000-japan-892470-2.html#post6585812


----------



## Everdying

stockae92 said:


> Here are a few outdoors photos of my purple PRW3000


thats purple? looks blue to me


----------



## Rocat

Beautiful shot


stockae92 said:


> Here are a few outdoors photos of my purple PRW3000


----------



## paul2

Hi, I wanted to post a quick update on the PRW-S3000. I purchased it because it's been a long while since I wore a watch and I needed one for biking and swimming (my first watch was also a Casio and I always liked the brand). I had the S3000 for almost 10 months and it pretty much hasn't come off my hand ever since receiving it. I think there was some initial caution/concern/hesitation about making sure the watch wasn't put through any unnecessary wear and tear but those worries quickly dissipated as time went on. Why? One reason is even though this was a $400 watch, it's really time consuming to have to worry about it; the other reason is that at some point you realize you paid $400 for it and begin developing certain expectations expectation that this watch should be able to withstand whatever you throw at it (even though it's not a g-shock). I am happy to report that the watch has performed great. Thus far, this watch has been put through its paces, with frequent exposure to regular water, salt water, chlorine water, as well as lots of sand and dirt, plus vibrations from various activities and lots of inadvertent bumps and hits. One of my initial concerns, and the reason I bought the S model in the the first place, was the durability of the bezel, and thankfully it held up very well (include a pic below, one of the few times the watch came off. This was after drilling a wall, as you can tell, this watch really doesn't come off). The watch has a great feel to it and looks great. No issues to report. Unfortunately, I didn't really get a chance to use the ABC features to their fullest potential yet, but hopefully will soon.
Thanks.


----------



## Desert

A hip looking watch man. Congrads!


----------



## hiker

good to hear about prw s3000 durability....this model is relatively hard to find now.and the new prw 3100 model offers a steel bezel just like this model.though minus the carbon fiber strap and sapphire...but price is expected to be almost half as well


----------



## Brasso

I haven't posted in a while, so here's mine. I've been wearing it for about a year now.


----------



## Everdying

damn this PRW3000 alu bezel is damn fragile.
i accidentally dropped it from only around 1.5ft and there are a few dings in it.


----------



## alexs12

Hence, the PRW-3100  CASIO pays some attention after all. I just wish they had thought of all that before...


----------



## hiker

that's one reason I am thinking of buying prg 300.like g shocks it has resin bezel and wont scratch.as for prw 3000 I have two of them.will sell one may be if I get 300.
I don't mind scratches on watches i will keep,but those that i may give or sell later I would prefer less damage


----------



## TylerCreviston

Climbed Mt. Adams yesterday. Actual elevation 12280 feet. Calibrated to exact GPS elevation at 9100 feet. Off by 60' at the summit; not too shabby after gaining 3000'+ over 5 hours.


----------



## Brasso

Very Cool.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

TylerCreviston said:


> Climbed Mt. Adams yesterday. Actual elevation 12280 feet. Calibrated to exact GPS elevation at 9100 feet. Off by 60' at the summit; not too shabby after gaining 3000'+ over 5 hours.


Very cool, literally! ;-) You need gloves man at that altitude.


----------



## Rocat

That is a very nice picture. Wearing that watch with pride, battle scars and all. Congrats on the climb. I could use some snow today, yesterday was 105 with heat index in my hometown yesterday.



TylerCreviston said:


> Climbed Mt. Adams yesterday. Actual elevation 12280 feet. Calibrated to exact GPS elevation at 9100 feet. Off by 60' at the summit; not too shabby after gaining 3000'+ over 5 hours.


----------



## filthyj24

Does anyone know the buckle width for the prw-6000 strap? Eyeballing it with measuring tape it appears to be just shy of 20mm but I'm curious if anyone knows for certain. I have the 6k strap on my 3k and love it but I miss the black buckle. I've tried spray paint, model paint and permanent markers but noting will stick thanks to it being stainless steel. It seems my only option is order a third party buckle and I want to make sure I get the right width.


----------



## hiker

TylerCreviston said:


> Climbed Mt. Adams yesterday. Actual elevation 12280 feet. Calibrated to exact GPS elevation at 9100 feet. Off by 60' at the summit; not too shabby after gaining 3000'+ over 5 hours.


at this altitude air is so fresh and sweet!
anyway the 60 feet off is also may be due to barometeric fluctuation at the top.the higher you go the pressure changes are even more sudden.

nice watch for climb also.its compact so it does not get hit around too much.the bigger the watch more hits it gets usually.

by the way sri lanka also has a peak named mount adam.it is around 7 k feet though


----------



## Faint999

Faint999 said:


> Umm, Hello again,
> 
> I contacted the Casio Europe support, and they instructed me to make some changes to my watch setups (change town to UTC, Daylight saving off and Auto radio receive off). The two last setup changes I already had made, but I thought the first might change something.
> 
> The watch indeed worked fine for about two weeks, until yesterday I time travelled again back to year 2010.
> 
> Now I contacted my country's own Casio service partner, if they could help.
> 
> As an answer to your questions: the watchs battery indicator has been "H" every time I've looked. I've come to believe battery might be a bit loose or something, which causes the watch to reset(?). Anyhow, I'm sending it in if they think it will help, since it has international warranty and all.
> 
> All other watch functions work flawlessly too, except the reset affects them also, of course.
> 
> I really hope I can get this thing to work, since I have really grown to like it. Excellent screen quality, very visible digits, liking the auto-light since I occasionally need to carry stuff using both hands in the dark, and I'm using the timer to boil eggs (and boy do I eat them often). Hopefully I don't have to send it in for too long.
> 
> Have mercy on my grammar, my english might be a bit rusty.
> 
> - Faint
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Oh, and one very big plus I forgot to mention I like with this watch. All the regular titanium strap watches I've worn before have strangled my arm in my sleep (have a bad habit sleeping with watch on), but this one doesn't do it! Thank you slightly elastic carbon fibre band for not killing my hand in my sleep.
> 
> I also bought a cheap nato-strap with the watch when I was in japan (hence all bad comments about PRW-3000 straps being more uncomfortable than the nato-strap), but ended up preferring the regular one. At least I have a spare when/if this wores out.


Hi,

I ended up sending the watch in, and they sent it back after doing a factory setup and replacing an adjustment spring(?).

It took about two months (repairs and travel) and I had to pay for sending it in (about 5 euros), but at least now I can finally hope the watch is okay. Time will tell.

I hope someone else can find answers from my problem and conclusion. I am now very happy with the watch and glad I bought it.

Also, I heard you like pics. Sorry for the quality.









- Faint


----------



## rlx200

This new purple prw-3100 looks kinda sexy to me.

























The negative STN display seems a bit strange though. Seems like it has a greenish color (vs gold in the prw 3000) and becomes rainbow-like under intense light, as seen in the 2nd and 3rd pics (where as in the prw 3000, the color stays solid and uniform gold).


----------



## hiker

which is the middle one?all black?did not see it in catalogue.

anyway this purple one Is beautiful,specially for those who like purple


----------



## rlx200

Not all black, it's got some blue accents. Was part of Basel 2015. The model is PRW 3100Y-1, similar to the PRW 3500Y-1 (blue black).

It looks like casio has updated the protrek site with the new models.
PRO TREK - Watches - CASIO


----------



## paulforum

paul2 said:


> Hi, I wanted to post a quick update on the PRW-S3000. I purchased it because it's been a long while since I wore a watch and I needed one for biking and swimming (my first watch was also a Casio and I always liked the brand). I had the S3000 for almost 10 months and it pretty much hasn't come off my hand ever since receiving it. I think there was some initial caution/concern/hesitation about making sure the watch wasn't put through any unnecessary wear and tear but those worries quickly dissipated as time went on. Why? One reason is even though this was a $400 watch, it's really time consuming to have to worry about it; the other reason is that at some point you realize you paid $400 for it and begin developing certain expectations expectation that this watch should be able to withstand whatever you throw at it (even though it's not a g-shock). I am happy to report that the watch has performed great. Thus far, this watch has been put through its paces, with frequent exposure to regular water, salt water, chlorine water, as well as lots of sand and dirt, plus vibrations from various activities and lots of inadvertent bumps and hits. One of my initial concerns, and the reason I bought the S model in the the first place, was the durability of the bezel, and thankfully it held up very well (include a pic below, one of the few times the watch came off. This was after drilling a wall, as you can tell, this watch really doesn't come off). The watch has a great feel to it and looks great. No issues to report. Unfortunately, I didn't really get a chance to use the ABC features to their fullest potential yet, but hopefully will soon.
> Thanks.


Better pic


----------



## hiker

rlx200 said:


> This new purple prw-3100 looks kinda sexy to me.
> 
> View attachment 4905922
> 
> 
> View attachment 4905978
> so
> 
> View attachment 4905986
> 
> 
> The negative STN display seems a bit strange though. Seems like it has a greenish color (vs gold in the prw 3000) and becomes rainbow-like under intense light, as seen in the 2nd and 3rd pics (where as in the prw 3000, the color stays solid and uniform gold).


i did some search,so it seems that STN lcd is supposed to make display better to read. can you read this in less lighted area better than earlier casios?


----------



## rlx200

Yes apparently STN allows the viewing angle to be greater, tho never felt that was really an issue.

There are some videos here:


----------



## hiker

camera videos cant show what eyes show in real life.lets see how the users of STN display feel...I wish casio makes better negative displays.positive displays were already ok in casio protreks even before.


----------



## White95

Received my PRW-3000-1a last week. Loving it. Some low quality iPhone 6+ pics.


----------



## Tsarli

Had mine for a couple of days now and I'm just loving it.



Would like to see others post their aftermarket straps.

Although severely limited, I'm guessing a variation of the so called "fast wrap" style velcro straps would fit?


----------



## White95

I put my shape way strap adapter and Nato on but the watch sat too high and wouldn't lay flat on my wrist. I think it would work fine without the extra strap portion on the Nato . Or just use a strap that doesn't have the extra strap stitched on, like a Zulu .


----------



## Tsarli

White95 said:


> I put my shape way strap adapter and Zulu on but the watch sat too high and wouldn't lay flat on my wrist. I think it would work fine without the extra strap portion on the Zulu. Or just use a strap that doesn't have the extra strap stitched on. There still will be a gap where the wings come through the Casio strap though.


Thanks for the inputs! Coincidentally I have some Shapeway adapters arriving today but I suspected that they might sit a little high on the wrist. Thanks for confirming that fact. I guess the adapter will go to my G-5600 after all. Was kinda hoping it would work on the PRW-3000. An all black 5-ring zulu would look great on it.

Wish we had other options other than the velcro-based fast wrap straps.


----------



## filthyj24

Tsarli said:


> Thanks for the inputs! Coincidentally I have some Shapeway adapters arriving today but I suspected that they might sit a little high on the wrist. Thanks for confirming that fact. I guess the adapter will go to my G-5600 after all. Was kinda hoping it would work on the PRW-3000. An all black 5-ring zulu would look great on it.
> 
> Wish we had other options other than the velcro-based fast wrap straps.


I use a PRW-6000 strap on mine and I couldn't be happier. I even bent the original black buckle to accommodate the wider strap. It looks significantly more masculine than the dainty stock strap.


----------



## White95

I prefer the added security of knowing if a springbar breaks the watch will stay on my wrist. The 6000 strap is wider and looks a little better but the fish at the bottom of the ocean won't care when it breaks off. Lol. Also sweat doesn't dry easily under the plastic strap.


----------



## marinemaster

Anyone bought the 3100 yet ?


----------



## lomoon

I bought a watch and the PS indicator appears. I looked to the side and the light indicator does not exist. Is a rare version?


----------



## filthyj24

lomoon said:


> I bought a watch and the PS indicator appears. I looked to the side and the light indicator does not exist. Is a rare version?


PS = power save.


----------



## lomoon

Sorry, PS Indicator dont appear...


----------



## Everdying

lomoon said:


> I bought a watch and the PS indicator appears. I looked to the side and the light indicator does not exist. Is a rare version?


'light indicator' as in LT?
tried reading the manual?


----------



## lomoon

Everdying said:


> 'light indicator' as in LT?
> tried reading the manual?


Sorry, I mean the PS indicator.


----------



## White95




----------



## lomoon

White95 said:


> View attachment 5280354


I read the manual but does not appear once done. As you see in the photo the LCD does not have the PS indicator.

Very strange


----------



## lomoon

I went to the store and I've changed. When you turn the watch to display all options of the LCD, the SP indicator does not appear. In the new appears.

See the video:


----------



## Stan2338

Hi All,
I realised that this is prw 3000 forum and i hv enjoyed the 55 pages of post . 
I hv however just got a prw 6000 and relised that the altimeter shows -15 minus on the beach! Can anyone here help shed some light whats going on an if possible step by step how to adjust or calibrate . Tq and sorry to ask on this forum .


----------



## TylerCreviston

lomoon said:


> Sorry, I mean the PS indicator.
> 
> View attachment 5279450


Try checking to see if shows up in the LCD test mode:

1) Press and hold Adjust and Mode at the same time.

2) With Adjust and Mode pressed, press the Alti key.

This should turn on all the auxiliary markers.

When done,

3) Press Adjust to exit.


----------



## drssyoon

Here are some pictures with cloth strap I ordered through Rakuten. It came from Japan and the cost was around $30 including shipping. Very very comfortable. I tried using a NATO strap, but it did not look very nice.


----------



## BuckChartowski

That strap looks great, and the price is very reasonable. Good choice!


----------



## stockae92

Great looking strap, and price is reasonable


----------



## ice_man

drssyoon said:


> Here are some pictures with cloth strap I ordered through Rakuten. It came from Japan and the cost was around $30 including shipping. Very very comfortable. I tried using a NATO strap, but it did not look very nice.
> 
> View attachment 5545666
> View attachment 5545674
> View attachment 5545690


What model is that prw-3000? isn't there one model that comes with this exact strap? Can you share the link where you bought the strap from? thanks!


----------



## ice_man

Hey guys, is there a Manaslu version of the PRW-3000? All I could find that has the same feature of the PRW-3000 in Manaslu version is the PRX-2000LC-1JF.

I don't think this has the same module 3414 as the PRW-3000 though...


----------



## Mattatwus

It's PRW-3000G, but the strap of 3000G has leather at the sides so not exactly the same. The watch model in the pic is 3000 not 3000G


ice_man said:


> What model is that prw-3000? isn't there one model that comes with this exact strap? Can you share the link where you bought the strap from? thanks!


Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Everdying

ice_man said:


> Hey guys, is there a Manaslu version of the PRW-3000? All I could find that has the same feature of the PRW-3000 in Manaslu version is the PRX-2000LC-1JF.
> 
> I don't think this has the same module 3414 as the PRW-3000 though...


not at the moment, my guess is we probably wont ever see one.



Mattatwus said:


> It's PRW-3000G, but the strap of 3000G has leather at the sides so not exactly the same. The watch model in the pic is 3000 not 3000G
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


that strap is from a 3000B-1.


----------



## drssyoon

Some more pictures.


----------



## drssyoon

Here is the link to the watch band. It was in English, but can't find that link. Really fast shipping - less than a week from Japan.

¡Ú³ÚÅ·»Ô¾ì¡Û¥«¥·¥ª [CASIO] ¥×¥í¥È¥ì¥Ã¥¯ PRW-3000BÍÑ¥Ê¥¤¥í¥ó¥Ð¥ó¥É¡Ê¥Ù¥ë¥È¡Ë ¡§¶â¸÷Æ²³ÚÅ·»Ô¾ì»ÙÅ¹


----------



## drssyoon

Oops. That looks funny, but if you click it will take you to the page.



drssyoon said:


> Here is the link to the watch band. It was in English, but can't find that link. Really fast shipping - less than a week from Japan.
> 
> ¡Ú³ÚÅ·»Ô¾ì¡Û¥«¥·¥ª [CASIO] ¥×¥í¥È¥ì¥Ã¥¯ PRW-3000BÍÑ¥Ê¥¤¥í¥ó¥Ð¥ó¥É¡Ê¥Ù¥ë¥È¡Ë ¡§¶â¸÷Æ²³ÚÅ·»Ô¾ì»ÙÅ¹


----------



## bradahj

Hello All, 

I'm really thinking of getting the positive version of this watch. Had a few questions. 

1. is the cloth-band version a lot more money? 

2. I'm hearing varying opinions on the alarm. Is there a video some where that shows how loud the alarm is to a competing brand like Timex? 

3. Does the glass scratch easily? I've heard that some put protective film on the glass for protection. 

4. Lastly, is there a positive display version of the PRW3100 and, if so, is it worth upgrading to that one? 

Thank you for any insights and/or anecdotes.


----------



## Ren0W

So I was thinking about getting a PRW-3000 into my collection.
Want a black strap/case with a positive display.

So at first I thought I would need the 1ER, but after Googling some more I found a 1CR and a 1JF too!

Are there any more? And, what are the differences between them.


----------



## filthyj24

Ren0W said:


> So I was thinking about getting a PRW-3000 into my collection.
> Want a black strap/case with a positive display.
> 
> So at first I thought I would need the 1ER, but after Googling some more I found a 1CR and a 1JF too!
> 
> Are there any more? And, what are the differences between them.


No difference, those are just the regional codes. Also the positive display model has a grey band rather than black. The new 3100 with a positive display has a black band.


----------



## dune2000

Just got my PRW3100.

Here are some pics


----------



## dune2000

marinemaster said:


> Anyone bought the 3100 yet ?


Just got the new PRW3100. I'm very pleased with it!


----------



## fastfras

drssyoon said:


> Here is the link to the watch band. It was in English, but can't find that link. Really fast shipping - less than a week from Japan.
> 
> ¡Ú³ÚÅ·»Ô¾ì¡Û¥«¥·¥ª [CASIO] ¥×¥í¥È¥ì¥Ã¥¯ PRW-3000BÍÑ¥Ê¥¤¥í¥ó¥Ð¥ó¥É¡Ê¥Ù¥ë¥È¡Ë ¡§¶â¸÷Æ²³ÚÅ·»Ô¾ì»ÙÅ¹


How do you know what colour you're ordering?


----------



## fastfras

double post...


----------



## stockae92

More PRW3000


----------



## MartinGomez

Ok so I've had my prw3000 for two years now. I started wearing it on regular basis again and wanted to catch up with it. Battery is in high power saving mode off. All of the features are working.... Except r/c. I usually don't stay for too long where I get signal however a few weeks ago a I was in London and tried to make it receive and nothing. Have tried pretty much any button combination and cannot get my watch to sync. Today she devoting more time to it I realize I cannot switch to manual or automatic. (When in rc screen and press adjustment button nothing happens, except my finger hurts after a while)
The adjust button works in all other screens so malfunction of that button is ruled out. 
Any suggestions ?


----------



## Bruin

My 3000 works fine but I just did the "show all digits" procedure above and I get this....



Is it normal for some to not show on the test?

Actually, it doesn't matter that some sectors are missing on the test, they are working in normal use but it would be interesting to see a 3000 in test mode with everything working as it should.


----------



## MercifulFate

Wow, so I can get the Prw -3000-1a (all black and negative) for about 100 with coupons at kohls, and I just learned that the prg 300 has a resin besel, so the paint wont chip easily like it does on the Prw 3000. The prg 300 is only 92 on amazon, BUT ITS POSITIVE, with BLUE accents! Why must these little things cause complications!


----------



## Everdying

Bruin said:


> My 3000 works fine but I just did the "show all digits" procedure above and I get this....
> 
> 
> 
> Is it normal for some to not show on the test?
> 
> Actually, it doesn't matter that some sectors are missing on the test, they are working in normal use but it would be interesting to see a 3000 in test mode with everything working as it should.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/casio-protrek-prg270-prw3000-test-modes-1429586.html


----------



## dobber72

PRW3000T-7, just purchased it today and I quite like it. My previous PRG240T-7 was a lovely looking and really well made watch but just too bulky for my small wrists 6.75 inch. This one is a much better size and I like the combination of materials, they have done a nice job on this one.


----------



## Bruin

Thank you for the link to the Test screen. Very helpful.


----------



## hiker

dobber72 said:


> PRW3000T-7, just purchased it today and I quite like it. My previous PRG240T-7 was a lovely looking and really well made watch but just too bulky for my small wrists 6.75 inch. This one is a much better size and I like the combination of materials, they have done a nice job on this one.
> 
> View attachment 6260818


I have both prg 240T and this prw 3000T.
prg 240 T takes what you throw at it with a smile.i have been wearing it for years but it has no scar or real scratch.though got some "scratchs"while wearing it.lol
remember that 3000 wont be as tough standing to the elements as 240T..but I also like 3000,s compact size like you ,though.and when you wear it no one even knows its ABC.kind of cool.


----------



## Fullers1845

Subscribing to this thread since the PRW-3000 is my favorite Protrek, but I don't own one... yet.


----------



## goyoneuff

Strong in this one, the dark force is. ! 

I have also subscribed to this thread a few months back. Own a PAW-1300, so that would make me a PRW-3000 vintage owner ?  



Fullers1845 said:


> Subscribing to this thread since the PRW-3000 is my favorite Protrek, but I don't own one... yet.


----------



## MercifulFate

After eyeing this watch for months... definitely over 6 months, I'm finally an owner. (the negative all black version)
It fits my six inch wrist very nicely, I doubt any other ABC watch would look this good on my wrist. It's so lightweight that it suprised me.
One complaint I have is that I would NOT trust the alarm to wake me up. It's so much more quiet than my Casio F-91W, and it shuts itself off after 10 seconds, unlike my F-91W which seems to go on forever, but after checking right now goes on for 20 seconds, double the time, and is much louder.
Also, the stopwatch only counts to 1/10 of a second (ex: 30.6 seconds) vs my F-91W's 1/100 seconds (ex: 30.68 seconds).
One thing I noticed (which is good for me) is that the solar panels appear to be GREEN instead of the purple I've seen in pictures.
I'm also babying it carefully just because it's brand new and I want to enjoy the bezel while it lasts lol.
I am about 70 percent sure I'm keeping it, 30 percent unsure that I'm keeping it. We shall see! (or maybe swapping it for the positive version)


----------



## MercifulFate

I have a question. The day I this watch I dropped it about 3 feet to a wooden floor. NO scratches in the bezel or anywhere I can see. However I do hear some rattling. I know the rattling is normal in order to work the auto lumination, but just how loud is it supposed to be? 
When I wiggle my wrist, it is quite loud. Thanks for any replies.

EDIT: I'm pretty confident now that its the screws in the band rattling after all.


----------



## filthyj24

EDIT: I'm pretty confident now that its the screws in the band rattling after all.

I took mine out ages ago. The bar that holds the band is sturdy enough and not really in a position to be bent. I appreciate the added protection but it was unnecessary and the rattle was incredibly annoying.


----------



## MercifulFate

It doesn't bother me much now that I KNOW where the noise is coming form haha. By the way filthyj, how's your second PRW 3000 holding up? You're the person who got my eye set on the PRW 3000 in my thread asking for recommendation quite a while ago.


----------



## filthyj24

It's nice and beat up just the way I like it


----------



## MercifulFate

So beautiful...
I still can't decide if I'm going to switch my negative for a positive version. 
Looks vs function... Very difficult


----------



## Degr8n8

Everdying said:


> Bruin said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 3000 works fine but I just did the "show all digits" procedure above and I get this....
> 
> 
> 
> Is it normal for some to not show on the test?
> 
> Actually, it doesn't matter that some sectors are missing on the test, they are working in normal use but it would be interesting to see a 3000 in test mode with everything working as it should.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/casio-protrek-prg270-prw3000-test-modes-1429586.html
Click to expand...

After entering the test mode hit alti button twice and you will get a full display.


----------



## chochocho

Nice photo! thanks for sharing


----------



## filthyj24

MercifulFate said:


> So beautiful...
> I still can't decide if I'm going to switch my negative for a positive version.
> Looks vs function... Very difficult


Or get the 3100 with its stn display and have the best of both worlds


----------



## MercifulFate

filthyj24 said:


> Or get the 3100 with its stn display and have the best of both worlds


You know that's absolutely right lol... But almost double what I paid for mine. But that same thought has gone through my head


----------



## osorio01

Checking in.


----------



## marinemaster

Question for you guys: I am trying to get the newer 3100 model due to STN display. However is not available for the US market yet. Only from overseas. 
I believe the 3100 model came out like around spring/summer 2015 and is now one year later 2016 and still no US version. (i know i can get it from overseas....)
My question is how long after the 3000 model came out was available in the US, was the 3000 model available from the beginning in US ? did the 3000 model follow the same pattern with Asia release then the US release and if so how long did it take ? Input appreciated. 

Is interesting that the 3500 is already available in the US market. Why would there be a difference between the 3100 and 3500 which is basically the same watch except the bezel and few details. I don't understand the marketing Casio is doing.


----------



## samael_6978

filthyj24 said:


> Or get the 3100 with its stn display and have the best of both worlds


I apologize for my ignorance, but what is stn display and how it differs from regular 3000 display?

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## colorado4wheel

marinemaster said:


> Question for you guys: I am trying to get the newer 3100 model due to STN display. However is not available for the US market yet. Only from overseas.
> I believe the 3100 model came out like around spring/summer 2015 and is now one year later 2016 and still no US version. (i know i can get it from overseas....)
> My question is how long after the 3000 model came out was available in the US, was the 3000 model available from the beginning in US ? did the 3000 model follow the same pattern with Asia release then the US release and if so how long did it take ? Input appreciated.
> 
> Is interesting that the 3500 is already available in the US market. Why would there be a difference between the 3100 and 3500 which is basically the same watch except the bezel and few details. I don't understand the marketing Casio is doing.


I just ordered a PRW-S3100 from Amazon. It's JDM but who cares. It got the STN display, Sapphire Face, and the carbon band. I will never dive to 30m with it, much less 100m or more. I couldn't ask for more. Can't wait for it to arrive. It's going to be about a week.


----------



## Bigstein09

Osorio01 that looks awesome. I think this is going to be my next watch. I'm just not sold on the negative display yet.


----------



## osorio01

The digits are large, it kind a compensates in the legibility factor being a negative display.
If only they would also make a bigger version of the prw3000, same design and everything, just bigger like the suunto core, and with a chunkier strap... The original prw3000 for those with smaller wrists and the large version for bigger wrists. I hope Casio reads this. 😃

Sent from my LG-F350S using Tapatalk


----------



## osorio01

Prw3000 pros vs the Core
Tough Solar
Atomic Sync
Water resistant (in its real sense) core owners know this

I like the Core's interface, more advanced imho.

Please make a large version of the Prw3000! 😀


----------



## Dabrador

Thought I'd add my question to this well established thread. My PRW-3000 won't auto sync with the atomic signal. I've had the watch for a week now and it has never auto-synced. I can do a manual update just fine. When I do, I consistently get L3 signal. The watch is set for auto-sync.

Any idea why it won't update?


----------



## Odie

Dabrador said:


> Thought I'd add my question to this well established thread. My PRW-3000 won't auto sync with the atomic signal. I've had the watch for a week now and it has never auto-synced. I can do a manual update just fine. When I do, I consistently get L3 signal. The watch is set for auto-sync.
> 
> Any idea why it won't update?


Stupid question but it has to be asked for problem solving purposes but is the auto sync turned on?

Are you doing your manual sync in the exact same area that you're trying to auto sync?


----------



## Dabrador

Odie said:


> Stupid question but it has to be asked for problem solving purposes but is the auto sync turned on?
> 
> Are you doing your manual sync in the exact same area that you're trying to auto sync?


Thanks for the follow-up. Yes, the auto-sync feature is turned on. In addition, the power indicator is at High. I've done my manual sync in two different locations inside my home near two different windows, one facing east and one facing west. I've left the watch at both windows over night. Each time, there's been no auto-sync.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Odie

This is weird but you may see results, wear the watch to bed and see if it syncs. I know weird, but give it a shot.


----------



## Dabrador

Odie said:


> This is weird but you may see results, wear the watch to bed and see if it syncs. I know weird, but give it a shot.


Worth a shot! I'll try it tonight and let you know.


----------



## Dabrador

Odie said:


> This is weird but you may see results, wear the watch to bed and see if it syncs. I know weird, but give it a shot.


Odie, you're brilliant! Woke up this morning after wearing the watch to bed and saw that wonderful triangle that says it synced last night. Now the watch is working flawlessly. Obligatory pics...

View attachment IMG_20160720_060837641.jpg


View attachment IMG_20160720_073924592.jpg


----------



## mikemanpl

Guys, mau I ask someone to post pics of prw3000 after a year+ of usage? I now own Gshock 5600 and use it all the time. I saw pics of Protrek 2500 with colour torn off from the bezel and I wonder if it happens on prw 3000 too.


----------



## Odie

mikemanpl said:


> Guys, mau I ask someone to post pics of prw3000 after a year+ of usage? I now own Gshock 5600 and use it all the time. I saw pics of Protrek 2500 with colour torn off from the bezel and I wonder if it happens on prw 3000 too.


The standard 3000 has an aluminum bezel, so while wear and tear will vary from user to user, you will see more on the 3000 as opposed to the S3000 or the 3500.


----------



## samael_6978

I had this one for some time. I usually take care of my watches.

Just sold it on Bay to fund 3100.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Nocturnal310

I had shortlisted this watch with rangeman and suunto core but rangemans display is too busy and i dont need that level of durability living in city.

after going through lots of comparisons between suunto core and this got this one. The solar recharging is just too good a feature to miss and casio has always been more durable a brand. the sunrise sunset feature is very useful for photography and on road trips. I might be using this for biking also as compass is useful with big clear display.

as for the concerns of scratches, i went through pics posted in this thread and they give a nice worn out feel to the watch, much like a knife that has survived usage.

some pics:


----------



## McCatface

Does anybody have a yellow PRW-3000-9? I'm wondering how the bezel is holding up after some use. Can't find pictures of it in the wild anywhere.


----------

